# Sticky  [ROOT/UNROOT] Droid 3 root instructions (One Click added for Windows/ Linux/ OSX)



## slow88lx

A huge thanks to djrbliss!

*One click root for Windows in the second post

One click for Linux/OSX in third post*

*As per P3Droid, this method should work on the following devices, as tested:
Droid 3, Droid Bionic, Droid X, Droid X2, Droid Pro, Droid 2 Global, Cliq and Cliq 2*

Old root method(the good old hard way):



djrbliss said:


> *Instructions for rooting: http://vulnfactory.o...ng-the-droid-3/*
> 
> As promised, I have successfully rooted the Droid 3. I still have never physically touched a Droid 3 phone.
> 
> If you appreciate this work, feel free to donate *HERE*
> 
> Pic:
> http://twitter.com/#...0855040/photo/1
> 
> Enjoy,
> Dan Rosenberg (@djrbliss)


Lots of people worked very hard on this. Please point any discussion to this thread or to Djrbliss's site--> http://vulnfactory.o...ng-the-droid-3/

WARNING for Droid X: Previously rooted DX owners who took an OTA update and then lost root should proceed with caution. This seems to only work flawlessly on SBF'd DX's or fully factory stock ones(read: never been rooted). The problem is with getting Superuser installed because it is already on your phone from when you were rooted previously.

DX Owners: read this if you have trouble LINK

*Extra advice:*

Tethering: Currently Verizon has put a stop to the good old 'wifi tether' app. But all is not lost--> LINK to FREE tethering method using stock Mobile Hotspot app

Bloat removal:
My preferred method is simply grabbing Titanium Backup from the market and freezing anything you don't use or want. This is the safest method because it is fully reversible and app space is not at a premium on the D3.

Another method is here: LINK to psouza4's bloat removal script


----------



## slow88lx

Thanks to *Framework43* for writing the early one click and *psouza4* for rewriting the whole damn thing 6 times

Instructions couldn't be more simple:

The new Do-All One Click by psouza4. This version can root, unroot, restore to factory, and re-enable ADB temp root(not to be confused with temp root of the phone).
This is a link to psouza4's website

Screenshot of Version 1.06









*↑↑This is the latest and greatest version. Below are previous versions. *

1. Make sure you have Motorola drivers installed - LINK to x64 drivers(64-bit) LINK to x86 drivers(32-bit)
2. Download and unzip 'MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4' - LINK MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4
3. On your phone: Settings > Applications > Development > USB debugging(check box)
4. Plug phone into computer and select "Charge Only" mode
5. Navigate to 'MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4' folder and run 'MotorolaOneClickRoot.exe'
6. Now just follow the instructions in the command window and unlock the phone after each reboot.

For Windows XP users having trouble try this -> v7 .bat One Click.
The instructions are the same as the EXE version.

More help can be found here --> psouza4's website

You now have a rooted Droid 3 thanks to the hard work of the following:
djrbliss - finding the exploit
framework43 - writing the OG one click
psouza4 - rewriting the whole damn thing 100 times
krazykrivda - gathering developers and making shit happen

As per P3Droid, this method should work on the following devices, as tested:
Droid 3, Droid Bionic, Droid X, Droid X2, Droid Pro, Droid 2 Global, Cliq and Cliq 2

This kid is very excited, but he does show how easy it is(the video uses an outdated version of Windows One Click, but the directions remain the same)-->
*Video:*

The MotorolaOneClickRoot.exe file will looks like this when opened:









WARNING for Droid X: Previously rooted DX owners who took an OTA update and then lost root should proceed with caution. This seems to only work flawlessly on SBF'd DX's or fully factory stock ones(read: never been rooted). The problem is with getting Superuser installed because it is already on your phone from when you were rooted previously.

DX Owners: read this if you have trouble LINK

*Extra advice:*

Tethering: Currently Verizon has put a stop to the good old 'wifi tether' app. But all is not lost--> LINK to FREE tethering method using stock Mobile Hotspot app

Bloat removal:
My preferred method is simply grabbing Titanium Backup from the market and freezing anything you don't use or want. This is the safest method because it is fully reversible and app space is not at a premium on the D3.

Another method is here: LINK to psouza4's bloat removal script


----------



## slow88lx

*This has been tested on Linux and OSX(also confirmed on Ubuntu 11.04)*

Credit to *zdooder* for preparing this Linux version of One Click Root for Droid 3

Instructions should be the same as the Windows version above.

1. Download and _Fully_ Unzip 'Droid3_Easy_Root_v7d' - LINK Droid3_Easy_Root_v7d
2. On your phone: Settings > Applications > Development > USB debugging(check box)
3. Plug phone into computer and select "Charge Only" mode
4. Navigate to wherever you extracted it and run the file 'run_to_root_your_droid3.sh'
5. Now just follow the instructions in the command window and unlock the phone after each reboot.

More help for Mac's--> HERE

For Windows XP users having trouble try this -> v7 .bat One Click. 
The instructions are the same as the EXE version.

More help can be found here --> psouza4's website 

Your phone will now have root thanks to the following:
zdooder - writing this Linux/OSX One Click Root 
djrbliss - finding the exploit
krazykrivda - gathering developers and making shit happen

As per P3Droid, this method should work on the following devices, as tested:
Droid 3, Droid Bionic, Droid X, Droid X2, Droid Pro, Droid 2 Global, Cliq and Cliq 2

WARNING for Droid X: Previously rooted DX owners who took an OTA update and then lost root should proceed with caution. This seems to only work flawlessly on SBF'd DX's or fully factory stock ones(read: never been rooted). The problem is with getting Superuser installed because it is already on your phone from when you were rooted previously.

DX Owners: read this if you have trouble LINK

*Extra advice:*

Tethering: Currently Verizon has put a stop to the good old 'wifi tether' app. But all is not lost--> LINK to FREE tethering method using stock Mobile Hotspot app

Bloat removal:
My preferred method is simply grabbing Titanium Backup from the market and freezing anything you don't use or want. This is the safest method because it is fully reversible and app space is not at a premium on the D3.

Another method is here: LINK to psouza4's bloat removal script


----------



## Jaeger

I just saw a tweet from P3Droid that this will work with all moto devices running gingerbread. Dies this mean I can and back to stock, take the update and use this to regain root?


----------



## Snow02

Jaeger said:


> I just saw a tweet from P3Droid that this will work with all moto devices running gingerbread. Dies this mean I can and back to stock, take the update and use this to regain root?


Nope. He meant all of them except yours 

Yes, you could do that if you wanted.


----------



## slow88lx

Jaeger said:


> I just saw a tweet from P3Droid that this will work with all moto devices running gingerbread. Dies this mean I can and back to stock, take the update and use this to regain root?


At least for the immediate future this will work. I suggest not being the first one to take the OTA.


----------



## AndroidSims

I ****ing love you guys! Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## kickyindahead

now i need to go count the penny jar .. YAY.. thanks for all the hard work!!!


----------



## slow88lx

If anyone could provide 32 bit windows drivers that would be great. Also Mac/linux drivers(duh, linux don't need no stinking drivers). I want this to be a one stop shop.


----------



## neilrl79

I just tried it and at the end i got could not find superuser apk and then it said your phone is rooted can i install superuser through the rootexplorer app?


----------



## graffitiwriter

i followed directions on windows install keep getting error.....adb.exe not found...please help dying for root


----------



## slow88lx

neilrl79 said:


> I just tried it and at the end i got could not find superuser apk and then it said your phone is rooted can i install superuser through the rootexplorer app?


Did you run the .bat from the folder it was originally unzipped to? Windows?

I don't remember the exact language in the command prompt, but are you sure you don't have Superuser in your app drawer?


----------



## yus4eel

okay im confused on how to do this on mac osx what are the drivers that are needed to do this beause when i open the file for mac/linux it doesnt do anything.


----------



## slow88lx

Version 7 is the latest and greatest

LINK Droid 3 easy root script v7


----------



## slow88lx

yus4eel said:


> okay im confused on how to do this on mac osx what are the drivers that are needed to do this beause when i open the file for mac/linux it doesnt do anything.


No one has tested on OSX yet. Hopefully someone can chime in on drivers needed.


----------



## slow88lx

Hold tight, the windows version is being tweaked as we speak.


----------



## klaugh

**EDIT** : Just saw post above me after posting this, I apologize.

It doesn't seem to be working for me.

Win 7 x64 Home Edition

Followed all steps:
Installed the Moto drivers.
Downloaded zip and extracted to a folder on my desktop.
All files there, ran "Click to root your DROID 3.bat"
Command prompt opened and followed on-screen "Press to continue"s.

Output:



> ***************************************************************************
> *
> * DROID 3 Easy Root script v6
> *
> ***************************************************************************
> *
> * Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
> *
> * (a) install the correct driver
> * (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Application
> * (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'charging only'
> *
> * Note: your phone will reboot twice during this procedure. This is normal.
> *
> * READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
> *
> Press any key to continue . . .
> *
> * Waiting for your phone to be connected...
> *
> * Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...
> error: protocol fault (no status)
> *
> * Rebooting the phone... please wait.
> error: protocol fault (no status)
> *
> * Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...
> *
> * Rebooting the phone... please wait.
> *
> * Running exploit [part 3 of 3]...
> remount succeeded
> 2332 KB/s (1867568 bytes in 0.782s)
> 1424 KB/s (26264 bytes in 0.018s)
> 1999 KB/s (196521 bytes in 0.096s)
> No such user 'system:system'
> *
> * ALL DONE! YOUR PHONE SHOULD BE ROOTED!
> *
> ******************************************************************************
> 
> You may now close this window...
> 
> ERROR: The process "adb.exe" not found.
> Press any key to continue . . .


----------



## markhamr

Do you not need to deal with adb or have the sdk or any that stuff installed to do this? i.e. are the steps in post #2 really all you have to do?

Also, are the drivers in post #2 for 64-bit or will they work on 32-bit?


----------



## slow88lx

klaugh said:


> **EDIT** : Just saw post above me after posting this, I apologize.
> 
> It doesn't seem to be working for me.
> 
> Win 7 x64 Home Edition
> 
> Followed all steps:
> Installed the Moto drivers.
> Downloaded zip and extracted to a folder on my desktop.
> All files there, ran "Click to root your DROID 3.bat"
> Command prompt opened and followed on-screen "Press to continue"s.
> 
> Output:


Version 6 should be good to go. Make sure you checked the box for 'usb debugging' and also make sure you were in 'charge only mode' when you plug your phone into the computer.


----------



## slow88lx

markhamr said:


> Do you not need to deal with adb or have the sdk or any that stuff installed to do this? i.e. are the steps in post #2 really all you have to do?
> 
> Also, are the drivers in post #2 for 64-bit or will they work on 32-bit?


I don't know about 32-bit drivers, was hoping someone who made this work in 32-bit would provide drivers that worked for them.

No you DO NOT need to install anything on your computer other than Moto Drivers. The zip includes ADB. No SDK or anything needed.


----------



## slow88lx

Version 7 is in the oven. Wait on it if you are having problems.


----------



## Yonnor

Ok so I'm on Ubuntu 11.04 and it keeps stalling at 1 point.



Code:


***************************************************************************<br />
*                                                                         *<br />
*                       DROID 3 Easy Root script v6                       *<br />
*                                                                         *<br />
***************************************************************************<br />
*<br />
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:<br />
*<br />
*       (a) install the correct driver<br />
*       (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)<br />
*       (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'charging only'<br />
*<br />
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!<br />
*<br />
* Press enter to continue...<br />
*<br />
* Waiting for your phone to be connected...<br />
*<br />
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *<br />
* daemon started successfully *<br />
<br />


----------



## klaugh

Thank you, I re-ran it and am now able to su in Terminal.


----------



## slow88lx

Yonnor said:


> Ok so I'm on Ubuntu 11.04 and it keeps stalling at 1 point.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ***************************************************************************<br />
> *                                                                         *<br />
> *                       DROID 3 Easy Root script v6                       *<br />
> *                                                                         *<br />
> ***************************************************************************<br />
> *<br />
> * Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:<br />
> *<br />
> *       (a) install the correct driver<br />
> *       (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)<br />
> *       (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'charging only'<br />
> *<br />
> * READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!<br />
> *<br />
> * Press enter to continue...<br />
> *<br />
> * Waiting for your phone to be connected...<br />
> *<br />
> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *<br />
> * daemon started successfully *<br />
> <br />


You are running the windows method on linux. Version 7 is coming for linux, stay tuned....


----------



## Yonnor

slow88lx said:


> You are running the windows method on linux. Version 7 is coming for linux, stay tuned....


Derp my bad :/ I feel dumb now


----------



## graffitiwriter

just tried v.7 getting the same thing adb.exe not found...windows 64


----------



## cnsxskillz

slow88lx said:


> You are running the windows method on linux. Version 7 is coming for linux, stay tuned....


hmm im getting the same message as him but im running the windows version on windows not on linux(i dont even know what linux is)


----------



## slow88lx

Yonnor said:


> Derp my bad :/ I feel dumb now


I've been told you should try this with your phone in PC Mode. Let us know.


----------



## slow88lx

graffitiwriter said:


> just tried v.7 getting the same thing adb.exe not found...windows 64





cnsxskillz said:


> hmm im getting the same message as him but im running the windows version on windows not on linux(i dont even know what linux is)


Did you guys extract the whole zip? Or are you simply double clicking the file from inside the zip?

I use Winrar and then right click the zip and extract to folder.


----------



## cnsxskillz

i extracted the whole folder using the Windows 7

it might be the driver, i got this link from droid-life.com and the link they gave for the driver didnt work. i got a message sayin "this installation package isnt supported by this processor type"


----------



## slow88lx

graffitiwriter said:


> just tried v.7 getting the same thing adb.exe not found...windows 64





cnsxskillz said:


> i extracted the whole folder using the Windows 7


So you are running the .bat from inside the extracted folder which should have a total of 7 files in it, yes?


----------



## slow88lx

cnsxskillz said:


> i extracted the whole folder using the Windows 7
> 
> it might be the driver, i got this link from droid-life.com and the link they gave for the driver didnt work. i got a message sayin "this installation package isnt supported by this processor type"


Yes I don't know where to get 32-bit drivers. Still hoping that someone will provide them for us/you.


----------



## Yonnor

Version 7 works with Ubuntu 11.04.  Thank you


----------



## tekno

v7 with OSX 10.6 and got the below errors:


Code:


<br />
[URL=teknos-mbp:droid_easy_root_v7a]teknos-mbp:droid_easy_root_v7a[/URL] brian$ sh run*<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 37: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
***************************************************************************<br />
*                                                                         *<br />
*                       DROID 3 Easy Root script v7a                      *<br />
*                                                                         *<br />
***************************************************************************<br />
*<br />
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:<br />
*<br />
*       (a) install the correct driver<br />
*       (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)<br />
*       (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'charging only'<br />
*<br />
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!<br />
*<br />
* Press enter to continue...<br />
*<br />
* Waiting for your phone to be connected...<br />
*<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 69: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 71: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 72: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 73: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 74: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 75: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
*<br />
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.<br />
*<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 83: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 84: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 85: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 87: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 88: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 89: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 90: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 91: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 92: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 93: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 94: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 95: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 96: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 97: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 98: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 99: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 100: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 101: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
*<br />
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.<br />
*<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 109: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 110: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 111: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 112: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
! ERROR: root was not obtained.<br />
!<br />
! You might want to try rebooting your phone and trying again.<br />


----------



## KevlarGibs

I made it through all the steps successfully from what i can tell, but still no root on device... i do get a root prompt in adb, and if i try su from there, i get:
reloc_library[1313]: 2527 cannot locate '_ZNK7android6Parcel15setDataPositionEj
'...


----------



## slow88lx

tekno said:


> v7 with OSX 10.6 and got the below errors:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> [URL=teknos-mbp:droid_easy_root_v7a]teknos-mbp:droid_easy_root_v7a[/URL] brian$ sh run*<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 37: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> ***************************************************************************<br />
> *                                                                         *<br />
> *                       DROID 3 Easy Root script v7a                      *<br />
> *                                                                         *<br />
> ***************************************************************************<br />
> *<br />
> * Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:<br />
> *<br />
> *       (a) install the correct driver<br />
> *       (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)<br />
> *       (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'charging only'<br />
> *<br />
> * READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!<br />
> *<br />
> * Press enter to continue...<br />
> *<br />
> * Waiting for your phone to be connected...<br />
> *<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 69: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> * Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 71: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 72: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 73: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 74: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 75: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> *<br />
> * Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.<br />
> *<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 83: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 84: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 85: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> * Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 87: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 88: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 89: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 90: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 91: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 92: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 93: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 94: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 95: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 96: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 97: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 98: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 99: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 100: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 101: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> *<br />
> * Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.<br />
> *<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 109: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 110: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 111: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 112: ./adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> ! ERROR: root was not obtained.<br />
> !<br />
> ! You might want to try rebooting your phone and trying again.<br />


Fix coming....



KevlarGibs said:


> I made it through all the steps successfully from what i can tell, but still no root on device... i do get a root prompt in adb, and if i try su from there, i get:
> reloc_library[1313]: 2527 cannot locate '_ZNK7android6Parcel15setDataPositionEj
> '...


Which OS?


----------



## KevlarGibs

slow88lx said:


> Which OS?


windows 7 x64

I got the same error, (or similar anyway...) when i went through the steps manually earlier today too :/


----------



## slow88lx

KevlarGibs said:


> windows 7 x64
> 
> I got the same error, (or similar anyway...) when i went through the steps manually earlier today too :/


Reboot both devices. Try again? Reinstall drivers(did they install successfully)?

Have you accepted an OTA update?


----------



## rogelio

Tried this on Droid X .604 stock OTA build using win7 32-bit... gets through all steps successfully (1, 2, 3) - step 3 then notes the 3 or so files being dropped into the phone successfully and says that root was successful, but no root app gives permission prompt (i.e. Titanium, Root Explorer, Wifi Tether). FYI - i tried rooting twice fully extracting zip into a folder and running from the folder (using "charge-only" mode worked each time... using PC mode doesn't allow the .bat program to advance to Step1, so that suggestion doesn't work).


----------



## slow88lx

rogelio said:


> Tried this on Droid X .604 build using win7 32-bit... gets through all steps successfully (1, 2, 3) - step 3 then notes the 3 files being dropped into the phone and says that root was successful, but no root app gives permission prompt. FYI - i tried rooting twice fully extracting zip into folder (using "charge-only" mode... using PC mode doesn't allow the .bat program to advance to Step1).


PC mode was only a suggestion for the Linux version. This was not designed to support DX, but people are watching this thread and might be able to fix it for you. Stay tuned. Also note that there are other methods for gaining root on DX...


----------



## rogelio

> people are watching this thread and might be able to fix it for you. Stay tuned. Also note that there are other methods for gaining root on DX...


thanks! In principle, this should work for all gingerblur variants (i.e. droid x, 2, etc.), but it looks like some kinks need to be worked out - hopefully the community will jump in. The only other option for the Droid X if you've already updated to OTA gingerbread however is to SBF to froyo and do a system wipe/restore upon applying the rooted gingerbread OS - the huge advantage of this tool is that folks wouldn't have to deal with re-configuring all their settings and apps on their phone (titanium is great for this, but it's not without it's problems - i've done it before and have had sync issues restoring settings).


----------



## graffitiwriter

"slow88lx said:


> So you are running the .bat from inside the extracted folder which should have a total of 7 files in it, yes?


I rebooted phone and cpu and tried it again and it worked perfect...thanx everyone I've been waiting on this since day one.


----------



## joshpmerk

slow88lx said:


> Yes I don't know where to get 32-bit drivers. Still hoping that someone will provide them for us/you.


http://www.mediafire.com/?71c12qc4a1svqza
Motorola End User Driver Installation 5.2.0 32bit.msi 
(1.72 MB)


----------



## Billiam44

Worked for my Droid 3. Thank you all for your hard work!


----------



## slow88lx

tekno said:


> v7 with OSX 10.6 and got the below errors:


Linux/mac version *7b* is up in post 2.

Let us know if that works.


----------



## yus4eel

hey okay hw did you get this to even run on osx seriouslty whenever i run adb it just gives me



Code:


Last login: Thu Aug 25 18:33:32 on ttys000<br />
[URL=sharifas-imac:~]sharifas-imac:~[/URL] sharifa$ /Users/sharifa/Desktop/yusufs\ stuff/droid_easy_root_v7a/droid_easy_root/adb ; exit;<br />
-bash: /Users/sharifa/Desktop/yusufs stuff/droid_easy_root_v7a/droid_easy_root/adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
logout<br />
<br />
[Process completed]<br />
<br />

 and running the "run_to_root_your_droid3.sh" file does nothing


----------



## slow88lx

joshpmerk said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?71c12qc4a1svqza
> Motorola End User Driver Installation 5.2.0 32bit.msi
> (1.72 MB)


Thank you!


----------



## KevlarGibs

no dice.

after reboot, the root shell for ADB goes away too (back to $) until i run through this again.

as far as the system goes, no updates. stock Droid 3 System Version 5.5.959.XT862.Verizon.en.US

Root checker says (after running the tool):


Code:


Root Access is not properly configured or was not granted.<br />
<br />
Superuser.apk - com.noshufou.android.su - version 2.3.6.1 - Added clear log to menu in log tab, More languages, Bugfixes is installed!<br />
<br />
Standard su binary location: ls -l /system/bin/su: <br />
-rwsr-xr-x root     root                26256 2011-08-25 14:00 su<br />
<br />
Standard su binary location: ls -l /system/xbin/su: <br />
-rwsr-xr-x root     root                26264 2011-08-25 16:28 su<br />
<br />
Alternate su binary location: <br />
/sbin/su: Permission denied<br />
<br />
SU binary not found or not operating properly<br />
<br />
Results provided by Root Checker version 3.5 from joeykrim in the Android Market - [URL=http://goo]http://goo[/URL].gl/GgWae


----------



## rudyhimself

whats the build/version number on the ota because this is def not working out for me


----------



## slow88lx

yus4eel said:


> hey okay hw did you get this to even run on osx seriouslty whenever i run adb it just gives me
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Last login: Thu Aug 25 18:33:32 on ttys000<br />
> [URL=sharifas-imac:~]sharifas-imac:~[/URL] sharifa$ /Users/sharifa/Desktop/yusufs\ stuff/droid_easy_root_v7a/droid_easy_root/adb ; exit;<br />
> -bash: /Users/sharifa/Desktop/yusufs stuff/droid_easy_root_v7a/droid_easy_root/adb: cannot execute binary file<br />
> logout<br />
> <br />
> [Process completed]<br />
> <br />
> 
> and running the "run_to_root_your_droid3.sh" file does nothing


Did you try version 7b? I JUST posted it. It was supposed to fix for OSX.


----------



## yus4eel

i tried 7b. I know im doing somethng wrong because the adb file shows up as "adb.osx" and when i try to open it it asks what application i want to open it with. And when i open the "run_to_root_your_droid3.sh" it just opens in xCode and does nothing. Sorry for my noobiness


----------



## slow88lx

yus4eel said:


> i tried 7b. I know im doing somethng wrong because the adb file shows up as "adb.osx" and when i try to open it it asks what application i want to open it with. And when i open the "run_to_root_your_droid3.sh" it just opens in xCode and does nothing. Sorry for my noobiness


Not a problem, the OSX support is being attempted by people who don't have a Mac to use.

If you are running it in from the Finder, you should run it from a Terminal instead.


----------



## yus4eel

...umm wanna explain to me how to do that if its not too much trouble. again i=super noob


----------



## slow88lx

rudyhimself said:


> whats the build/version number on the ota because this is def not working out for me


Try a restart of both devices. Do you have the correct drivers? We now have both 32 and 64 bit drivers in the original post. Be sure of usb debugging and charge only mode. What OS are you using?


----------



## slow88lx

yus4eel said:


> ...umm wanna explain to me how to do that if its not too much trouble. again i=super noob


Sorry, at this point my best advice is find a PC or linux machine until OSX support is firmed up. AFAIK no one has done this on a mac successfully yet, if they have I hope they will chime in.


----------



## SirHenryXI

I keep getting the error on OSX.. I'm not sure what it wants me to do.

Error
!
! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script
! from the directory where the zip was extracted.


----------



## slow88lx

Can everyone with OSX post the outputs you are getting? We weren't sure it would work, but hopefully the outputs will shed some light on the problem.


----------



## slow88lx

SirHenryXI said:


> I keep getting the error on OSX.. I'm not sure what it wants me to do.
> 
> Error
> !
> ! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script
> ! from the directory where the zip was extracted.


Did you extract the whole zip to a folder? Or are you running the file from inside the zip while it's still intact?


----------



## servax

slow88lx said:


> Can everyone with OSX post the outputs you are getting? We weren't sure it would work, but hopefully the outputs will shed some light on the problem.


$ ./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh 
usage:	chmod [-fhv] [-R [-H | -L | -P]] [-a | +a | =a _[# [ n]]] mode|entry file ...
chmod [-fhv] [-R [-H | -L | -P]] [-E | -C | -N | -i | -I] file ...
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 45: shell: command not found
***************************************************************************
* *
* DROID 3 Easy Root script v7b *
* *
***************************************************************************
*
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
*
* (a) install the correct driver... er, nevermind, we don't need no stinkin' drivers
* (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)
* (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'PC Mode' (NOT charge only mode)
* (but if it hangs waiting for the phone to connect, set the phone to charge only mode)
*
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
*
* Press enter to continue...
*
* Waiting for your phone to be connected...
*
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 78: wait-for-device: command not found
* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 80: kill-server: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 81: shell: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 82: shell: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 83: shell: command not found
reboot: Operation not permitted
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 92: kill-server: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 93: wait-for-device: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 94: wait-for-device: command not found
* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 96: shell: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 97: shell: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 98: shell: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 99: shell: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 100: shell: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 101: shell: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 102: shell: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 103: shell: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 104: shell: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 105: shell: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 106: shell: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 107: shell: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 108: shell: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 109: shell: command not found
reboot: Operation not permitted
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 118: kill-server: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 119: wait-for-device: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 120: wait-for-device: command not found
./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 121: shell: command not found
! ERROR: root was not obtained.
!
! You might want to try rebooting your phone and trying again._


----------



## rudyhimself

slow88lx said:


> Can everyone with OSX post the outputs you are getting? We weren't sure it would work, but hopefully the outputs will shed some light on the problem.


#!/bin/bash
#
# Modified from origial script by Framework, psouza4_, method by bliss
#
# http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2011/08/25/rooting-the-droid-3/
#
# Some things from Continuum one-click script by bubby323 (OSX support mainly)
#
# v7a - updated from psouza's v7, added check for already rooted, added check in case root fails
# v7b - attempt to better set up adb on OSX, removed Windows files from package, call for pc only mode

if [ ! -f busybox -o ! -f su -o ! -f Superuser.apk ]
then
cat <<_EOF
! Error
!
! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script
! from the directory where the zip was extracted.
_EOF
exit 1
fi
platform=`uname`
if [ $(uname -p) == 'powerpc' ]; then
echo "Sorry, this won't work on PowerPC machines."
exit 1
fi
which adb > /dev/null 2>&1
if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then
adb="./adb"
if [ "$platform" = 'Darwin' ]; then
if [ -e $adb ]; then rm $adb; fi
cp adb.osx $adb
else
if [ -e $adb ]; then rm $adb; fi
cp adb.linux $adb
fi
if [ ! -e $adb ]; then
echo 'error setting up adb'
exit 1
fi
fi
chmod +x $adb
clear >/dev/null 2>&1
$adb kill-server > /dev/null 2>&1
root=$($adb shell su -c id | grep uid=0)
if [ ! -z "$root" ]; then
cat <<_EOF
* 
* Hey wierdo, your phone is already rooted.
*
_EOF
exit 1;
fi
cat <<_EOF
***************************************************************************
* *
* DROID 3 Easy Root script v7b *
* *
***************************************************************************
*
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
*
* (a) install the correct driver... er, nevermind, we don't need no stinkin' drivers
* (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)
* (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'PC Mode' (NOT charge only mode)
* (but if it hangs waiting for the phone to connect, set the phone to charge only mode)
*
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
*
_EOF
read -n1 -s -p "* Press enter to continue..."
cat <<_EOF

*
* Waiting for your phone to be connected...
*
_EOF
$adb wait-for-device
echo "* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]..."
$adb kill-server
$adb shell "if [ -e /data/local/12m.bak ]; then rm /data/local/12m.bak; fi"
$adb shell mv /data/local/12m /data/local/12m.bak
$adb shell ln -s /data /data/local/12m
$adb reboot

cat <<_EOF
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
_EOF

$adb kill-server
$adb wait-for-device
$adb wait-for-device
echo "* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]..."
$adb shell rm /data/local/12m
$adb shell mv /data/local/12m.bak /data/local/12m
$adb shell "if [ -e /data/local.prop.bak ]; then rm /data/local.prop.bak; fi"
$adb shell mv /data/local.prop /data/local.prop.bak
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_usb=0" > /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_ih=0" > /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_core=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_panic=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_core=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_efem=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_bp_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_ap_mot_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_gki_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb reboot

cat <<_EOF
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
_EOF

$adb kill-server
$adb wait-for-device
$adb wait-for-device
root=$($adb shell id | grep uid=0)
if [ -z "$root" ]; then
cat <<_EOF
! ERROR: root was not obtained.
!
! You might want to try rebooting your phone and trying again.
_EOF
exit 1;
fi
echo "* Running exploit [part 3 of 3]..."

$adb remount
$adb push busybox /system/xbin/busybox
$adb push su /system/xbin/su
$adb install Superuser.apk 
$adb shell chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
$adb shell chmod 755 /system/xbin/busybox
$adb shell /system/xbin/busybox --install -s /system/xbin/
$adb shell ln -s /system/xbin/su /system/bin/su
$adb shell chown system.system /data

cat << _EOF
*
* ALL DONE! YOUR PHONE SHOULD BE ROOTED!
*
******************************************************************************

_EOF


----------



## SirHenryXI

slow88lx said:


> Did you extract the whole zip to a folder? Or are you running the file from inside the zip while it's still intact?


I simply 'double clicked' on the zip like i normally would with a zip file, then i ran it out of the folder it created. I didn't use a program to extract it though.


----------



## slow88lx

SirHenryXI said:


> I simply 'double clicked' on the zip like i normally would with a zip file, then i ran it out of the folder it created. I didn't use a program to extract it though.


I'm not familiar with either linux or OSX, But try to extract it via winrar/7zip(mac equivalent) just to be sure it's not running inside the zip. From the output you got I'm certain you haven't fully extracted the Zip and are running inside of it, which is why it can't find the other files it needs.


----------



## servax

If it helps much, my Mac isn't even detecting the device in PC or Charge mode:

$ ./adb.osx devices
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
List of devices attached


----------



## slow88lx

servax said:


> If it helps much, my Mac isn't even detecting the device in PC or Charge mode:
> 
> $ ./adb.osx devices
> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
> * daemon started successfully *
> List of devices attached


zdooder now has an OSX box and is working to support it as we speak.


----------



## Lestat

Thank you very much..... I have OTA 2.3.3.4.5.206 update and didn't want to have to do an SBF to get root back to 340 then back to the blackhat update of .206. I have a Droid X and it worked great. THANK YOU!


----------



## slow88lx

servax said:


> If it helps much, my Mac isn't even detecting the device in PC or Charge mode:
> 
> $ ./adb.osx devices
> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
> * daemon started successfully *
> List of devices attached


Are you sure you have USB debugging turned on? From the homescreen > Menu > Settings > Applications > Development > USB Debugging(should have green check-mark in the box)


----------



## SirHenryXI

duh. i totally forgot to cd... I ended up with the same results as servax.


----------



## slow88lx

Version 7c is hot out the oven. Go try that Mac peeps. (in the 3rd post)


----------



## servax

slow88lx said:


> zdooder now has an OSX box and is working to support it as we speak.


Turns out it was because of EasyTether's drivers being installed, incase anyone is wonder how to remove it:

1) Start Terminal
2) Run: sudo kextunload -m com.mobile-stream.driver.EasyTetherUSBEthernet
3) Run: sudo rm -fr /System/Library/Extensions/EasyTetherUSBEthernet.kext (Be careful with this one, be sure to type it exactly)
4) Remove 'EasyTether' from Network Preferences.
5) Reboot.


----------



## slow88lx

servax said:


> Turns out it was because of EasyTether's drivers being installed, incase anyone is wonder how to remove it:
> 
> 1) Start Terminal
> 2) Run: sudo kextunload -m com.mobile-stream.driver.EasyTetherUSBEthernet
> 3) Run: sudo rm -fr /System/Library/Extensions/EasyTetherUSBEthernet.kext (Be careful with this one, be sure to type it exactly)
> 4) Remove 'EasyTether' from Network Preferences.
> 5) Reboot.


So it worked then, you have rootz? Which version of the one click(7a, 7b or 7c) and which OSX version?


----------



## SirHenryXI

I got a bunch of permission denieds.

***************************************************************************
* *
* DROID 3 Easy Root script v7c *
* *
***************************************************************************
*
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
*
* (a) install the correct driver... er, nevermind, we don't need no stinkin' drivers
* (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)
* (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'PC Mode' (NOT charge only mode)
* (but if it hangs waiting for the phone to connect, set the phone to charge only mode)
*
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
*
* Press enter to continue...
*
* Waiting for your phone to be connected...
*
* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
error: device not found
error: device not found
error: device not found
error: device not found
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...
rm failed for /data/local/12m, Is a directory
failed on '/data/local/12m.bak' - No such file or directory
failed on '/data/local.prop' - Permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
! ERROR: root was not obtained.
!
! You might want to try rebooting your phone and trying again.
Codys-Computer:lolol SirHenryXI$


----------



## servax

slow88lx said:


> So it worked then, you have rootz? Which version of the one click(7a, 7b or 7c) and which OSX version?


Nope, no luck:



> $ ./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh
> ***************************************************************************
> * *
> * DROID 3 Easy Root script v7c *
> * *
> ***************************************************************************
> *
> * Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
> *
> * (a) install the correct driver... er, nevermind, we don't need no stinkin' drivers
> * (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)
> * (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'PC Mode' (NOT charge only mode)
> * (but if it hangs waiting for the phone to connect, set the phone to charge only mode)
> *
> * READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
> *
> * Press enter to continue...
> *
> * Waiting for your phone to be connected...
> *
> * Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...
> error: protocol fault (no status)
> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
> * daemon started successfully *
> error: device not found
> error: device not found
> error: device not found
> *
> * Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
> *
> error: protocol fault (no status)
> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
> * daemon started successfully *
> * Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...
> rm failed for /data/local/12m, Is a directory
> failed on '/data/local/12m.bak' - No such file or directory
> failed on '/data/local.prop' - Permission denied
> cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
> cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
> cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
> cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
> cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
> cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
> cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
> cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
> cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
> cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
> *
> * Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
> *
> error: protocol fault (no status)
> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
> * daemon started successfully *
> ! ERROR: root was not obtained.
> !
> ! You might want to try rebooting your phone and trying again.


----------



## servax

I just rooted it manually based off the commands given in the bash file:

Few Notes:


I renamed it 'adb' to make it easier for myself.
I didn't use the first adb kill-server, this seemed to break it constantly for me.
I entered the commands right away after each other.
PC Mode did not work, I had to go in Charge Mode. (PC Mode would not detect my device)



> $ cd Downloads/droid_easy_root_v7c
> $ cp adb.osx adb
> $ chmod +x adb
> $ ./adb wait-for-device
> $ ./adb shell "if [ -e /data/local/12m.bak ]; then rm /data/local/12m.bak; fi"
> $ ./adb shell mv /data/local/12m /data/local/12m.bak
> $ ./adb shell ln -s /data /data/local/12m
> $ ./adb reboot
> $ ./adb kill-server
> $ ./adb wait-for-device
> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
> * daemon started successfully *
> $ ./adb wait-for-device
> $ ./adb shell rm /data/local/12m
> $ ./adb shell "if [ -e /data/local.prop.bak ]; then rm /data/local.prop.bak; fi"
> $ ./adb shell mv /data/local.prop /data/local.prop.bak
> $ ./adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_usb=0" > /data/local.prop'
> $ ./adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_ih=0" > /data/local.prop'
> $ ./adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_core=0" >> /data/local.prop'
> $ ./adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_panic=0" >> /data/local.prop'
> $ ./adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1" >> /data/local.prop'
> $ ./adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_core=0" >> /data/local.prop'
> $ ./adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_efem=0" >> /data/local.prop'
> $ ./adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_bp_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
> $ ./adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_ap_mot_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
> $ ./adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_gki_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
> $ ./adb reboot
> $ ./adb wait-for-device
> $ ./adb wait-for-device
> $ ./adb shell id | grep uid=0
> uid=0(root) gid=0(root)
> $ ./adb remount
> remount succeeded
> $ ./adb push busybox /system/xbin/busybox
> 3120 KB/s (1867568 bytes in 0.584s)
> $ ./adb push su /system/xbin/su
> 3660 KB/s (26264 bytes in 0.007s)
> $ ./adb install Superuser.apk
> 2919 KB/s (196521 bytes in 0.065s)
> pkg: /data/local/tmp/Superuser.apk
> Success
> $ ./adb shell chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
> $ ./adb shell chmod 755 /system/xbin/busybox
> $ ./adb shell /system/xbin/busybox --install -s /system/xbin/
> $ ./adb shell ln -s /system/xbin/su /system/bin/su
> $ ./adb shell chown system.system /data


----------



## slow88lx

Without being insulting can you both confirm you have usb debugging enabled and are using PC mode(then charge only mode if it hangs).

Again not to be insulting, just want to double check.


----------



## servax

slow88lx said:


> Without being insulting can you both confirm you have usb debugging enabled and are using PC mode(then charge only mode if it hangs).
> 
> Again not to be insulting, just want to double check.


PC mode would never make the device show up in './adb devices', so it only worked when I was in "Charge Mode".


----------



## droidrage729

Great job guys! Cant wait to see what is developed for this device.


----------



## SirHenryXI

servax said:


> PC mode would never make the device show up in './adb devices', so it only worked when I was in "Charge Mode".


This. adb doesn't show the device as being connecting in pc mode. and yes. i have debugging mode on

edit: and no offense taken, people sometimes make silly mistakes


----------



## TheScoob

Can someone tell me what i've done wrong . I'm running Ubuntu.

[email protected]:~$ /home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh
chmod: missing operand after `+x'
Try `chmod --help' for more information.
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 45: shell: command not found
***************************************************************************
* *
* DROID 3 Easy Root script v7b *
* *
***************************************************************************
*
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
*
* (a) install the correct driver... er, nevermind, we don't need no stinkin' drivers
* (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)
* (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'PC Mode' (NOT charge only mode)
* (but if it hangs waiting for the phone to connect, set the phone to charge only mode)
*
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
*
* Press enter to continue...
*
* Waiting for your phone to be connected...
*
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 78: wait-for-device: command not found
* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 80: kill-server: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 81: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 82: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 83: shell: command not found
reboot: Need to be root
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 92: kill-server: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 93: wait-for-device: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 94: wait-for-device: command not found
* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 96: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 97: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 98: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 99: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 100: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 101: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 102: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 103: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 104: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 105: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 106: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 107: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 108: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 109: shell: command not found
reboot: Need to be root
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 118: kill-server: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 119: wait-for-device: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 120: wait-for-device: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 121: shell: command not found
! ERROR: root was not obtained.
!
! You might want to try rebooting your phone and trying again.


----------



## ry4meck

mac user here, completely lost and new to this. If anyone was successful using mac, would you mind walking me through this!


----------



## ry4meck

being told, cannot access binary file. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## servax

ry4meck said:


> being told, cannot access binary file. Any ideas anyone?


Do you have the full output?


----------



## ry4meck

Last login: Thu Aug 25 20:52:30 on ttys000
ryan-formecks-MacBook:~ ry4meck$ /Volumes/2F89B211-513E-4E6A-99AE-810E138D4A52-22681-00043FF95F617DBD/droid_easy_root_v7c.zip 
-bash: /Volumes/2F89B211-513E-4E6A-99AE-810E138D4A52-22681-00043FF95F617DBD/droid_easy_root_v7c.zip: cannot execute binary file
ryan-formecks-MacBook:~ ry4meck$


----------



## SirHenryXI

I was also able to gain root using servax's manual method!


----------



## servax

ry4meck said:


> Last login: Thu Aug 25 20:52:30 on ttys000
> ryan-formecks-MacBook:~ ry4meck$ /Volumes/2F89B211-513E-4E6A-99AE-810E138D4A52-22681-00043FF95F617DBD/droid_easy_root_v7c.zip
> -bash: /Volumes/2F89B211-513E-4E6A-99AE-810E138D4A52-22681-00043FF95F617DBD/droid_easy_root_v7c.zip: cannot execute binary file
> ryan-formecks-MacBook:~ ry4meck$


You need to extract the zip file first: unzip /Volumes/2F89B211-513E-4E6A-99AE-810E138D4A52-22681-00043FF95F617DBD/droid_easy_root_v7c.zip

Then try to run it with:

/Volumes/2F89B211-513E-4E6A-99AE-810E138D4A52-22681-00043FF95F617DBD/droid_easy_root_v7c/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh


----------



## tekno

I was able to root using servax's method as well.


----------



## slow88lx

Version 7d(for linux/mac) is up. Let us know everyone.



ry4meck said:


> being told, cannot access binary file. Any ideas anyone?


Be sure you're running it after fully unzipping into a folder and not running the file within the zip file, as I hear this is easy to do with a Mac.


----------



## DroidModderX

I cant get the one click to work on my droid X it goes through exploit one then says rebooting phone and my phone boots into bootloader mode? Is this meant to work on the X?


----------



## SirHenryXI

Vocali05 said:


> I cant get the one click to work on my droid X it goes through exploit one then says rebooting phone and my phone boots into bootloader mode? Is this meant to work on the X?


If you feel comfortable enough with adb commands use the manual method servax posted, i just rooted my droid X on on the latest OTA. I'm not sure about version D


----------



## DroidModderX

Nevermind i figured it out i had to unplug the phone, manually reboot it then plug it back in worked great!


----------



## mortymouse

I did the one click method on my DroidX and it worked like a champ. Got root in less than 5 mins on a fully stock .602 13p


----------



## DroidModderX

morty... did you have to manually reboot like i did?


----------



## ry4meck

option D worked like a charm!


----------



## TheScoob

Can someone tell me what i'm doing wrong in linux?

[email protected]:~$ /home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh
chmod: missing operand after `+x'
Try `chmod --help' for more information.
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 45: shell: command not found
***************************************************************************
* *
* DROID 3 Easy Root script v7b *
* *
***************************************************************************
*
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
*
* (a) install the correct driver... er, nevermind, we don't need no stinkin' drivers
* (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)
* (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'PC Mode' (NOT charge only mode)
* (but if it hangs waiting for the phone to connect, set the phone to charge only mode)
*
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
*
* Press enter to continue...
*
* Waiting for your phone to be connected...
*
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 78: wait-for-device: command not found
* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 80: kill-server: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 81: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 82: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 83: shell: command not found
reboot: Need to be root
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 92: kill-server: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 93: wait-for-device: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 94: wait-for-device: command not found
* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 96: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 97: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 98: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 99: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 100: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 101: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 102: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 103: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 104: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 105: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 106: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 107: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 108: shell: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 109: shell: command not found
reboot: Need to be root
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 118: kill-server: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 119: wait-for-device: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 120: wait-for-device: command not found
/home/user/Desktop/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 121: shell: command not found
! ERROR: root was not obtained.


----------



## slow88lx

ry4meck said:


> option D worked like a charm!


Baller!

What OSX version?


----------



## ry4meck

running snow leopard. downloaded it, double clicked to unzip, threw the script in terminal, pressed enter , good to go! Now if someone wouldn't mind directing me to where I can learn how to remove bloatware, overclock/undervolt ect. Completely new to the root world here.


----------



## servax

Works for me as well, just tried it on my fiance's Droid 3 as well..

OS X 10.6.8


----------



## slow88lx

TheScoob said:


> Can someone tell me what i'm doing wrong in linux?


For starters, give version D a try. Then get back to us.


----------



## TheScoob

Will do, thanks.


----------



## knidsrok

Running OS X 10.7.1, and version D worked like a charm on my Droid X. Great work!


----------



## slow88lx

ry4meck said:


> running snow leopard. downloaded it, double clicked to unzip, threw the script in terminal, pressed enter , good to go! Now if someone wouldn't mind directing me to where I can learn how to remove bloatware, overclock/undervolt ect. Completely new to the root world here.


Get Titanium backup and start freezing apps until something breaks, then unfreeze them. I recommend going slowly to figure out what can and can't be frozen. There is not yet an overclock module.


----------



## TheScoob

slow88lx said:


> for starters, give version d a try. Then get back to us.


 worked perfect in ubuntu! Thanks!


----------



## AJB_83

Worked great windows xp


----------



## militant

I just ran the one click. Everything was successful according to the batch file, i rebooted again after. Installed TB and it says it can't find root access. I had/have USB debugging on, have it set to charge-only, and just installed the latest moto drivers. Windows 7 64bit here.


----------



## militant

Edit: nvm, rebooted a 2nd time after doing the one-click, and TB got root. Thanks again to all those who put in many hours on this.

errr: meant to edit, but double posted due to excitement, apologies.


----------



## kurtislemaster

this doesnt install superuser or the binary so theres still more steps
seems a little misleading and is a great way to get this thread spammed real quick like


----------



## SpecialFX

militant said:


> I just ran the one click. Everything was successful according to the batch file, i rebooted again after. Installed TB and it says it can't find root access. I had/have USB debugging on, have it set to charge-only, and just installed the latest moto drivers. Windows 7 64bit here.


Same here except WinXP 32bit. Rebooted PC and phone, tried again ands till same result. Any ideas?


----------



## slow88lx

kurtislemaster said:


> this doesnt install superuser or the binary so theres still more steps
> seems a little misleading and is a great way to get this thread spammed real quick like


Read past the first post. Use the one click. You are correct the original instructions are for people with enough knowledge to know the next couple of steps.



SpecialFX said:


> Same here except WinXP 32bit. Rebooted PC and phone, tried again ands till same result. Any ideas?


Are you sure you have the 32-bit drivers? Try to install them again. Also reboot both your phone and computer. Double check you have USB debugging mode on and also charge only mode. At this point we feel the Windows one click is bullet proof. Post the outputs you are seeing for further help.


----------



## SpecialFX

slow88lx said:


> Are you sure you have the 32-bit drivers? Try to install them again. Also reboot both your phone and computer. Double check you have USB debugging mode on and also charge only mode. At this point we feel the Windows one click is bullet proof. Post the outputs you are seeing for further help.


Started over from scratch, reinstalled 32-bit drivers, re-downloaded/extracted the script, triple checked USB debugging is on and charge only mode, rebooted PC and phone, ran the script and I got the same result. The script says rooted successfully (with no errors anywhere), but the phone is not rooted. I am doing this on a DX, btw.


----------



## slow88lx

SpecialFX said:


> Started over from scratch, reinstalled 32-bit drivers, re-downloaded/extracted the script, triple checked USB debugging is on and charge only mode, rebooted PC and phone, ran the script and I got the same result. The script says rooted successfully (with no errors anywhere), but the phone is not rooted. I am doing this on a DX, btw.


Which system(DX) are you on? Not that it matters much, just curious.

Also just to save time, you do know how to check for root(look for Superuser app, install root app and look for permissions being granted). I don't mean to insult you, just have to ask.


----------



## SpecialFX

slow88lx said:


> Which system(DX) are you on? Not that it matters much, just curious.
> 
> Also just to save time, you do know how to check for root(look for Superuser app, install root app and look for permissions being granted). I don't mean to insult you, just have to ask.


4.5.602.MB810.Verizon.en.US. I've been checking for root by opening Titanium Backup or ShootMe. Both say root access not available or something along those lines.

EDIT: Also no luck with OS X. It says I have to extract the files, but they are already extracted.


----------



## slow88lx

SpecialFX said:


> 4.5.602.MB810.Verizon.en.US. I've been checking for root by opening Titanium Backup or ShootMe. Both say root access not available or something along those lines.
> 
> EDIT: Also no luck with OS X. It says I have to extract the files, but they are already extracted.


Once again just to be sure you are extracting the zip to your desktop and not simply opening the zip? The exploit file needs to see the other files in the folder and if you run it while it's still zipped up it won't work. I know I sound like a broken record, but I'm not sure what else it could be.


----------



## SpecialFX

slow88lx said:


> Once again just to be sure you are extracting the zip to your desktop and not simply opening the zip? The exploit file needs to see the other files in the folder and if you run it while it's still zipped up it won't work. I know I sound like a broken record, but I'm not sure what else it could be.


Yes for both XP and OS X. With XP the script runs with no errors, and turns green and says I am rooted at the end. I'm double clicking to extract in OS X and even googled it to make sure that was correct (it was). I appreciate any help you or anyone else can offer me.


----------



## DakotaGeek

I can confirm that 7d works running on OS X to root my Droid X with 4.5.602. The only catch I had is that /system/bin/su already existed from rooting .596. I had to step through part 3 of the exploit one command at a time to find the cause of the error, then did a "rm /system/bin/su" and ran the sym-link command again and it worked. I had to reboot one more time before Titanium would acknowledge Root access.

Here is a screen shot from ShootMe showing the version numbers. 
View attachment 2165


Thanks to all who made this work!


----------



## SpecialFX

DakotaGeek said:


> I can confirm that 7d works running on OS X to root my Droid X with 4.5.602. The only catch I had is that /system/bin/su already existed from rooting .596. I had to step through part 3 of the exploit one command at a time to find the cause of the error, then did a "rm /system/bin/su" and ran the sym-link command again and it worked. I had to reboot one more time before Titanium would acknowledge Root access.
> 
> Here is a screen shot from ShootMe showing the version numbers.
> View attachment 2165
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who made this work!


Could you walk me through that in a little more detail? I understand basically what you are saying, but am not to sure on actually doing it. I'd appreciate it!


----------



## jlewis74

Just ran this on bone stock X2 running GB and it worked like a champ!


----------



## mikel61101

Off topic sorry

Ok so total Noobie to the droid anything and just rooted my Droid 3 thanks to the hard work of some incredibly talented peeps. Now What in the hell will get rid of all the crap ware that verizon loaded on this beast pay and free??? Also which Cyan app do I use to save the apps to mem card instead of internal 2g app mem?

again sorry for topic slide off will be reading more on forum now that I know its here...


----------



## slow88lx

mikel61101 said:


> Off topic sorry
> 
> Ok so total Noobie to the droid anything and just rooted my Droid 3 thanks to the hard work of some incredibly talented peeps. Now What in the hell will get rid of all the crap ware that verizon loaded on this beast pay and free??? Also which Cyan app do I use to save the apps to mem card instead of internal 2g app mem?
> 
> again sorry for topic slide off will be reading more on forum now that I know its here...


Titanium backup to remove bloat. But you don't remove it, you "freeze" it. As far as moving apps to SD, I don't see the reason. There is plenty of space for apps. If you must, there are a plethora of apps to help you do that.

Edit: this is your one freebie. Search!


----------



## yus4eel

nevermind ignore this


----------



## ibleedteal

So I rooted my Droid X successfully(I think) with the link that was posted and ran the Click to your Droid 3.bat from the zip file and no errors showed or anything but I can't get Superuser to work or any of my rooted apps on my phone to launch. I am running Gingerbread .602 stock with no mods. I re-installed the Superuser.apk I have saved on my computer on my Droid X and it asked if I wanted to install over the old one I had on my phone cause it was rooted before, I was deodexed .596, so I got the odexed .596so I could install the OTA .602 update, I updated my Droid X earlier this week. I grabbed the su.zip file but I cant install it cause I cannot boot into CWR since my Superuser will not work. Still no root permission from Superuser like it supposed to say when you have installed correctly on your device. Any ideas on what I need to do so I can have Superuser working correctly again?


----------



## SpecialFX

If it's relevant I was on rooted Froyo until today and just did the GB updates today to try this root method. Maybe some interference due to to phone previously being rooted?


----------



## yus4eel

OKAY i got rot on osx 10.6.8 snow leopard. Its extremely randoma and just saying i have no experience with adb and all of that terminal mess. So basically i extracted the v7d folder to desktop, and after multiple failed attempts to run because it still thought i had not unzipped the file i took a look at the manual root that servax posted. I then opened a new terminal window changed the directory in terminal to the unzipped file that i had gotten and then i put in "chmod +x adb.osx" and then i did the same command for "chmod +x run_to_root_your_droid3.sh". Then i just dragged the 'run_to_root_your_droid3.sh' into terminal, pressed enter and the script ran. THEN if your in charge mode only i found that it wouldnt detect your phone even if adb devices did so i changed to usb mass storage mode and the script ran, and using titanium backup i found i have root! Noob power ftw


----------



## Placeb0

Very nice! Way to go P3Droid! Thanks to Framework43, and Psouza4. Way to go slow88lx! And djrbliss....you are awesome. Works very nicely on my D3. Cannot wait to find the battery savings. And rid of the bloatware. Whooo ahh!


----------



## rogelio

SpecalFX, I'm having the same issue/story as you with my Droid X on stock .602. I was once rooted with z4root on froyo, then went the way of gingerbread stock updates (never again had root). I tried this current one-click method and everything says it worked (I have the Su app, etc.) - but no root apps have functionality. I was thinking it could be "interference" with previous root, so I re-ran z4 root to do a "remove-root" feature... then again tried the root app released on this site... still no luck. I'm at a loss here...

"rm /system/bin/su
^^ One poster said that step3 was having issues and he ran it one step at a time and then executed the above. It looks like this was because of failed/botched directory - wonder if this could be to blame (i.e. previous z4root remnants left in phone not allowing current exploit to work)


----------



## rudyhimself

so on osx and after unzipping and running, all i get is a text edit box opening, im really at a loss, i didnt think i was this noob...ugh


----------



## Eulises

rudyhimself said:


> so on osx and after unzipping and running, all i get is a text edit box opening, im really at a loss, i didnt think i was this noob...ugh


should have got a pc. <3


----------



## rudyhimself

Eulises said:


> should have got a pc. <3


haha, or not be retarded, <3 you too, guess ill go about it the old fashioned way...an old fashioned...


----------



## slow88lx

rudyhimself said:


> so on osx and after unzipping and running, all i get is a text edit box opening, im really at a loss, i didnt think i was this noob...ugh





rudyhimself said:


> haha, or not be retarded, <3 you too, guess ill go about it the old fashioned way...an old fashioned...


Maybe a screen shot of what you're talking about? You should get a "text box". The only thing you have to do is press the any key and unlock your phone after each reboot.

Watch the video in the second post. It is about the Windows One Click, but yours is similar.

This is how it all starts(in windows)-->
Edit: now it looks like this:


----------



## dahlheim

hi,

i know this is a D3 thread but some of us are desperate 

i was on rooted 596 (installed by sbf/cwm, prerooted package) then did the ota update to 602 and lost root. i cannot boot into cwrm, no matter what i try (yes, including battery pull). trying this method, i fail at the "install Superuser.apk" step. it says file already exists. if i try "uninstall Superuser", i just get "FAILED", no explanation. i can't uninstall Superuser in the phone (settings/applications/manage applications). there is no option to uninstall. any ideas? thanks.


----------



## porky101

Root worked perfectly for my Droid 3 THANKS! Now I am trying to remove the Verizon apps and a launched adb shell, plugged phone into comp, and when I type su in the shell it says permission denied...help?


----------



## SpecialFX

rogelio said:


> SpecalFX, I'm having the same issue/story as you with my Droid X on stock .602. I was once rooted with z4root on froyo, then went the way of gingerbread stock updates (never again had root). I tried this current one-click method and everything says it worked (I have the Su app, etc.) - but no root apps have functionality. I was thinking it could be "interference" with previous root, so I re-ran z4 root to do a "remove-root" feature... then again tried the root app released on this site... still no luck. I'm at a loss here...
> 
> "rm /system/bin/su
> ^^ One poster said that step3 was having issues and he ran it one step at a time and then executed the above. It looks like this was because of failed/botched directory - wonder if this could be to blame (i.e. previous z4root remnants left in phone not allowing current exploit to work)


That's the conclusion I have come to as well, but I am not savvy enough to figure out how to fix it. I'd be greatly appreciative of anyone that could help us with this issue!


----------



## slow88lx

dahlheim said:


> hi,
> 
> i know this is a D3 thread but some of us are desperate
> 
> i was on rooted 596 (installed by sbf/cwm, prerooted package) then did the ota update to 602 and lost root. i cannot boot into cwrm, no matter what i try (yes, including battery pull). trying this method, i fail at the "install Superuser.apk" step. it says file already exists. if i try "uninstall Superuser", i just get "FAILED", no explanation. i can't uninstall Superuser in the phone (settings/applications/manage applications). there is no option to uninstall. any ideas? thanks.


This seems to be a common problem for DX's with previous root. The only answer I personally can provide is to install one of the pre-rooted SBF's as that is a sure fire way of gaining root, although mildly painful(losing some app data). Lastly, read this whole thread as I believe someone with a DX posted a work around.



porky101 said:


> Root worked perfectly for my Droid 3 THANKS! Now I am trying to remove the Verizon apps and a launched adb shell, plugged phone into comp, and when I type su in the shell it says permission denied...help?


After you finished rooting have you rebooted your phone at all? I've heard that will lose root on ADB's end, but not the phone of course. I would try to run the One-Click again and not reboot after it's finished. If that doesn't work the best way to "remove" bloat is to use Titanium Backup to freeze apps, another option is using a root explorer and renaming the .apk's to .bak. It's not a good idea to remove the apps completely on the Droid 3, yet.


----------



## slow88lx

SpecialFX said:


> That's the conclusion I have come to as well, but I am not savvy enough to figure out how to fix it. I'd be greatly appreciative of anyone that could help us with this issue!


This is why it is recommended to not take OTA's and to wait for rooted releases from TBH. If you stay on root you can backup your apps with Titanium backup or the like, and then restore them after using the rooted SBF's for new releases. Hopefully someone can write some instructions for us on how to help out DX owners.

I'm going to make a note that previously rooted DX owners should proceed with caution. This seems to only work flawlessly on SBF'd DX's or fully factory stock ones.


----------



## porky101

slow88lx said:


> After you finished rooting have you rebooted your phone at all? I've heard that will lose root on ADB's end, but not the phone of course. I would try to run the One-Click again and not reboot after it's finished. If that doesn't work the best way to "remove" bloat is to use Titanium Backup to freeze apps, another option is using a root explorer and renaming the .apk's to .bak. It's not a good idea to remove the apps completely on the Droid 3, yet.


My phone did reboot after root, cause I tried the Force remove app in titanium, which did not work...how do i freeze the apps in titanium, i long pressed on the app and do not see an option.


----------



## AndroidSims

porky101 said:


> My phone did reboot after root, cause I tried the Force remove app in titanium, which did not work...how do i freeze the apps in titanium, i long pressed on the app and do not see an option.


Pretty sure you need to buy pro, then you'll see the option next to backup and uninstall.


----------



## slow88lx

porky101 said:


> My phone did reboot after root, cause I tried the Force remove app in titanium, which did not work...how do i freeze the apps in titanium, i long pressed on the app and do not see an option.


Once again DO NOT remove system apps!!!

Titanium Backup > Backup/Restore button > Click on an app > Select 'Freeze' from the pop-up.

To be sure, did you see TiBu ask for root permissions when you opened it?


----------



## porky101

AndroidSims said:


> Pretty sure you need to buy pro, then you'll see the option next to backup and uninstall.


Guess I will just re-run the root and see if i can remove them via adb.


----------



## yus4eel

Okay I want to make a file to put the bloatware apk's into at /system/app/bak and when I try to do this it says the app file is read only how do I change the permissions for the files. Im using root explorer btw

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KevlarGibs

rogelio said:


> SpecalFX, I'm having the same issue/story as you with my Droid X on stock .602. I was once rooted with z4root on froyo, then went the way of gingerbread stock updates (never again had root). I tried this current one-click method and everything says it worked (I have the Su app, etc.) - but no root apps have functionality. I was thinking it could be "interference" with previous root, so I re-ran z4 root to do a "remove-root" feature... then again tried the root app released on this site... still no luck. I'm at a loss here...
> 
> "rm /system/bin/su
> ^^ One poster said that step3 was having issues and he ran it one step at a time and then executed the above. It looks like this was because of failed/botched directory - wonder if this could be to blame (i.e. previous z4root remnants left in phone not allowing current exploit to work)


I FIGURED IT OUT.
thanks to your post.
After running, and failing to get root, 
I went into ADB Shell,
I had a root prompt there, so i did:
EDIT2: forgot a step: mount -oremount,rw /dev/block/system /system
rm /system/bin/su
and rm /system/xbin/su
then ran it again. it is working the way it should now. Thank you everybody!!!!!!

Edit: i think it was my fault for trying to root with Z4 and gingerbreak and such previously


----------



## rogelio

KevlarGibs, this is great news. I have to admit I have never used adb shell. Is there a way
to add those ccommands to the root app or give some simple instructions on how to use adb shell


----------



## psouza4

rogelio said:


> KevlarGibs, this is great news. I have to admit I have never used adb shell. Is there a way
> to add those ccommands to the root app or give some simple instructions on how to use adb shell


See post #2 for Windows or #3 for Linux/Mac. One-click method for any major OS.


----------



## KevlarGibs

I didn't create the file, but they should be able to update it easily.
in the meantime, open the folder you extracted these files to.
(i'm assuming you are in windows 7 here)
hold Shift+right click a blank spot, select "open a command prompt here"
type: adb shell
when you hit enter, the next line should end with a #
if it's $, run the oneclick again, then start this over

once you have the # prompt, type 
mount -oremount,rw /dev/block/system /system
rm /system/bin/su
rm /system/xbin/su
hitting enter after each line.
don't worry if it says it can't find the file... the point here is to get rid of it anyway

then run the oneclick again. worked for me


----------



## slow88lx

KevlarGibs said:


> I didn't create the file, but they should be able to update it easily.
> in the meantime, open the folder you extracted these files to.
> (i'm assuming you are in windows 7 here)
> hold Shift+right click a blank spot, select "open a command prompt here"
> type: adb shell
> when you hit enter, the next line should end with a #
> if it's $, run the oneclick again, then start this over
> 
> once you have the # prompt, type
> mount -oremount,rw /dev/block/system /system
> rm /system/bin/su
> rm /system/xbin/su
> hitting enter after each line.
> don't worry if it says it can't find the file... the point here is to get rid of it anyway
> 
> then run the oneclick again. worked for me


Thanks for helping out. I put a link to your post in my OP's for the DX crowd.

P.S. *a new version of the (nearly) Universal Motorola Root EXE for Windows is up.*


----------



## jimonfly

Thanks KevlarGibs, that did the trick. I've spent the last two days on this (instead of working). Now back to being able to work w/o worrying about my Droid.

Jim


----------



## KevlarGibs

jimonfly said:


> Thanks KevlarGibs, that did the trick. I've spent the last two days on this (instead of working). Now back to being able to work w/o worrying about my Droid.
> 
> Jim


me too... between this and looking for a touchpad for my neighbor, i've gotten almost nothing done the last half of this week


----------



## scodumachi

I have done my best to search throw the post to see if this issue had been discussed but so far haven't found it....

I attempted to run the Once Click file and after executing the first exploit and rebooting my phone the computer is now longer detecting the phone when it is connected. The program stated to many emulators were running although I had no other programs running. Anythoughts on what caused this to occur?
(The phone also is not charging anymore with attached via usb)


----------



## slow88lx

scodumachi said:


> I have done my best to search throw the post to see if this issue had been discussed but so far haven't found it....
> 
> I attempted to run the Once Click file and after executing the first exploit and rebooting my phone the computer is now longer detecting the phone when it is connected. The program stated to many emulators were running although I had no other programs running. Anythoughts on what caused this to occur?
> (The phone also is not charging anymore with attached via usb)


Did you unplug your phone during the process? What is the name of the ZIP file you downloaded?

Have you rebooted your phone since? Are you still in 'charge only' mode?

Edit: When you say PC you are referring to a Windows box, right?


----------



## wsmp20

exciting news!
I cannot find the download file LINK MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4 from shareserver!

anyone help?


----------



## slow88lx

wsmp20 said:


> exciting news!
> I cannot find the download file LINK MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4 from shareserver!
> 
> anyone help?


Um what? The link in the OP worked for me. 
Try this: http://www.mediafire.com/?g226n7as6cb1y6e <-- for windows


----------



## bigrob1015

just wanted to say thanks to the creators of this I have a D2G running leaked gb unrooted until now and v7 worked like a charm you guys are awesome thanks million


----------



## wsmp20

My browser cannot load the link URL. 
Could you pls do me a favor to send me one copy by [email protected]?
THANK A LOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6237468

I have confirmed this working on Droid X .602 and Droid X2 4.5.1A


----------



## slow88lx

wsmp20 said:


> My browser cannot load the link URL.
> Could you pls do me a favor to send me one copy by [email protected]?
> THANK A LOT!!!!!!!!!!


I can't send a file with an EXE in it. Check your email for a direct download link.

If that doesn't work... I don't know what else to do. Please DO NOT share that link!!!! Please!!


----------



## wsmp20

My God, seems doesn't work on my droid 3!

I run Easy Root Script V7 and got this:

* Waiting for your phone to be connected...
*
* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...
*
* Rebooting the phone... please wait.
*
* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...
*
* Rebooting the phone... please wait.
*
* Running exploit [part 3 of 3]...
remount failed: Operation not permitted
failed to copy 'busybox' to '/system/xbin/busybox': Read-only file system
failed to copy 'su' to '/system/xbin/su': Read-only file system
failed to copy 'Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/Superuser.apk': Read-only file sy
stem
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/su: No such file or directory
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: No such file or directory
Unable to chmod /data: Operation not permitted
*
* ALL DONE! YOUR PHONE SHOULD BE ROOTED!
*
******************************************************************************


----------



## wsmp20

slow88lx thank you very much!
but I still cannot root my Droid 3 by this tool. Can you help me??!!


----------



## psouza4

wsmp20 said:


> My God, seems doesn't work on my droid 3!
> 
> I run Easy Root Script V7 and got this:
> 
> * Waiting for your phone to be connected...
> *
> * Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...
> *
> * Rebooting the phone... please wait.
> *
> * Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...
> *
> * Rebooting the phone... please wait.
> *
> * Running exploit [part 3 of 3]...
> remount failed: Operation not permitted
> failed to copy 'busybox' to '/system/xbin/busybox': Read-only file system
> failed to copy 'su' to '/system/xbin/su': Read-only file system
> failed to copy 'Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/Superuser.apk': Read-only file sy
> stem
> Unable to chmod /system/xbin/su: No such file or directory
> Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: No such file or directory
> Unable to chmod /data: Operation not permitted
> *
> * ALL DONE! YOUR PHONE SHOULD BE ROOTED!
> *
> ******************************************************************************


Run it a second time -- or try with the .EXE version posted this morning.

If that doesn't work, post which version/build of Android you have on there specifically. Did you get an OTA update?


----------



## slow88lx

wsmp20 said:


> slow88lx thank you very much!
> but I still cannot root my Droid 3 by this tool. Can you help me??!!


Try using the newer version I sent you in the email. That version shouldn't say "Easy Root Script V7"


----------



## b16

You would be the man if you added this to the wiki!


----------



## b16

And thanks to everyone that has been nothing but a help here on the site, this is great in many ways!


----------



## TeutonJon78

I was lokoing at the Windows version, and I noticed that the superuser version was out of date. There was a new one released in June 2011. http://androidsu.com/superuser/ It might be a helpful to update the zip file (and probably the Linux/OSX version) to have those. There are newer busybox versions as well, but I didn't see a place to directly download those.


----------



## slow88lx

b16 said:


> You would be the man if you added this to the wiki!


I plan to root my sister's phone tonight and make a video using the newest EXE for windows. I can also put these instructions and such in the wiki. No problem.


----------



## slow88lx

TeutonJon78 said:


> I was lokoing at the Windows version, and I noticed that the superuser version was out of date. There was a new one released in June 2011. http://androidsu.com/superuser/ It might be a helpful to update the zip file (and probably the Linux/OSX version) to have those. There are newer busybox versions as well, but I didn't see a place to directly download those.


Go to the market and just update the superuser app from ChainsDD.


----------



## PappaFloyd

I tried updating the SU app in the settings of the app and get "An error occurred and su was not updated. A zip file has been placed on your sdcard, please reboot into recovery mode and flash it to update you su binary." Superuser app and Drocap 2 both have root permisions but Titanium wont work and Rootchecker says Root access is not properly configured or was not granted. It also says the SU binary not found or not operation properly. Should I try and flash the update in recovery mode as it said? Not sure what will happen if thats not the right move? Any guesses?



slow88lx said:


> Go to the market and just update the superuser app from ChainsDD.


----------



## slow88lx

PappaFloyd said:


> I tried updating the SU app in the settings of the app and get "An error occurred and su was not updated. A zip file has been placed on your sdcard, please reboot into recovery mode and flash it to update you su binary." Superuser app and Drocap 2 both have root permisions but Titanium wont work and Rootchecker says Root access is not properly configured or was not granted. It also says the SU binary not found or not operation properly. Should I try and flash the update in recovery mode as it said? Not sure what will happen if thats not the right move? Any guesses?


If I wasn't clear enough....go into the market and use the 'update' button to update the app.

We don't have a recovery to flash from yet.


----------



## shaf786

Hi I've done the one click root and the phones successfully been rooted however titanium back up and superuser both tell me I don't have root. I've looked around to see if anyone else has had this problem and on what to do next and found that downloading Root Uninstaller would help me freeze the apps however even that tells me I don't have root even though I followed the instructions successfully. Thanks, also i've looked in the market to try and update superuser but no update is currently available.


----------



## PappaFloyd

I did that and still dont have Root. Your post was clear didnt mean to imply it wasnt my bad! I ran the 1click last night on my DX and had zero issues, after it finished it said i had Root. Loaded up Drocap2 and it worked SU permissions were granted. Then when I tried Titanium and Rootchecker it said it didnt have root.

I am going to try and run the updated version from this morning and see if it all goes through.



slow88lx said:


> If I wasn't clear enough....go into the market and use the 'update' button to update the app.
> 
> We don't have a recovery to flash from yet.


----------



## someoldhobo

I am having trouble using this method on my Droid X. I have tried both the droid 3 easy root script v7 and the Motorola One click root. I just sbfd to 2.2 yesterday and then i got the ota and am on 2.3 (.602 13p).

I keep getting stuck at part 1 of 3. It reboots my phone and then it gets stuck in the bootloader... Any ideas?


----------



## militant

shaf786 said:


> Hi I've done the one click root and the phones successfully been rooted however titanium back up and superuser both tell me I don't have root. I've looked around to see if anyone else has had this problem and on what to do next and found that downloading Root Uninstaller would help me freeze the apps however even that tells me I don't have root even though I followed the instructions successfully. Thanks, also i've looked in the market to try and update superuser but no update is currently available.


Make sure you downloaded the latest appropriate drivers and REBOOT your PC... also the phone may take SEVERAL reboots before it acknoledges root. Took me 3 reboots. I had the same post as yours last night several pages back.


----------



## rogelio

slow88lx, your step by step instructions to run adb shell to clear-out previous root worked like a charm! I'm now rooted on DX, .602. Awesome work!!


----------



## KevlarGibs

to people having trouble, either download a newer version, or follow these steps:
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3714&page=15&p=77624&viewfull=1#post77624

If you are rebooting into bootloader, some users report success with unplugging the phone, rebooting, then plugging back in. it should pick up where it left off.


----------



## shaf786

militant said:


> Make sure you downloaded the latest appropriate drivers and REBOOT your PC... also the phone may take SEVERAL reboots before it acknoledges root. Took me 3 reboots. I had the same post as yours last night several pages back.


Dude thank you so much for the reply, as if all it took was a reboot on the pc and the one click root process again. Thanks for the help. And also thanks to the person thats made all this possible, will definetly be donating!


----------



## someoldhobo

KevlarGibs said:


> to people having trouble, either download a newer version, or follow these steps:
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3714&page=15&p=77624&viewfull=1#post77624
> 
> If you are rebooting into bootloader, some users report success with unplugging the phone, rebooting, then plugging back in. it should pick up where it left off.


That fixed it and i am rooted. Thanks.


----------



## PappaFloyd

Well my X just doesn't want to play ball it seems. I ran the v7 and the new one, both say they worked just fine and that I should have Root, I had zero errors or hangups and I still don't have Root.. But the SU app and Drocap2 have both been granted SU rights. Guess ill try a few re-boots before I give up for the day and smoke a fatty!


----------



## nutpn

Has anybody tried this on a ATRIX,I have a friend wanting me to root his


----------



## slow88lx

nutpn said:


> Has anybody tried this on a ATRIX,I have a friend wanting me to root his


Not that I've heard about. What Android version is he running? 2.2.2, 2.3.3, ect?


----------



## snakekillar

KevlarGibs said:


> I didn't create the file, but they should be able to update it easily.
> in the meantime, open the folder you extracted these files to.
> (i'm assuming you are in windows 7 here)
> hold Shift+right click a blank spot, select "open a command prompt here"
> type: adb shell
> when you hit enter, the next line should end with a #
> if it's $, run the oneclick again, then start this over
> 
> once you have the # prompt, type
> mount -oremount,rw /dev/block/system /system
> rm /system/bin/su
> rm /system/xbin/su
> hitting enter after each line.
> don't worry if it says it can't find the file... the point here is to get rid of it anyway
> 
> then run the oneclick again. worked for me


This didnt work for me! spent all day tryn this, anybody have any more ideas? im a noob at the adb and all this so i would appreciate any and all help.


----------



## TJKriegel

Trying to use the linux v7d... upon running in terminal I get

run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 43: ./adb.linux: No such file or directory

I unzipped all contents of the zip file to the same directory and I can see the adb.linux in the folder.

Using Ubuntu 11.04, anyone else have this issue?


----------



## BLA09

Has anyone done this for Mac OSX? I downloaded, unzipped, ran the ".sh" and it's a script that's already been written. I don't know how to "Start" it. When I hit enter, I just create a line in this document. What ridiculously easy thing am I missing?


----------



## derekjason

Easy as 1,2,3! Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## havensed

thanks guys us DX guys are loving your work.


----------



## Total.telecom

This is going to sound nuts but, z4 is giving me the unrootr option. Could this work? Im rooted 2 part 596 want to ota and then 1 click exploit


----------



## dahlheim

slow88lx said:


> Thanks for helping out. I put a link to your post in my OP's for the DX crowd.
> 
> P.S. *a new version of the (nearly) Universal Motorola Root EXE for Windows is up.*


and another thanks! worked for me too...


----------



## rudyhimself

BLA09 said:


> Has anyone done this for Mac OSX? I downloaded, unzipped, ran the ".sh" and it's a script that's already been written. I don't know how to "Start" it. When I hit enter, I just create a line in this document. What ridiculously easy thing am I missing?


 i had the same thing, took it to user eulises' pc it was so much easier, even the terminal script was a hassle


----------



## d3root3

What am I gonna do? What I'm gonna do is saying fu**ing THANK YOU !!!!!

I'm been waiting my D3 rooted for a couple of weeks!! NOW IT'S DONE !!!

Perfect! step 123 all done, can use reboot widget to 1-click reboot my phone, can use root explorer file manager, can take a screenshot etc...

THANK YOU !!!!!!! Definitely worth donation!!


----------



## SpecialFX

KevlarGibs said:


> I didn't create the file, but they should be able to update it easily.
> in the meantime, open the folder you extracted these files to.
> (i'm assuming you are in windows 7 here)
> hold Shift+right click a blank spot, select "open a command prompt here"
> type: adb shell
> when you hit enter, the next line should end with a #
> if it's $, run the oneclick again, then start this over
> 
> once you have the # prompt, type
> mount -oremount,rw /dev/block/system /system
> rm /system/bin/su
> rm /system/xbin/su
> hitting enter after each line.
> don't worry if it says it can't find the file... the point here is to get rid of it anyway
> 
> then run the oneclick again. worked for me


Can anyone tell me how to do this on XP? It definitely does not have an option for "open a command prompt here"


----------



## slow88lx

SpecialFX said:


> Can anyone tell me how to do this on XP? It definitely does not have an option for "open a command prompt here"


I believe you need to move the files into the folder described when you open the Command Prompt. For instance when I open a command prompt without doing the shift+right-click, the Command Prompt is running from C:\Users\Travis, So go to start > accessories > command prompt, figure out the directory and then move/copy the files to that location.

I know you can tell the command prompt to find the current location of the files, but I'm not familiar with it enough to know how.


----------



## slow88lx

BLA09 said:


> Has anyone done this for Mac OSX? I downloaded, unzipped, ran the ".sh" and it's a script that's already been written. I don't know how to "Start" it. When I hit enter, I just create a line in this document. What ridiculously easy thing am I missing?


Drag and drop that file into Terminal. I think.


----------



## inhaggerty

OK. I can't even get the script to run on my XP SP3 32-bit. I click the exe and the script pops up and starts to run, then I get the standard "root ....has experience and unexpected error and needs to close yada yada yada" Any ideas why the script won't run?

Thanks if advance.


----------



## slow88lx

inhaggerty said:


> OK. I can't even get the script to run on my XP SP3 32-bit. I click the exe and the script pops up and starts to run, then I get the standard "root ....has experience and unexpected error and needs to close yada yada yada" Any ideas why the script won't run?
> 
> Thanks if advance.


Do you have the 32-bit drivers installed? USB debugging enabled? Charge only mode?


----------



## slow88lx

I still plan to make a video of me rooting my sister's D3 in Windows, but now we are waiting for her replacement device to get here.


----------



## psouza4

inhaggerty said:


> OK. I can't even get the script to run on my XP SP3 32-bit. I click the exe and the script pops up and starts to run, then I get the standard "root ....has experience and unexpected error and needs to close yada yada yada" Any ideas why the script won't run?
> 
> Thanks if advance.


Either you're missing drivers or something obvious, or you don't have .NET 2.0 installed (get it from Windows Update or the Microsoft Download center).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.NET_FrameworkIt's a 6-year old update, so you should have it by now.


----------



## inhaggerty

slow88lx said:


> Do you have the 32-bit drivers installed? USB debugging enabled? Charge only mode?


Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## inhaggerty

psouza4 said:


> Either you're missing drivers or something obvious, or you don't have .NET 2.0 installed (get it from Windows Update or the Microsoft Download center).
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.NET_FrameworkIt's a 6-year old update, so you should have it by now.


Yep. .NET Framework 2.0 is listed in my installed programs. Re-installed the motorola drivers, still no go.


----------



## slow88lx

inhaggerty said:


> Yep. .NET Framework 2.0 is listed in my installed programs. Re-installed the motorola drivers, still no go.


Try restarting both devices. Especially your computer after the drivers install.

psouza4 any idea if these drivers are specific to Win7? or are the good for all Window's? I know other people on XP have been successful however.


----------



## inhaggerty

slow88lx said:


> Try restarting both devices. Especially your computer after the drivers install.
> 
> psouza4 any idea if these drivers are specific to Win7? or are the good for all Window's? I know other people on XP have been successful however.


Still didn't work. Same error. Gets to the "You will need the following" list and stops.


----------



## BelacNongaw

FYI this worked flawlessly for me just now. Did it from a mac.


----------



## droid3noob

get the same message as slow88ix kinda frustrating, 32 bit drivers installed charge and debug mode on, and no go....... any ideas?


----------



## droid3noob

droid3noob said:


> get the same message as slow88ix kinda frustrating, 32 bit drivers installed charge and debug mode on, and no go....... any ideas?


sorry i meant as inhaggerty, im running win xp sp3.....


----------



## slow88lx

inhaggerty said:


> Still didn't work. Same error. Gets to the "You will need the following" list and stops.





droid3noob said:


> get the same message as slow88ix kinda frustrating, 32 bit drivers installed charge and debug mode on, and no go....... any ideas?


You start here ↓↓ and plug in your phone. Then you just have to hit the 'any key' a couple times and unlock the phone after it reboots. 









What you described doesn't sound like an error...? It's more of an extra set of instructions, it doesn't check for drivers or anything.


----------



## droid3noob

slow88lx said:


> You start here ↓↓ and plug in your phone. Then you just have to hit the 'any key' a couple times and unlock the phone after it reboots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you described doesn't sound like an error...? It's more of an extra set of instructions, it doesn't check for drivers or anything.


when i double click Motorolaoneclickroot.exe it gives me that screen then the error message pops up, and on that black screen One click root screen at the bottom it says and Unhandled excpetion and that screen goes away.


----------



## droid3noob

I also tried on another win xp sp3 same issue


----------



## slow88lx

Are you guys using an Administrator profile in Windows?


----------



## droid3noob

my pc is just a regular desktop no special admin rights, same with my laptop


----------



## slow88lx

What USB cable are you using? Are you certain it's a data enabled USB cable?

I'm just grasping at straws now.

Also, I have to ask, are you guys actually unzipping the whole folder and not running the EXE from inside the zip?


----------



## droid3noob

at first i was using the data cable then i started using the cable that came with my phone, and yes ive unzipped and get 7 files and then go to the motorolaoneclick.exe file and that message pops up


----------



## droid3noob

I tried installing the net 2.0 framework and its says installed all ready, should i try the 4.0?


----------



## SpecialFX

slow88lx said:


> I believe you need to move the files into the folder described when you open the Command Prompt. For instance when I open a command prompt without doing the shift+right-click, the Command Prompt is running from C:\Users\Travis, So go to start > accessories > command prompt, figure out the directory and then move/copy the files to that location.
> 
> I know you can tell the command prompt to find the current location of the files, but I'm not familiar with it enough to know how.


Thank you kind sir. I appreciate you taking the time to point me in the right direction. My DX is now rooted on thelatest GB OTA.:smile3:


----------



## droid3noob

droid3noob said:


> I tried installing the net 2.0 framework and its says installed all ready, should i try the 4.0?


Installed 4.0 still same issue, i will try a brand new computer with same steps!


----------



## inhaggerty

BTW, here are the screens I get

View attachment 1475


----------



## JMSavior

I too get the same error as inhaggerty when I try to run the oneclick.exe. I assure you, all steps were followed correctly and I do have .net framework 2.0 (and others) installed. I even tried running it as an administrator like you have to do in Vista with no luck. It appears XP SP3 it causing it to fail for some reason. Any extra advice/help before attempting to do it the good 'ole hard way would be nice.

Edit~ typo.


----------



## slow88lx

inhaggerty said:


> BTW, here are the screens I get





JMSavior said:


> I too get the same error as inhaggerty when I try to run the onelclick.exe. I assure you, all steps were followed correctly and I do have .net framework 2.0 (and others) installed. I even tried running it as an administrator like you have to do in Vista with no luck. It appears XP SP3 it causing it to fail for some reason. Any extra advice/help before attempting to do it the good 'ole hard way would be nice.


Give this a go. Same instructions, just run 'click to root your Droid 3.bat' ---> http://www.mediafire.com/?lbtt7tluhduj9em


----------



## JMSavior

slow88lx said:


> Give this a go. Same instructions, just run 'click to root your Droid 3.bat' ---> http://www.mediafire.com/?lbtt7tluhduj9em


This works for XP SP3! Thank you very much, props.


----------



## Sonicmax2k2

I went ahead and updated the D3 wiki with all in the info from the first page of this thread and asked mrbirdman to add the wiki link to the forum description. Happy rooting everyone!


----------



## JMSavior

Sonicmax2k2 said:


> I went ahead and updated the D3 wiki with all in the info from the first page of this thread and asked mrbirdman to add the wiki link to the forum description. Happy rooting everyone!


You should add the link slow88lx gave on page 21 for Windows XP SP 3 users.


----------



## slow88lx

JMSavior said:


> You should add the link slow88lx gave on page 21 for Windows XP SP 3 users.


I agree, for now. Hopefully when psouza4 wakes up tomorrow he can fix the EXE version.


----------



## droid3noob

JMSavior said:


> This works for XP SP3! Thank you very much, props.


Thanks alot this did it, Thanks for all the help.......


----------



## drjorge

i got this #!/bin/bash
#
# Modified from origial script by Framework, psouza4_, method by bliss
#
# http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2011/08/25/rooting-the-droid-3/
#
# Some things from Continuum one-click script by bubby323 (OSX support mainly)
#
# v7a - updated from psouza's v7, added check for already rooted, added check in case root fails
# v7b - attempt to better set up adb on OSX, removed Windows files from package, call for pc only mode
# v7c - rework platform detection/adb setup, handle case where system adb is installed
# This is what I get for copying bubby323's script. Sigh.
# v7d - document charge mode for mac, remove initial kill-server

if [ ! -f busybox -o ! -f su -o ! -f Superuser.apk ]
then
cat <<_EOF
! Error
!
! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script
! from the directory where the zip was extracted.
_EOF
exit 1
fi

platform=`uname`
if [ $(uname -p) = 'powerpc' ]; then
echo "Sorry, this won't work on PowerPC machines."
exit 1
fi
which adb > /dev/null 2>&1
if [ $? -eq 1 ]; then
if [ "$platform" = 'Darwin' ]; then
adb="./adb.osx"
else
adb="./adb.linux"
fi
chmod +x $adb
else 
adb="adb"
fi
$adb kill-server > /dev/null 2>&1
root=$($adb shell su -c id | grep uid=0)
if [ ! -z "$root" ]; then
cat <<_EOF
* 
* Hey wierdo, your phone is already rooted.
*
_EOF
exit 1;
fi
cat <<_EOF
***************************************************************************
* *
* DROID 3 Easy Root script v7d *
* *
***************************************************************************
*
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
*
* (a) install the correct driver... er, nevermind, we don't need no stinkin' drivers
* (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)
* (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'PC Mode' (on Linux)
* or 'Charge Only' mode (on Mac)
* (but if it hangs waiting for the phone to connect, set it the other way)
*
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
*
_EOF
read -n1 -s -p "* Press enter to continue..."
cat <<_EOF

*
* Waiting for your phone to be connected...
*
_EOF
$adb wait-for-device
$adb wait-for-device
echo "* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]..."
$adb shell "if [ -e /data/local/12m.bak ]; then rm /data/local/12m.bak; fi"
$adb shell mv /data/local/12m /data/local/12m.bak
$adb shell ln -s /data /data/local/12m
$adb reboot

cat <<_EOF
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
_EOF

$adb kill-server
$adb wait-for-device
$adb wait-for-device
echo "* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]..."
$adb shell rm /data/local/12m
$adb shell mv /data/local/12m.bak /data/local/12m
$adb shell "if [ -e /data/local.prop.bak ]; then rm /data/local.prop.bak; fi"
$adb shell mv /data/local.prop /data/local.prop.bak
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_usb=0" > /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_ih=0" > /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_core=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_panic=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_core=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_efem=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_bp_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_ap_mot_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_gki_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb reboot

cat <<_EOF
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
_EOF

$adb kill-server
$adb wait-for-device
$adb wait-for-device
root=$($adb shell id | grep uid=0)
if [ -z "$root" ]; then
cat <<_EOF
! ERROR: root was not obtained.
!
! You might want to try rebooting your phone and trying again.
_EOF
exit 1;
fi
echo "* Running exploit [part 3 of 3]..."

$adb remount
$adb push busybox /system/xbin/busybox
$adb push su /system/xbin/su
$adb install Superuser.apk 
$adb shell chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
$adb shell chmod 755 /system/xbin/busybox
$adb shell /system/xbin/busybox --install -s /system/xbin/
$adb shell ln -s /system/xbin/su /system/bin/su
$adb shell chown system.system /data

cat << _EOF
*
* ALL DONE! YOUR PHONE SHOULD BE ROOTED!
*
******************************************************************************

_EOF
it was pre written....... and when i put it in terminal it says its not extracted

\

! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script
! from the directory where the zip was extracted.

Help thanks


----------



## slow88lx

drjorge said:


> Help thanks





> *You must extract the entire contents of the zip file* and then run this script
> ! from the directory where the zip was extracted.


Please provide details about everything you did while trying the One Click. It's only through details about your process that we can help you.


----------



## d3root3

disable the UAC in win7 then you'll make it through


----------



## d3root3

Hi OP, if I go settings~Privacy~Factory data reset, will it go back to out-of-box?
Or the rooted still work?


----------



## razorloves

d3root3 said:


> Hi OP, if I go settings~Privacy~Factory data reset, will it go back to out-of-box?
> Or the rooted still work?


you will still have root after a factory reset. there's currently no way to go back to out-of-box, unless you manually undo everything done by the root process


----------



## d3root3

Thanks!
So the integrated Superuser, busybox and one more app (forget what that is) will remain in my phone after I do a factory restore?



razorloves said:


> you will still have root after a factory reset. there's currently no way to go back to out-of-box, unless you manually undo everything done by the root process


----------



## razorloves

d3root3 said:


> Thanks!
> So the integrated Superuser, busybox and one more app (forget what that is) will remain in my phone after I do a factory restore?


yes. superuser, busybox, and su are put in the system partition. doing a factory reset only erases the data and cache partition


----------



## drjorge

1 first I downloaded the zip. My mac I think unzipped it when I clcicked it with utility
2.plugged in my phone and made sure USB debugging and charge only was on. 
3. Then I clicked the run to root file and the Script Was already written and when I press enter it does nothing

That's all and this is for Mac


----------



## 2cold2crack

Root succeeded on Droid 3. Pretty seamless. Only problem I have is that I've now lost 3g and can't do anything lol. No data, no phone calls. Back to the D1 until I can get this fixed :/. Any suggestions would be great. Tried restarts, battery pulls... Havent tried reset.

UPDATE:
Looks like all Data capabilities have been disabled since root. Not sure if it messed up the receiver or what's happened. Tried Factory reset and now can't access anything through the mobile network (Gmail, Verizon, ETC.)


----------



## d3root3

2cold2crack said:


> Root succeeded on Droid 3. Pretty seamless. Only problem I have is that I've now lost 3g and can't do anything lol. No data, no phone calls. Back to the D1 until I can get this fixed :/. Any suggestions would be great. Tried restarts, battery pulls... Havent tried reset.
> 
> UPDATE:
> Looks like all Data capabilities have been disabled since root. Not sure if it messed up the receiver or what's happened. Tried Factory reset and now can't access anything through the mobile network (Gmail, Verizon, ETC.)


TURN OFF airplane MODE !!


----------



## psouza4

inhaggerty said:


> BTW, here are the screens I get
> 
> View attachment 2258


The 'details' link would have info I could use to troubleshoot.


----------



## 2cold2crack

lol Airplane mode isn't on. One thing I've found very interesting, my wifes phone is unable to connect to the network also all of a sudden. I didn't root her phone. *Wonders if they could have tracked the root and disabled my service...*

Either that or this is all extremely coincidental. Never have I had network problems, and all of a sudden overnight after I root one phone, niether of my phones are able to connect to the network.


----------



## inhaggerty

psouza4 said:


> The 'details' link would have info I could use to troubleshoot.


Here are some details.

View attachment 1507


----------



## Subpar

Tried to root initially in windows vista(dumb i know) using the easy root v7 one click. Phone was definitely in charge-only mode and usb debugging is enabled. Got permission denied output:









Note: Also says something along the lines of *server not running* not sure what that means. Tried rooting it from windows 7 on my laptop afterwards and no luck.

After running the one click ive been having crashes and whatnot. It's not completely bricked I can still use it but I'd really like some help to figure out how to fix my phone. Factory reset isn't working anymore.. it won't work from the privacy menu or the hard way (power button + x).

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## psouza4

2cold2crack said:


> Root succeeded on Droid 3. Pretty seamless. Only problem I have is that I've now lost 3g and can't do anything lol. No data, no phone calls. Back to the D1 until I can get this fixed :/. Any suggestions would be great. Tried restarts, battery pulls... Havent tried reset.
> 
> UPDATE:
> Looks like all Data capabilities have been disabled since root. Not sure if it messed up the receiver or what's happened. Tried Factory reset and now can't access anything through the mobile network (Gmail, Verizon, ETC.)


Try dialing *228 -- with the state of emergencies re: Hurricane Irene, we could be experiencing all kinds of legitimate outages out there.


----------



## psouza4

inhaggerty said:


> Here are some details.
> 
> View attachment 2308


click 'view the contents of the error report'... I need those details


----------



## psouza4

Subpar said:


> Tried to root initially in windows vista(dumb i know) using the easy root v7 one click. Phone was definitely in charge-only mode and usb debugging is enabled. Got permission denied output:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Also says something along the lines of *server not running* not sure what that means. Tried rooting it from windows 7 on my laptop afterwards and no luck.
> 
> After running the one click ive been having crashes and whatnot. It's not completely bricked I can still use it but I'd really like some help to figure out how to fix my phone. Factory reset isn't working anymore.. it won't work from the privacy menu or the hard way (power button + x).
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated.


This is the script version, did you try the EXE version? Also, what device are you trying to root (since this works for multiple phones)?


----------



## Subpar

I'm using the droid 3, trying the exe version right now.


----------



## Subpar

Still no superuser, no root access through adb shell

It did however say it was successful.


----------



## psouza4

Subpar said:


> Still no superuser, no root access through adb shell
> 
> It did however say it was successful.


Did you receive an OTA update, by chance? Also you will not get persistent ADB root access only on the first reboot after step 1. Have you tried any of these steps manually?


----------



## Subpar

No sir, but the phone is brand new I got it on thursday from verizonwireless.com.


----------



## psouza4

Subpar said:


> No sir, but the phone is brand new I got it on thursday from verizonwireless.com.


You may want to try the manual steps and see at which point your phone is rejecting commands.


----------



## Subpar

Would you mind posting the stepthrough for the manual steps?


----------



## psouza4

Subpar said:


> Would you mind posting the stepthrough for the manual steps?


It should be in the first post in this thread.


----------



## steelersfan

For the droid x, is there a way other than sbf to unroot the phone once you root using this method?


----------



## Subpar

rm /data/local/12m

rm failed because it's a directory. Im assuming that means when I rebooted from doing

mv /data/local/12m /data/local/12m.bak
ln -s /data /data/local/12m

It didn't save? Is my harddrive ****ed up or something? I can't even do a factory wipe do you think my phone was broken before I tried rooting?


----------



## pltctytc

my previously rooted dx now with both gb updates goes to bootloader and stays there until i disconnect usb and reboot it myself. reconnect and disconnect each of 3 steps and it claims its finished and says its rooted but titanium b/up says its not
can't get the # in the cp only $ no matter how many times i try it windows7


----------



## slow88lx

pltctytc said:


> my previously rooted dx now with both gb updates goes to bootloader and stays there until i disconnect usb and reboot it myself. reconnect and disconnect each of 3 steps and it claims its finished and says its rooted but titanium b/up says its not
> can't get the # in the cp only $ no matter how many times i try it windows7


Did you see the special note for DX users? Have you combed(read every post) the thread for others talking about issues with DX?


----------



## pltctytc

slow88lx said:


> Did you see the special note for DX users? Have you combed(read every post) the thread for others talking about issues with DX?


 finally got the # and did the additional input
took about and hour and 5 minutes but after numerous tries and numerous manual rebooting, dx finally is rooted with GB ota .
that was my backup DX now i'll try my primary DX phone

2nd phone went much quicker, getting the new command prompt info into phone earlier and knowing how to accomplish that probably helped but still had to manually reboot each step when the root program said it was rebooting. also transferred the apk programs to the sd card manually to each phone. whether that had anything to do with it idk.

thanks to all involved!


----------



## SBK

I'm working with a Droid X, previously rooted on Gingerbread and accepted (oops) the Verizon OTA to 2.3.3. System is a Mac running OS X Lion and ADB seems to run OK. I can access the device and the .sh script provided runs up into the 3rd part.

After running into trouble in Part 3, I followed the steps that KevlarGibs has laid out. They seem to work fine, but I'm still having problems in Part 3 of 3 as follows:



Code:


* daemon started successfully *<br />
* Running exploit [part 3 of 3]...<br />
remount succeeded<br />
3464 KB/s (1867568 bytes in 0.526s)<br />
3361 KB/s (26264 bytes in 0.007s)<br />
3058 KB/s (196521 bytes in 0.062s)<br />
	pkg: /data/local/tmp/Superuser.apk<br />
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_ALREADY_EXISTS]<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/scriptreplay: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/sendmail: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/setarch: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/setconsole: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/setfont: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/setkeycodes: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/setlogcons: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/setuidgid: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/showkey: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/slattach: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/smemcap: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/softlimit: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/start-stop-daemon: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/sulogin: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/sum: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/sv: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/svlogd: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/switch_root: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/syslogd: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/tcpsvd: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/telnetd: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/tftpd: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/timeout: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/traceroute6: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/ttysize: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/tunctl: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/udhcpc: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/udhcpd: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/udpsvd: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/unexpand: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/unlzma: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/unxz: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/vconfig: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/vlock: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/volname: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/wall: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/watchdog: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/who: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/xz: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/xzcat: No space left on device<br />
busybox: /system/xbin/zcip: No space left on device<br />
link failed No space left on device<br />
*<br />
* ALL DONE!  YOUR PHONE SHOULD BE ROOTED!<br />
*

When I look in xbin, things like wall, watchdog, xz, etc. aren't present. I initially assumed (apparently incorrectly) that "No space left on device" meant that there were files already in place that needed to be removed. I'm a little baffled by the "no space" message?

Any other DX users out there who've already worked through this step or any suggestions? Trying to avoid an SBF if I can help it. Wife's phone, don't need the grief of re-setting stuff up. :androidwink:

Thanks to djrbliss, psouza4 and slow88lx (that LX doesn't look slow!) for their efforts.


----------



## 2cold2crack

psouza4 said:


> Try dialing *228 -- with the state of emergencies re: Hurricane Irene, we could be experiencing all kinds of legitimate outages out there.


It was total coincidence. About an hour after I rooted the tower near my house went down. Typically I don't come on and ask for help unless I'm completely baffled and I was. That explains everything. Thank you for being patient and trying to help.

The root worked flawlessly.


----------



## SBK

OK, follow-up to my earlier post. To help diagnose, I put some echo commands into the script file so I could see where the problems were.

First problem was that I had an existing Superuser.app that was not allowing the new one to install. So, at the # root prompt, I attempted to delete /system/app/Superuser.apk. I was unsuccessful, but after some internet searches, I realized that my Gingerbread root may have been installed as SuperUser.apk (note the second uppercase "U"). After deleting SuperUser.apk, part 3/3 was progressing through a successful install of Superuser.

Both of the chmod commands seem to go through without issue, but the install /system/xbin is what kicks the busybox series of messages. Oddly enough, even with that long string of "No space left on device" messages, the phone appears to have root?

Superuser grants root access and both Titanium Backup and Wireless Tether work fine. Not sure what I'm missing by having the xbin and ln-s commands appearing to fail, but the phone has 2.3.3 root?

Not sure if my comments are of some help to those with more expertise, but thought I'd share what I found so far. Sounds like I may have a somewhat unique circumstance.


----------



## Jerminator617

My friend and I were trying to root his D3 on his laptop, and we had installed all of the required drivers, had the phone in usb charge only, and ran the program after extracting every file from the zip folder. The program kept saying it was searching for his device, but it never found it. What could be causing this and what could we do to fix it?


----------



## SBK

Jerminator617 said:


> My friend and I were trying to root his D3 on his laptop, and we had installed all of the required drivers, had the phone in usb charge only, and ran the program after extracting every file from the zip folder. The program kept saying it was searching for his device, but it never found it. What could be causing this and what could we do to fix it?


Not sure, but on the DroidX, I had to toggle to PC Mode and then back to Charge Only once the script was trying to run. Starting the process in Charge Only mode would not detect in my case with a DroidX, working from Mac.


----------



## Jerminator617

SBK said:


> Not sure, but on the DroidX, I had to toggle to PC Mode and then back to Charge Only once the script was trying to run. Starting the process in Charge Only mode would not detect in my case with a DroidX, working from Mac.


We tried this as well, but to no avail. Thanks for trying to help though!


----------



## slow88lx

Firewalls/anti virus software? What version of Windows? Have you tried the v7 .bat file I posted a while back?


----------



## Pastorgadget

Since the EXE didn't work under my XP SP3 machine, I have been watching this thread closely. The BAT file did the trick! THANK YOU ALL!!

Now to get rid of that pesky Verizon wifi cop that keeps me from tethering wirelessly. Soon, I am sure, soon...

Glenn
Rooted and de-bloated D3 (Yippee!)


----------



## drjorge

since the one click isnt working for me i tried the other root from http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2011/08/25/rooting-the-droid-3/, ive followed the steps and got to [email protected]_solana:/#, any idea on what i do next? im on mac


----------



## psouza4

drjorge said:


> since the one click isnt working for me i tried the other root from http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2011/08/25/rooting-the-droid-3/, ive followed the steps and got to [email protected]_solana:/#, any idea on what i do next? im on mac


Those are the same instructions that are in the first post in this thread, you know.  Read the scripts or batch files for what to do next.


----------



## drjorge

which scripts and batch file? and from where?


----------



## inhaggerty

Pastorgadget said:


> Since the EXE didn't work under my XP SP3 machine, I have been watching this thread closely. The BAT file did the trick! THANK YOU ALL!!
> 
> Now to get rid of that pesky Verizon wifi cop that keeps me from tethering wirelessly. Soon, I am sure, soon...
> 
> Glenn
> Rooted and de-bloated D3 (Yippee!)


Anyone tried this with a bone stock DX?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## psouza4

drjorge said:


> which scripts and batch file? and from where?


Here: http://www.psouza4.com/droid3/


----------



## drjorge

im confused..., when i click the mac one it lead me back to the this forum


----------



## psouza4

drjorge said:


> im confused..., when i click the mac one it lead me back to the this forum


As it should. I didn't write the MacOS/Linux scripts and don't have access to either OS (though I could download Linux, I suppose). My script was adapted for these operating systems and have a different procedure for applying them. If you're on MacOS or Linux, please see the THIRD post in this thread for instructions. Additionally, if you are using a DROID X device, please see the DROID X section of my guide at that website.


----------



## psouza4

drjorge, the third post in this thread has a download that contains a .sh. Step 3 of 3 is what you need to run manually. I'll give you a hand and copy/paste it for you so you don't need to go looking for it:

$adb remount
$adb push busybox /system/xbin/busybox
$adb push su /system/xbin/su
$adb install Superuser.apk 
$adb shell chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
$adb shell chmod 755 /system/xbin/busybox
$adb shell /system/xbin/busybox --install -s /system/xbin/
$adb shell ln -s /system/xbin/su /system/bin/su
$adb shell chown system.system /data

This will only work immediately following steps 1 and 2, since another reboot will kill the temporary root given to adb.exe. You can tell if you need to start over if 'adb remount' refuses to give you permission.


----------



## docwayno

Is there a one click for Nexus One yet? I have broken power button and lost root on OTA update to 2.3.4. Now have to pull battery to restart phone. Would love to get the Quickboot workng again. Don't need custom ROM's just would like to be able to use Root Required appts. - Thanks.


----------



## psouza4

docwayno said:


> Is there a one click for Nexus One yet? I have broken power button and lost root on OTA update to 2.3.4. Now have to pull battery to restart phone. Would love to get the Quickboot workng again. Don't need custom ROM's just would like to be able to use Root Required appts. - Thanks.


You're posting in the Droid 3 forum and while this one-click root method works for a variety of Motorola-branded devices that aren't specifically Droid 3, it will not work with your Nexus One. Try another forum.


----------



## norvegicus

DakotaGeek said:


> I can confirm that 7d works running on OS X to root my Droid X with 4.5.602. The only catch I had is that /system/bin/su already existed from rooting .596. I had to step through part 3 of the exploit one command at a time to find the cause of the error, then did a "rm /system/bin/su" and ran the sym-link command again and it worked. I had to reboot one more time before Titanium would acknowledge Root access.
> 
> Here is a screen shot from ShootMe showing the version numbers.
> View attachment 2165
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who made this work!


For Mac users having trouble getting the script to run, do this:

- launch Terminal
- in the Terminal window, change the directory to the folder where you unzipped the script, for me the command was chdir /Users/smr/Desktop/droid_easy_root_v7d/
- drag the script file to the Terminal window and it will run

newb question:

I can't figure out how to get to the prompt I need to use the "rm /system/bin/su" command.

After running the script I get the "regular" terminal prompt (for me it looks like smr%, smr being my username ) and typing rm /system/bin/su returns the error: "rm: /system/bin/su: No such file or directory". Typing any adb commands returns the error: "adb: command not found"

I guess basically I need to know how to invoke adb? Can anyone step me through this part?


----------



## Rocko

Works good.


----------



## shane1

when i click on root it starts to run then says error ,asks to report then closes any help would be appreciated im gettin frustrated


----------



## slow88lx

shane1 said:


> when i click on root it starts to run then says error ,asks to report then closes any help would be appreciated im gettin frustrated


Any details would be appreciated...


----------



## norvegicus

norvegicus said:


> newb question:
> 
> I can't figure out how to get to the prompt I need to use the "rm /system/bin/su" command.
> 
> After running the script I get the "regular" terminal prompt (for me it looks like smr%, smr being my username ) and typing rm /system/bin/su returns the error: "rm: /system/bin/su: No such file or directory". Typing any adb commands returns the error: "adb: command not found"
> 
> I guess basically I need to know how to invoke adb? Can anyone step me through this part?


Answering part of my own question, I found some directions for installing and running adb here: http://esausilva.com/2010/10/02/how-to-set-up-adb-android-debug-bridge-in-mac-osx/

I was able to start up the adb shell using those directions and performed the rm /system/bin/su command and then reran the script.

I got this error message:

* Running exploit [part 3 of 3]...
remount failed: Unknown error: 0
2355 KB/s (1867568 bytes in 0.774s)
2073 KB/s (26264 bytes in 0.012s)
2558 KB/s (196521 bytes in 0.074s)
/sbin/sh: pm: not found
ln: /system/bin/su: No such file or directory
*
* ALL DONE! YOUR PHONE SHOULD BE ROOTED!

But Titanium Backup reports it has root access and my WiFi tethering works!

So I guess it worked! Thanks for giving us this tool!


----------



## shane1

im runnin windows 32 bit,when i hook up my phone it reads as usb mass storage device drives d and e. Ive uninstalled the driver and redownloaded and installed and the same with the one click program. I used extraction wizard to unzip all files,and i have usb debugging checked


----------



## Woodstorm

slow88lx said:


> Any details would be appreciated...


I am having the same issue with the program. Double click on the program after unzipping and windows shuts it down and wants to send an error report.Redownloaded twice same issue...


----------



## slow88lx

shane1 said:


> im runnin windows 32 bit,when i hook up my phone it reads as usb mass storage device drives d and e. Ive uninstalled the driver and redownloaded and installed and the same with the one click program. I used extraction wizard to unzip all files,and i have usb debugging checked


You need to put your phone in Charge Only Mode.



Woodstorm said:


> I am having the same issue with the program. Double click on the program after unzipping and windows shuts it down and wants to send an error report.Redownloaded twice same issue...


What version of windows? Can you try v7 using the .bat file?


----------



## shane1

i have it in charge mode and where is v7 i havent seen it


----------



## slow88lx

shane1 said:


> i have it in charge mode and where is v7 i havent seen it


As with any of these semi-dangerous mods, you MUST read the whole thread before taking the plunge. At this point we've answered every possible question. At the top of any page in this thread there is "search thread" button, I bet if you use it you could find it.

I am going to add the file in my OP's for Windows XP users who can't get the EXE version working.

Here is what you need: http://www.mediafire.com/?lbtt7tluhduj9em


----------



## shane1

i tried the search thread but nothing came up then found it in post 15 thnx for the help:androidwink:


----------



## flamerbeastie

Searched through this whole forum......

Any way to "1-click un-root"? Or would I just need to SBF?

Also,

When ROM'ing, what bootstrapper should I use (DX or D2)?

1 last question......running stock .602, can i use any ROM for GB or do I need to do something other than root first?

TY


----------



## psouza4

slow88lx said:


> As with any of these semi-dangerous mods, you MUST read the whole thread before taking the plunge. At this point we've answered every possible question. At the top of any page in this thread there is "search thread" button, I bet if you use it you could find it.
> 
> I am going to add the file in my OP's for Windows XP users who can't get the EXE version working.
> 
> Here is what you need: http://www.mediafire.com/?lbtt7tluhduj9em


All details are compiled at www.psouza4.com/droid3 as well (yes, even Droid X)


----------



## razorloves

flamerbeastie said:


> Searched through this whole forum......
> 
> Any way to "1-click un-root"? Or would I just need to SBF?
> 
> Also,
> 
> When ROM'ing, what bootstrapper should I use (DX or D2)?
> 
> 1 last question......running stock .602, can i use any ROM for GB or do I need to do something other than root first?
> 
> TY


hi flamerbeastie...welcome to RootzWiki.
1. A 1 click unroot is being worked on. until it's available, you would have to do an sbf on your droid X to undo it.
2. Use Droid 2 bootstrapper
3. Each rom posted in these forums comes with instructions. just be sure to follow them and you'll be good to go.

if you have anymore questions, head over to the droid x section http://rootzwiki.com/forumdisplay.php?17-Droid-X


----------



## flamerbeastie

Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## mdz

I believe there is a typo on line 100 of the linux easy root script. Here is the relevant section of code:

$adb shell mv /data/local.prop /data/local.prop.bak
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_usb=0" > /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_ih=0" *>* /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_core=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_panic=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_core=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_efem=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_bp_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_ap_mot_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_gki_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'

This section is backing up the /data/local.prop file, and then echo'ing a bunch of lines into it. However, the second echo line is not appending, but overwriting.. so the first line (for atvc_allow_netmon_usb) is lost.

I suspect that the script still works to root since nobody seems to have caught it by now.. but I thought I'd report it for correctness and completeness


----------



## mdz

p.s. I just rooted my Droid3.. thanks to all the devs that made this possible!


----------



## LaZeR

2. Download and unzip 'MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4' - LINK *MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4*

That link is not working for me. Anyone?

*Disregard, Link now working for me.*


----------



## jmcotto01

I'm trying to root my Droid 3,but I'm having trouble downloading the Motorola driver 32 bit. Is there a reason why I can't download it?


----------



## americanz

well this worked great on my d2 with the ota soak of gb. only question i have now is can it be undone


----------



## slow88lx

jmcotto01 said:


> I'm trying to root my Droid 3,but I'm having trouble downloading the Motorola driver 32 bit. Is there a reason why I can't download it?


It works for me. try this--> http://www.4shared.com/file/HTTotyU5/Motorola_End_User_Driver_Insta.html


----------



## jmcotto01

Okay. Thanks.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## MetalWych

Just got my new DX2 (an exchange for a DX that had hardware issues, and they were out of replacements). Within 30 minutes of getting my phone, using this awesome tool (for lack of better term), I am already rooted (I know, it took me 30 minutes...damn I am slow!). Thanks to everyone who put in all the hard work to make my life easier and better!


----------



## havensed

I have a droid X, i used 1kidz iso for sbf ing back to 4.5.596, did the ota to .602. all this went without a 
hitch. Then I used droid 3 one click root version 7. when it finished i rebooted and walla....root. this rocks i will be dropping a gratuity as soon as friday gets here.


----------



## mikel61101

Welp with my second Droid since the first went into the lake I was able to root my new droid 3 just as easy as the first one... Downloaded Titanium Backup Pro Now how do I know what I can get away with freezing??? Browsed around and didnt see any answers...
Thanks JJ


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

just used the linux script on my dx. Kept kicking into bootloader mode in between reboots. i just unplugged the usb cable in between each reboot, and plugged it back in after the red "m". worked like a charm! Excellent work!


----------



## psouza4

mikel61101 said:


> Welp with my second Droid since the first went into the lake I was able to root my new droid 3 just as easy as the first one... Downloaded Titanium Backup Pro Now how do I know what I can get away with freezing??? Browsed around and didnt see any answers...
> Thanks JJ


Didn't browse hard enough: www.psouza4.com/droid3


----------



## mdz

Hey Pete -- I found the bug that's causing the "bad number" lines to show up in people's use of your bloat removal script. I registered an account on this forum to post a bug in the root script yesterday (page 28 of this thread), and I really don't feel like registering another account on the xda-developer forums to post about this new bug.. so i'll just drop it in here:

case $opt_textmessaging in
n|N)textmessaging_flag=0;;
*)*textmessaging*=1;;
esac

line 93 of the script: you create the variable textmessaging_flag if they choose no, but if they choose yes, the variable is named textmessaging.


----------



## FlyByNight

KevlarGibs said:


> I didn't create the file, but they should be able to update it easily.
> in the meantime, open the folder you extracted these files to.
> (i'm assuming you are in windows 7 here)
> hold Shift+right click a blank spot, select "open a command prompt here"
> type: adb shell
> when you hit enter, the next line should end with a #
> if it's $, run the oneclick again, then start this over
> 
> once you have the # prompt, type
> mount -oremount,rw /dev/block/system /system
> rm /system/bin/su
> rm /system/xbin/su
> hitting enter after each line.
> don't worry if it says it can't find the file... the point here is to get rid of it anyway
> 
> then run the oneclick again. worked for me


These instructions are what worked for me. After I completed them, and ran motorolaoneclickroot.exe, I was successful.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## teknikalcrysis

KevlarGibs said:


> I didn't create the file, but they should be able to update it easily.
> in the meantime, open the folder you extracted these files to.
> (i'm assuming you are in windows 7 here)
> hold Shift+right click a blank spot, select "open a command prompt here"
> type: adb shell
> when you hit enter, the next line should end with a #
> if it's $, run the oneclick again, then start this over
> 
> once you have the # prompt, type
> mount -oremount,rw /dev/block/system /system
> rm /system/bin/su
> rm /system/xbin/su
> hitting enter after each line.
> don't worry if it says it can't find the file... the point here is to get rid of it anyway
> 
> then run the oneclick again. worked for me


A friend of mine had a PREVIOUSLY rooted phone, took the OTA, and as you know...LOST ROOT
Tonight we tried this script 4 times and couldnt get it to work...

So the we read a little further and found the rm /system adb commands above and ran them, and then tried the script again, and still no success...

So I went back to adb shell and ran the following:


Code:


rm /system/bin/su<br />
rm /system/xbin/su

DID NOT RUN 


Code:


mount -oremount,rw /dev/block/system /system

 as the 5th time a ran the script the /system was already mounted to r/w (confirmed using root explorer, but I could not remount to r/o, was stuck at r/w)

then I ran the script once more, and then after the final reboot I went back to adb shell and ran the following:


Code:


chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su<br />
chmod 755 /system/xbin/busybox<br />
chown system.system /data

to confirm the correct chmod & chown.. ran a wireless tether app, and BAM! ROOT ACCESS REQUEST!


----------



## Redflea

I'm stuck at step 2 - phone rebooted after step 1 and has been sitting on Step 2 for about 10 mnutes...any known issues/suggestions?

Just kill the root process on the PC, reboot the phone, and retry?

Thanks...


----------



## havensed

Did you unplug the usb between steps?

Apex 2.0 RC3, at my speed, blurless is amazing, very blacked out with super bwc and no clock.


----------



## Redflea

havensed said:


> Did you unplug the usb between steps?
> 
> Apex 2.0 RC3, at my speed, blurless is amazing, very blacked out with super bwc and no clock.


Thanks for your reply...Nope...didn't touch USB, left it connected.

I closed the root window, restarted phone, restarted root, and all is well now.


----------



## stroodle2

Will this work on the photon?


----------



## slow88lx

stroodle2 said:


> Will this work on the photon?


I haven't seen anyone try yet. The Photon does have other root methods.


----------



## vanvalks

FlyByNight said:


> These instructions are what worked for me. After I completed them, and ran motorolaoneclickroot.exe, I was successful.
> 
> Thanks for the post.


This worked for me too on my DX with original root, then upgraded via OTA and lost root. Got my root back! Thanks OP!


----------



## teknikalcrysis

Redflea said:


> I'm stuck at step 2 - phone rebooted after step 1 and has been sitting on Step 2 for about 10 mnutes...any known issues/suggestions?
> 
> Just kill the root process on the PC, reboot the phone, and retry?
> 
> Thanks...


try rebooting the phone and pc... then re run the script... if the phone reboots twice.... after the second reboot, unlock the phone and open cmd prompt... cd to where you have adb and run

adb shell

after typing that do you get a # or $

if you have a #

go back to adb shell and run
rm /system/bin/su
rm /system/xbin/su

after that run the script again ,UNLOCK AFTER EACH REBOOT!
and then if step 3 completes and the script says you SHOULD BE ROOTED
then run from adb shell

chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
chmod 755 /system/xbin/busybox
chown system.system /data

that should work for ya


----------



## hsuede

Does anyone know which cwr to install after using the 1 click root for. 602? Motorola DROID x or 2nd init?


----------



## ylomnstr

Is there a simple unroot process after doing this on the X2?


----------



## psouza4

You can use version 1.03 of my Droid 3 root tools at www.psouza4.com/Droid3. You have to select 'no' to the option to restore your stock /system/app since that's only supported for DROID 3, but it will (a) unfreeze apps and (b) remove busybox/su/Superuser.apk (un-root) in one shot.


----------



## r3volutionrylyfe

I'm still stuck at Step 2. Rebooted comp. Rebooted Phone. USB is definitely plugged in. What can I do? DX


----------



## chucko

Thanks guys! Worked like a charm on my X2!


----------



## QsivAU

(DX, previously rooted, running on Mac os x 10.6) I'm currently stalled because I'm confused on how to remove superuser from the droid x. I get that these commands:

mount -oremount,rw /dev/block/system /system
rm /system/bin/su
and rm /system/xbin/su

have to be run, but where and when and maybe how? (not like in terminal or not, but do I have to be in a certain directory?)


----------



## teknikalcrysis

QsivAU said:


> (DX, previously rooted, running on Mac os x 10.6) I'm currently stalled because I'm confused on how to remove superuser from the droid x. I get that these commands:
> 
> mount -oremount,rw /dev/block/system /system
> rm /system/bin/su
> and rm /system/xbin/su
> 
> have to be run, but where and when and maybe how? (not like in terminal or not, but do I have to be in a certain directory?)


if your on windows, you need to have the AndroidSDK with ADB installed anywhere on C:\ drive ...then Click START and RUN, type CMD, press enter...you are now @ a command prompt...you need to CD (or change directory) to the path where you have ADB ...for example type


Code:


cd c:\adb

 and press ENTER

you should now see 


Code:


c:\adb>

now type


Code:


adb shell

and then you should see a #

if you see that type


Code:


<br />
mount -oremount,rw /dev/block/system /system<br />
rm /system/bin/su<br />
and rm /system/xbin/su

when i ran those lines i didnt need or use the 


Code:


mount -oremount,rw /dev/block/system /system

because the script mounted the system for me and that step was not needed


----------



## KruseLudsMobile

I have a droid x rooted directly from stock .603. Is there a safe well known way to get to or enable clockworkmod?


----------



## slow88lx

hsuede said:


> Does anyone know which cwr to install after using the 1 click root for. 602? Motorola DROID x or 2nd init?


Use Droid X if you are on an official Moto ROM. But really just follow the instructions of whichever ROM you are trying to flash.



r3volutionrylyfe said:


> I'm still stuck at Step 2. Rebooted comp. Rebooted Phone. USB is definitely plugged in. What can I do? DX


The answer is ALL over this thread. There is even a special note for DX users using this root method in my OP's



KruseLudsMobile said:


> I have a droid x rooted directly from stock .603. Is there a safe well known way to get to or enable clockworkmod?


Get the ROM Manager app from the market. The free version is fine. Also look through one of the DX forums....


----------



## PappaFloyd

@psouza4 Thanks for your efforts and hard work and that of everyone else! I ran the updated version and it ran right through no issues at all! Have a DX previously rooted and was having issues with the first few apps not getting full root, but this one is the bomb, even has the unroot option!

I did reboot the phone a while after rooting and it seemed to take a lot longer to boot up, didn't even get the red Moto symbol. Was a little odd, anyone else notice that?


----------



## psouza4

PappaFloyd said:


> @psouza4 Thanks for your efforts and hard work and that of everyone else! I ran the updated version and it ran right through no issues at all! Have a DX previously rooted and was having issues with the first few apps not getting full root, but this one is the bomb, even has the unroot option!
> 
> I did reboot the phone a while after rooting and it seemed to take a lot longer to boot up, didn't even get the red Moto symbol. Was a little odd, anyone else notice that?


I don't know about the start-up animations and logos, but the first time you reboot could be slower to rebuild dalvik-cache.


----------



## psouza4

QsivAU said:


> (DX, previously rooted, running on Mac os x 10.6) I'm currently stalled because I'm confused on how to remove superuser from the droid x. I get that these commands:
> 
> mount -oremount,rw /dev/block/system /system
> rm /system/bin/su
> and rm /system/xbin/su
> 
> have to be run, but where and when and maybe how? (not like in terminal or not, but do I have to be in a certain directory?)


You will need adb installed from the Google Android framework.

Here's a detailed guide:
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-x-faq/74089-how-setting-up-adb-mac-osx-your-droid-x.html


----------



## Morrissey

Can anyone help me with this??

* Running exploit [part 3 of 3]...
remount failed: Operation not permitted
failed to copy 'busybox' to '/system/xbin/busybox': Read-only file system
failed to copy 'su' to '/system/xbin/su': Read-only file system
failed to copy 'Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/Superuser.apk': Read-only file sy
stem
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/su: Read-only file system
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: Read-only file system
Unable to chmod /data: Operation not permitted
*
* ALL DONE! YOUR PHONE SHOULD BE ROOTED!

I cant seem to get this to work..Sorry if it has already been posted

XP Pro SP3


----------



## psouza4

Morrissey said:


> Can anyone help me with this??
> 
> * Running exploit [part 3 of 3]...
> remount failed: Operation not permitted
> failed to copy 'busybox' to '/system/xbin/busybox': Read-only file system
> failed to copy 'su' to '/system/xbin/su': Read-only file system
> failed to copy 'Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/Superuser.apk': Read-only file sy
> stem
> Unable to chmod /system/xbin/su: Read-only file system
> Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: Read-only file system
> Unable to chmod /data: Operation not permitted
> *
> * ALL DONE! YOUR PHONE SHOULD BE ROOTED!
> 
> I cant seem to get this to work..Sorry if it has already been posted
> 
> XP Pro SP3


What phone is this on? Have you tried the Vista/7 version first, it's much better and works for most XP users -- www.psouza4.com/Droid3


----------



## Morrissey

psouza4 said:


> What phone is this on? Have you tried the Vista/7 version first, it's much better and works for most XP users -- www.psouza4.com/Droid3


Yeah, I tried it, below is the error....its a D2G

ERROR: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method

Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version
of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit
was fixed.


----------



## neilrl79

I can confirm this one click root method worked on my wifes DROID2 after the official GingerBread OTA.


----------



## psouza4

Morrissey said:


> Yeah, I tried it, below is the error....its a D2G
> 
> ERROR: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method
> 
> Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version
> of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit
> was fixed.


Click on Application -> View ADB Log. Copy/paste it to me so I can see what's going on...


----------



## Morrissey

psouza4 said:


> Click on Application -> View ADB Log. Copy/paste it to me so I can see what's going on...


> if [ -e /data/local/12m.bak ];
> then
> rm /data/local/12m.bak
> fi
if [ -e /data/local/12m.bak ];
$ if [ -e /data/local/12m.bak ];
> then
> rm /data/local/12m.bak
> fi
$ exit
(success)

> mv /data/local/12m /data/local/12m.bak
(success)

> ln -s /data /data/local/12m
(success)

> if [ -e /data/local/12m ];
> then
> rm /data/local/12m
> fi
$ if [ -e /data/local/12m ];
> then
> rm /data/local/12m
> fi
$ exit
(success)

> mv /data/local/12m.bak /data/local/12m
(success)

> if [ -e /data/local.prop.bak ];
> then
> rm /data/local.prop.bak
> fi
$ if [ -e /data/local.prop.bak ];
> then
> rm /data/local.prop.bak
> fi
$ exit
(success)

> mv /data/local.prop /data/local.prop.bak
> echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_usb=0" > /data/local.prop
> echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_ih=0" >> /data/local.prop
> echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_core=0" >> /data/local.prop
> echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_panic=0" >> /data/local.prop
> echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1" >> /data/local.prop
> echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_core=0" >> /data/local.prop
> echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_efem=0" >> /data/local.prop
> echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_bp_log=0" >> /data/local.prop
> echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_ap_mot_log=0" >> /data/local.prop
> echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_gki_log=0" >> /data/local.prop
$ mv /data/local.prop /data/local.prop.bak
$ echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_usb=0" > /data/local.prop
$ echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_ih=0" >> /data/local.prop
$ echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_core=0" >> /data/local.prop
$ echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_panic=0" >> /data/local.prop
$ echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1" >> /data/local.prop
$ echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_core=0" >> /data/local.prop
$ echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_efem=0" >> /data/local.prop
$ echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_bp_log=0" >> /data/local.prop
$ echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_ap_mot_log=0" >> /data/local.prop
$ echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_gki_log=0" >> /data/local.prop
$ exit
(success)

> su
> mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/mtdblock3 /system
> exit
$ su
Permission denied
$ mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/mtdblock3 /system
mount: Operation not permitted
$ exit
(success)


----------



## psouza4

Interesting.

I want you to run ADB REMOUNT. Then click the tool again. That should fix it, but for some reason it's not recognizing that you are successfully gaining adb temp root.


----------



## Morrissey

psouza4 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I want you to run ADB REMOUNT. Then click the tool again. That should fix it, but for some reason it's not recognizing that you are successfully gaining adb temp root.


I'm getting "permission denied" when I run ADB Remount


----------



## psouza4

Morrissey said:


> I'm getting "permission denied" when I run ADB Remount


You didn't reboot since then did you? Click the third button again to gain temp root ADB. Then try your ADB REMOUNT again... if you reboot, you lose temporary root adb (that's why it's temporary) :/


----------



## Morrissey

psouza4 said:


> You didn't reboot since then did you? Click the third button again to gain temp root ADB. Then try your ADB REMOUNT again... if you reboot, you lose temporary root adb (that's why it's temporary) :/


Got this error when I did the temp root..

ERROR: there was a problem with this procedure.

Reboot the phone (perhaps pull the battery) and try again.

And I have tried the suggestions in the error....


----------



## Subpar

The one-click unroot wont recognize my phone at all on either windows vista or windows 7. Does that mean I bricked it? Everytime it turns on it goes back to my backed-up state and won't save anything when it turns off or crashes. There's no super user or anything on my phone if I send it in to Motorola will they know I tried to root it? As far as I know there isn't any evidence that I have tried to root it.

I don't want to send it in and void the warranty when I could break the phone and pay the insurance deductible to get a new one.

I mean it's not completely bricked it's still semi-usable but it crashes a ton now and I can't save anything to the HDD...


----------



## slow88lx

Subpar said:


> The one-click unroot wont recognize my phone at all on either windows vista or windows 7. Does that mean I bricked it? Everytime it turns on it goes back to my backed-up state and won't save anything when it turns off or crashes. There's no super user or anything on my phone if I send it in to Motorola will they know I tried to root it? As far as I know there isn't any evidence that I have tried to root it.
> 
> I don't want to send it in and void the warranty when I could break the phone and pay the insurance deductible to get a new one.
> 
> I mean it's not completely bricked it's still semi-usable but it crashes a ton now and I can't save anything to the HDD...


More details? What phone? What do you mean your "backed-up state"? Have you tried reinstalling the drivers(after rebooting computer on both sides of the install)? If you have a D3 are you maybe in safe-mode? Was the phone having trouble before attempting root? Has it been previously rooted?


----------



## wtsamatta

I have a dx that was previously rooted in froyo using z4root and bootstrap, but I sbf'd it back to stock froyo and have been running stock gb since the ota came out,including the newest update. Is it safe to root running oneclick or should I use the command prompt method?


----------



## QsivAU

teknikalcrysis said:


> try rebooting the phone and pc... then re run the script... if the phone reboots twice.... after the second reboot, unlock the phone and open cmd prompt... cd to where you have adb and run
> 
> adb shell
> 
> after typing that do you get a # or $
> 
> if you have a #
> 
> go back to adb shell and run
> rm /system/bin/su
> rm /system/xbin/su
> 
> after that run the script again ,UNLOCK AFTER EACH REBOOT!
> and then if step 3 completes and the script says you SHOULD BE ROOTED
> then run from adb shell
> 
> chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
> chmod 755 /system/xbin/busybox
> chown system.system /data
> 
> that should work for ya


So would this work on Mac OS X or do the commands differ? And after the 2nd reboot during the first run, how would you be able to enter the "rm /system/bin/su" etc b/c as I recall the script is still running, do you just kill the script then enter the commands? And "chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su" etc well, as asked previously in post.


----------



## Subpar

slow88lx said:


> More details? What phone? What do you mean your "backed-up state"? Have you tried reinstalling the drivers(after rebooting computer on both sides of the install)? If you have a D3 are you maybe in safe-mode? Was the phone having trouble before attempting root? Has it been previously rooted?


Droid 3. It goes back to the same backup each time the phone turns on regardless of what I do. I can't do a factory reset, it doesn't work. I've tried both ways of doing the reset and I've even tried doing a reset through adb and it still goes back to the same back-up. How can I tell if my droid 3 is in safe-mode? I wasn't having these problems before root. The phone was not previously rooted. I've tried reinstalling the drivers many times and rebooting on several occasions.

I think I'm just going to throw it off a mountain today when I go hiking.


----------



## ragingd

Im having the same problem as Morrissey with adb. Can anyone help with this problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## slow88lx

wtsamatta said:


> I have a dx that was previously rooted in froyo using z4root and bootstrap, but I sbf'd it back to stock froyo and have been running stock gb since the ota came out,including the newest update. Is it safe to root running oneclick or should I use the command prompt method?


Since you have SBF'd, your phone is as good as stock. You can safely use the One-Click. There is a new version that psouza4 wrote a few days ago. It's in the second post above the bold blue text.



Subpar said:


> Droid 3. It goes back to the same backup each time the phone turns on regardless of what I do. I can't do a factory reset, it doesn't work. I've tried both ways of doing the reset and I've even tried doing a reset through adb and it still goes back to the same back-up. How can I tell if my droid 3 is in safe-mode? I wasn't having these problems before root. The phone was not previously rooted. I've tried reinstalling the drivers many times and rebooting on several occasions.
> 
> I think I'm just going to throw it off a mountain today when I go hiking.


 There is a new version that psouza4 wrote a few days ago. It's in the second post above the bold blue text. 
This is the version you will want to run. I would recommend running it in this order. "Run Temp ADB Root", then "Unroot My Phone" and finally "Restore My /system/app". Your phone should then be back to stock. If it's still having problems then it has nothing to do with root.

Also lets clarify what you mean by "goes back to same backup". Do you mean after each reboot of the root process or after you reboot the phone manually? Are you saying you'll install an app and then reboot the phone only to find it gone? 
You would have had to get into safe mode on purpose, so you'd know if you were in that mode.


----------



## ghleyo

slow88lx said:


> Since you have SBF'd, your phone is as good as stock. You can safely use the One-Click. There is a new version that psouza4 wrote a few days ago. It's in the second post above the bold blue text.
> 
> There is a new version that psouza4 wrote a few days ago. It's in the second post above the bold blue text.
> This is the version you will want to run. I would recommend running it in this order. "Run Temp ADB Root", then "Unroot My Phone" and finally "Restore My /system/app". Your phone should then be back to stock. If it's still having problems then it has nothing to do with root.


Just joined, hope to contribute back. Ran through your method after first root didn't take. Got superuser now. Very excited about this.


----------



## roomy

Installed driver on Win7 x32, plugged phone in, ran the D3 one click, waited for the reboots, IT WORKED PERFECTLY on a OTA GB .602

THANK YOU to all the people that make this stuff work.


----------



## Morrissey

ragingd said:


> Im having the same problem as Morrissey with adb. Can anyone help with this problem? Thanks in advance.


I finally got it, I used PetesMotorolaRootTools_v1.03, first I ran "unroot my phone" (i answered yes on the next screen, then no to restoring the system app dialog box), then I ran "root my phone" and it is now rooted. I think my problems were because my phone was previously rooted.


----------



## dsr13

So I followed the instructions, enabled USB debugging, connected in charging mode, fully extracted the .zip and ran the "run to rood your D3 sh" file. and this is what I get:
#!/bin/bash
#
# Modified from origial script by Framework, psouza4_, method by bliss
#
# http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2011/08/25/rooting-the-droid-3/
#
# Some things from Continuum one-click script by bubby323 (OSX support mainly)
#
# v7a - updated from psouza's v7, added check for already rooted, added check in case root fails
# v7b - attempt to better set up adb on OSX, removed Windows files from package, call for pc only mode
# v7c - rework platform detection/adb setup, handle case where system adb is installed
# This is what I get for copying bubby323's script. Sigh.
# v7d - document charge mode for mac, remove initial kill-server

if [ ! -f busybox -o ! -f su -o ! -f Superuser.apk ]
then
cat <<_EOF
! Error
!
! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script
! from the directory where the zip was extracted.
_EOF
exit 1
fi

platform=`uname`
if [ $(uname -p) = 'powerpc' ]; then
echo "Sorry, this won't work on PowerPC machines."
exit 1
fi
which adb > /dev/null 2>&1
if [ $? -eq 1 ]; then
if [ "$platform" = 'Darwin' ]; then
adb="./adb.osx"
else
adb="./adb.linux"
fi
chmod +x $adb
else 
adb="adb"
fi
$adb kill-server > /dev/null 2>&1
root=$($adb shell su -c id | grep uid=0)
if [ ! -z "$root" ]; then
cat <<_EOF
* 
* Hey wierdo, your phone is already rooted.
*
_EOF
exit 1;
fi
cat <<_EOF
***************************************************************************
* *
* DROID 3 Easy Root script v7d *
* *
***************************************************************************
*
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
*
* (a) install the correct driver... er, nevermind, we don't need no stinkin' drivers
* (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)
* (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'PC Mode' (on Linux)
* or 'Charge Only' mode (on Mac)
* (but if it hangs waiting for the phone to connect, set it the other way)
*
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
*
_EOF
read -n1 -s -p "* Press enter to continue..."
cat <<_EOF

*
* Waiting for your phone to be connected...
*
_EOF
$adb wait-for-device
$adb wait-for-device
echo "* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]..."
$adb shell "if [ -e /data/local/12m.bak ]; then rm /data/local/12m.bak; fi"
$adb shell mv /data/local/12m /data/local/12m.bak
$adb shell ln -s /data /data/local/12m
$adb reboot

cat <<_EOF
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
_EOF

$adb kill-server
$adb wait-for-device
$adb wait-for-device
echo "* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]..."
$adb shell rm /data/local/12m
$adb shell mv /data/local/12m.bak /data/local/12m
$adb shell "if [ -e /data/local.prop.bak ]; then rm /data/local.prop.bak; fi"
$adb shell mv /data/local.prop /data/local.prop.bak
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_usb=0" > /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_ih=0" > /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_core=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_panic=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_core=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_efem=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_bp_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_ap_mot_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_gki_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb reboot

cat <<_EOF
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
_EOF

$adb kill-server
$adb wait-for-device
$adb wait-for-device
root=$($adb shell id | grep uid=0)
if [ -z "$root" ]; then
cat <<_EOF
! ERROR: root was not obtained.
!
! You might want to try rebooting your phone and trying again.
_EOF
exit 1;
fi
echo "* Running exploit [part 3 of 3]..."

$adb remount
$adb push busybox /system/xbin/busybox
$adb push su /system/xbin/su
$adb install Superuser.apk 
$adb shell chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
$adb shell chmod 755 /system/xbin/busybox
$adb shell /system/xbin/busybox --install -s /system/xbin/
$adb shell ln -s /system/xbin/su /system/bin/su
$adb shell chown system.system /data

cat << _EOF
*
* ALL DONE! YOUR PHONE SHOULD BE ROOTED!
*
******************************************************************************

_EOF

Here's the problem:

Nothing ran...no reboots, nothing. it was like opening a text file, not a script. Any idea why this isn't working? Am I doing something wrong? Please help!


----------



## snakekillar

I finally got it, I used PetesMotorolaRootTools_v1.03, first I ran "unroot my phone" then I ran "root my phone" and it is now rooted. I think my problems were because my phone was previously rooted. I would like to say Thanks to all that made this,
Snakekillar


----------



## dsr13

Nm I was dumb and didn't run the script using terminal...I feel stupid but at least im su stupid now...


----------



## ragingd

Morrissey said:


> I finally got it, I used PetesMotorolaRootTools_v1.03, first I ran "unroot my phone" (i answered no on the next screen), then I ran "root my phone" and it is now rooted. I think my problems were because my phone was previously rooted.


Thanks for the help. I did exactly what you said but it didn't work. I clicked on unroot and said no when the pop window showed, and then I selected root but I still get the adb error. Should I let it unroot my phone then select root. Thanks


----------



## Morrissey

Morrissey said:


> I finally got it, I used PetesMotorolaRootTools_v1.03, first I ran "unroot my phone" (i answered no on the next screen), then I ran "root my phone" and it is now rooted. I think my problems were because my phone was previously rooted.


 Sorry, my bad.....try this, click "unroot my phone" then answer yes, then in the next dialog box click no. Thats what I did, then I clicked root my phone once the unroot was finished.


----------



## chefb

hello guys im new here this is my first post ... im a little stuck but how do you un zip this file.... and also im runing windows 7. TIA.


----------



## Morrissey

"chefb said:


> hello guys im new here this is my first post ... im a little stuck but how do you un zip this file.... and also im runing windows 7. TIA.


DL the .zip to your computer and unzip with winzip or winrar or something similar....


----------



## chefb

It gives me an option for extract file?....could I use that?


----------



## Morrissey

chefb said:


> It gives me an option for extract file?....could I use that?


Yes, sorry I should have been more specific


----------



## ljam

> Originally Posted by Morrissey
> I finally got it, I used PetesMotorolaRootTools_v1.03, first I ran "unroot my phone" (i answered no on the next screen), then I ran "root my phone" and it is now rooted. I think my problems were because my phone was previously rooted.
> Thanks for the help. I did exactly what you said but it didn't work. I clicked on unroot and said no when the pop window showed, and then I selected root but I still get the adb error. Should I let it unroot my phone then select root. Thanks


First, thank you for the time and effort used to create these solutions!
This is my first post, and I did read through all the posts 
I have a Droid 2, previously rooted with Z4; updated yesterday to Android 2.3.3. I used PetesMotorolaRootTools_v1.03 "successfully", but never got root (double checked this with "root check" app (joeykrim). I never get the # prompt when I run adb shell (always the $). I tried the unroot menu option from the one-click exe file (yes answer, then no answer). Then I tried to re-root. No root. Tried Temp ADB root with error:

Temp ADB root gives an error message

_"ERROR: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method

Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version
of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit
was fixed."_

Any suggestions? What is the "exploit" that allows this root? What version of Gingerbread fixes the exploit?

Thanks

... ps I just noticed that PetesMotorolaRootTools_v1.03 is titled Android 2.3.4, and I'm on 2.3.3... ???


----------



## slow88lx

ljam said:


> Any suggestions? What is the "exploit" that allows this root? What version of Gingerbread fixes the exploit?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ... ps I just noticed that PetesMotorolaRootTools_v1.03 is titled Android 2.3.4, and I'm on 2.3.3... ???


While the exploit was made for 2.3.4, I believe the D2 has the most recent OTA. I suppose it's possible they closed the loop, but I highly doubt it.

So no superuser in your app drawer?

For starters I suggest rebooting both devices then start with Unroot and try Root again,


----------



## SplicedX

Just for kicks, I tried the new .602 SBF for the Droid X and this root method. All worked flawlessly! This method was as quick if not a bit faster then z4root. Thanks to all who made this happen!


----------



## onemeanassvette

Sorry guys newbie here and I have a droid 2. It was rooted with Z4 until two days ago I hit the upgrade button. Now I have gingerbread and Z4 does not work. I have ran the root program three times and it always stated I have root when it ended. However I do not have root. I tried the latest version at top thread by psouza4 and it states every time that I have root but I truly do not. Can anyone help with this?


----------



## onemeanassvette

Ok so I posted a bit too soon before reading Ijam's post. I have the exact same problem and have attempted numerous times reboots and battery removals and nothing seems to work. Any ideas? If I just would never have hit that [email protected]#$ing update button. Shoot me now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ljam

> Originally Posted by ljam
> Any suggestions? What is the "exploit" that allows this root? What version of Gingerbread fixes the exploit?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ... ps I just noticed that PetesMotorolaRootTools_v1.03 is titled Android 2.3.4, and I'm on 2.3.3... ???
> While the exploit was made for 2.3.4, I believe the D2 has the most recent OTA. I suppose it's possible they closed the loop, but I highly doubt it.
> 
> So no superuser in your app drawer?
> 
> For starters I suggest rebooting both devices then start with Unroot and try Root again,


Yes, I have superuser. Also, RootCheck app shows that BusyBox was installed correctly.

Superuser does not really do anything except allow user to "deny" superuser to an application, right?


----------



## slow88lx

onemeanassvette said:


> Ok so I posted a bit too soon before reading Ijam's post. I have the exact same problem and have attempted numerous times reboots and battery removals and nothing seems to work. Any ideas? If I just would never have hit that [email protected]#$ing update button. Shoot me now!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you were rooted previously you probably have to unroot first then try to root again.



ljam said:


> Yes, I have superuser. Also, RootCheck app shows that BusyBox was installed correctly.
> 
> Superuser does not really do anything except allow user to "deny" superuser to an application, right?


I fail to understand how you don't have root. Have you installed any other root apps and seen if they get permission?


----------



## ABakersDozen

Hey so I'm pretty new to the whole rooting thing. I've been waiting for my Droid 2 to get GB and now that it finally got it I decided to make the jump and root it. I've downloaded the drivers and oneclick zip and extracted all of the files. I plugged my phone into my comp which is running windows 7, and selected charge only once my droid connected. I opened the MotorolaOneClickRoot.exe file, it started, detected my phone, completed running exploit step 1 of 3 <setting up symlink>... done! then is said "rebooting your phone..." my phone shut off and when it turned back on the only thing on the screen is Bootloader D2.37 Battery OK OK to Program Transfer Mode: USB and its been like this for 15-20min. The other posts ive seen said it should be about 5min to root was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction. Once again I'm new to this so sorry if this was explained in a post i didnt see yet, although I've been through almost all the posts now... thanks


----------



## startreker

Pete's Motorola Root Tools v1.03 worked perfectly to fix my droid 2 that was previously rooted and upgraded to gingerbread. I was able to use it to unroot and reroot successfully. Now I'm having problems finding a way to wireless tether on this new rom. Any suggestions would be great. I have heard Verizon put some new safety measures in the rom to prevent it.


----------



## slow88lx

ABakersDozen said:


> Hey so I'm pretty new to the whole rooting thing. I've been waiting for my Droid 2 to get GB and now that it finally got it I decided to make the jump and root it. I've downloaded the drivers and oneclick zip and extracted all of the files. I plugged my phone into my comp which is running windows 7, and selected charge only once my droid connected. I opened the MotorolaOneClickRoot.exe file, it started, detected my phone, completed running exploit step 1 of 3 <setting up symlink>... done! then is said "rebooting your phone..." my phone shut off and when it turned back on the only thing on the screen is Bootloader D2.37 Battery OK OK to Program Transfer Mode: USB and its been like this for 15-20min. The other posts ive seen said it should be about 5min to root was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction. Once again I'm new to this so sorry if this was explained in a post i didnt see yet, although I've been through almost all the posts now... thanks


Pull the battery, reboot....try again? That's a new one.



startreker said:


> Pete's Motorola Root Tools v1.03 worked perfectly to fix my droid 2 that was previously rooted and upgraded to gingerbread. I was able to use it to unroot and reroot successfully. Now I'm having problems finding a way to wireless tether on this new rom. Any suggestions would be great. I have heard Verizon put some new safety measures in the rom to prevent it.


The only way to tether(uses stock tethering app)-->http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1182940


----------



## ABakersDozen

slow88lx said:


> Pull the battery, reboot....try again? That's a new one.
> 
> The only way to tether(uses stock tethering app)-->http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1182940


yeah i tried that, the only way i could get it out of the bootloader was by taking the battery out, i've even tried uninstalling/reinstalling the moto drivers. I've tried using Pete's Motorola Root Tools v1.03 too see if that made a difference. I also tried using my old computer thats running xp w/ the 32bit moto drivers and still no dice... any advice would be great the only thing im worried about is the dreaded brick...


----------



## slow88lx

So it boots up now? It was never rooted previously?

You could always use the SBF root method as it works flawlessly. I THINK I heard they had a GB w/root. You may have to go around the SBF circle once and losing your data isn't ever fun.

psouza4 is busy hacking his D3 right now, but he might have some insight at some point...


----------



## ABakersDozen

yes it boots up fine, like i didnt even try to root or anything and no this is my first attempt at rooting...its really strange... i appreciate your help


----------



## ABakersDozen

so im a complete n00b when it comes to this stuff like i mentioned before, but i was wondering is it worth trying the one click methods while my phone is in another mode besides charge only? or if i put it in pc mode will bad things happen? just curious i really like the idea of the one click root as i really dont know exactly what im doing..


----------



## polo32751

I'm sending my phone back for a new one and need to unroot so my warranty is not voided. Help!


----------



## slow88lx

ABakersDozen said:


> so im a complete n00b when it comes to this stuff like i mentioned before, but i was wondering is it worth trying the one click methods while my phone is in another mode besides charge only? or if i put it in pc mode will bad things happen? just curious i really like the idea of the one click root as i really dont know exactly what im doing..


You have usb debugging mode on right? Charge only mode should work on Windows. Try the version 7 one-click on your XP machine.



polo32751 said:


> I'm sending my phone back for a new one and need to unroot so my warranty is not voided. Help!


Read post #2. In the future don't post until you have read the OP's.


----------



## polo32751

Thx for the quick response. I read the post(#2) and have tried to unroot using the same steps to root but I am never given any option that says unroot click yes or no. I know this is probably annoying for most but I could just use a little more help and I'll be set. Thx a lot


----------



## psouza4

polo32751 said:


> Thx for the quick response. I read the post(#2) and have tried to unroot using the same steps to root but I am never given any option that says unroot click yes or no. I know this is probably annoying for most but I could just use a little more help and I'll be set. Thx a lot


Use the program at www.psouza4.com for Vista/7.


----------



## ABakersDozen

slow88lx said:


> You have usb debugging mode on right? Charge only mode should work on Windows. Try the version 7 one-click on your XP machine.
> 
> Read post #2. In the future don't post until you have read the OP's.


i just double checked that i have the usb debugging box checked and tried again, still no dice... i was wondering can the one click method be run while the droid2 is in a different mode besides charge only? im on my windows 7 comp at work, i'll try to version 7 one click tonite if i cant get it to work... thanks again for the help!!


----------



## swfldroid

ABakersDozen said:


> Hey so I'm pretty new to the whole rooting thing. I've been waiting for my Droid 2 to get GB and now that it finally got it I decided to make the jump and root it. I've downloaded the drivers and oneclick zip and extracted all of the files. I plugged my phone into my comp which is running windows 7, and selected charge only once my droid connected. I opened the MotorolaOneClickRoot.exe file, it started, detected my phone, completed running exploit step 1 of 3 <setting up symlink>... done! then is said "rebooting your phone..." my phone shut off and when it turned back on the only thing on the screen is Bootloader D2.37 Battery OK OK to Program Transfer Mode: USB and its been like this for 15-20min. The other posts ive seen said it should be about 5min to root was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction. Once again I'm new to this so sorry if this was explained in a post i didnt see yet, although I've been through almost all the posts now... thanks


Same thing happening to me on Droid 2. I'm running Windows XP and using (root) version 7. Appears to start normally, goes to step 1, 'rebooting your phone', phone goes into bootloader and just sits there?

Is the phone supposed to go into bootloader during the first re-boot?


----------



## ABakersDozen

swfldroid said:


> Same thing happening to me on Droid 2. I'm running Windows XP and using (root) version 7. Appears to start normally, goes to step 1, 'rebooting your phone', phone goes into bootloader and just sits there?
> 
> Is the phone supposed to go into bootloader during the first re-boot?


hey i just got it to work!! when the phone rebooted and would load up bootloader i just had to pop the battery out disconnect the usb cable put the battery back in and reboot my phone manually and then reconnect the cable... did this for each reboot and it worked if got superuser on it now!! thanks a bunch for everyones help!!


----------



## swfldroid

ABakersDozen said:


> hey i just got it to work!! when the phone rebooted and would load up bootloader i just had to pop the battery out disconnect the usb cable put the battery back in and reboot my phone manually and then reconnect the cable... did this for each reboot and it worked if got superuser on it now!! thanks a bunch for everyones help!!


Yep, that appears to have worked. I didn't pull the battery, just powered phone off and on each reboot and now see superuser. Hopefully it worked right, I will know here in a few minutes as I am headed back to CM7


----------



## ABakersDozen

ok so now that i have superuser what apps should i get to back up my phone so i can get rid of the bloat apps and still be able to restore them if need be? i just got titanium backup, wasnt sure if the pro version was worth it or if there is anyway to get it for free... any suggestions would be great


----------



## swfldroid

ABakersDozen said:


> ok so now that i have superuser what apps should i get to back up my phone so i can get rid of the bloat apps and still be able to restore them if need be? i just got titanium backup, wasnt sure if the pro version was worth it or if there is anyway to get it for free... any suggestions would be great


I've been using Titanium Backup free version for months now as I have been jumping from ROM to ROM. It takes some learning to use but I have not had any trouble with it. I also use SMS backup to save my text messages when flashing a new ROM.

If you are going to install a custom ROM I would recommend looking into Cyanogenmod7 if you haven't already. I have tried several and IMO, it is the best out there (for D2)

What phone are you using?


----------



## ABakersDozen

i'm using the droid 2, right now i'm not planning on a custom rom, although im sure that will change once i learn more what i can do... i have the free titanium backup, and im just going through and backin everything generated on the list (thought that might be the best/safest idea)... i know i want to be able to remove the preinstalled crap on my phone hopefully speed it up etc (amazon mp3, blockbuster, city id, etc) which from what i gather Ti backup can help me w/ that... i just got an ad blocker which is nice and as of now the only things i want are a free teather app dont want to have to pay big red and a good screenshot app thanks again for all your guys help


----------



## slow88lx

Glad you got it working. I should have thought to have you just turn the phone on and continue....duh


----------



## Kaos2flo

I just used the oneclickroot process to root my droid pro. The superuser icon shows up but none of the root applications work. I couldn't use screen off and lock, root explorer, or barnacle tether. Has anyone else used oneclickroot for the droid pro gingerbread and has gotten root apps to work?


----------



## polo32751

Clearly I am a novice at this. I went to the site and I don't know what i need to click on. Please advise!


----------



## swfldroid

polo32751 said:


> Clearly I am a novice at this. I went to the site and I don't know what i need to click on. Please advise!


What are you trying to accomplish? If root is your goal, what phone do you have?


----------



## swfldroid

Kaos2flo said:


> I just used the oneclickroot process to root my droid pro. The superuser icon shows up but none of the root applications work. I couldn't use screen off and lock, root explorer, or barnacle tether. Has anyone else used oneclickroot for the droid pro gingerbread and has gotten root apps to work?


Have you tried rebooting the phone a few times? Evidently with this new root method this is sometimes necessary.


----------



## polo32751

swfldroid said:


> What are you trying to accomplish? If root is your goal, what phone do you have?


I have the Droid X2 and was able to root just fine but I would like to unroot now. I read in the first post that it is possible but I never see anything giving me an option to do this.


----------



## slow88lx

polo32751 said:


> I have the Droid X2 and was able to root just fine but I would like to unroot now. I read in the first post that it is possible but I never see anything giving me an option to do this.


Post #2, follow the link to psouza's website. There you will find the most recent version of his root tools. That program has an unroot option.


----------



## swfldroid

polo32751 said:


> I have the Droid X2 and was able to root just fine but I would like to unroot now. I read in the first post that it is possible but I never see anything giving me an option to do this.


If you can't get the unroot feature to work you could always go the SBF route;

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-x2-hacks/156070-sbf-file-rsd-lite-drivers-instructions.html

That would put you back to stock


----------



## EggsZ

Well, this bytes. The program won't run. I tried it on my machine (Win2k), and figured that the OS was the issue, so I tried it on my daughter's XP laptop. Same thing. Trying to run MotorolaOneClickRoot returns an error message (generic "blah has encountered an error and has to close" and wants to know if I want to send an error report.

What now?


----------



## startreker

slow88lx said:


> The only way to tether(uses stock tethering app)-->http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1182940


Thanks for the heads up. This worked perfectly for my Droid 2 with 2.3.3.


----------



## slow88lx

EggsZ said:


> Well, this bytes. The program won't run. I tried it on my machine (Win2k), and figured that the OS was the issue, so I tried it on my daughter's XP laptop. Same thing. Trying to run MotorolaOneClickRoot returns an error message (generic "blah has encountered an error and has to close" and wants to know if I want to send an error report.
> 
> What now?


Are you using the version 7 one click? Link in post #2. The latest couple versions are for Win 7


----------



## EggsZ

Doh. That could be the issue. File version is 1.0.23811.479.

I see in that post where it says "Below are previous versions", but the only thing I see regarding that is "For Windows XP users having trouble try this -> v7 .bat One Click." Is that the "previous version"? If not, would you be so kind as to point me in the right direction? I'd really like to get this phone rooted again. I miss a LOT of the things I had set up. Stock is driving me nuts. =(

Thanks man, for the quick reply!


----------



## EggsZ

There's a link to psouza4's page, which has a section "One-click for Windows XP and Windows 2003 Server". The link in that section appears to also lead to v7.


----------



## slow88lx

EggsZ said:


> There's a link to psouza4's page, which has a section "One-click for Windows XP and Windows 2003 Server". The link in that section appears to also lead to v7.


Yeah v7 is what you want for XP and maybe 2k. The version in step two of post #2 is "v8" and the one above the blue text is the latest complete rewrite (v1.03).


----------



## EggsZ

Yup. The batch file worked. <whew> Life's good again! Thank you for the help! And a HUGE thanks for the hack! =)


----------



## dmuchow

I was running a rooted Froyo with superuser.apk already installed, and I believe that is whats causing problems for me. I run the one click and it acts like it rooted, but really doesn't, and trying to unroot fails. Is there a simple way to remove the superuser.apk without root? I'm thinking adb maybe..


----------



## psouza4

dmuchow said:


> I was running a rooted Froyo with superuser.apk already installed, and I believe that is whats causing problems for me. I run the one click and it acts like it rooted, but really doesn't, and trying to unroot fails. Is there a simple way to remove the superuser.apk without root? I'm thinking adb maybe..


You should be able to uninstall it using Settings -> Applications if you're rooted.


----------



## Kaos2flo

swfldroid said:


> Have you tried rebooting the phone a few times? Evidently with this new root method this is sometimes necessary.


Yeah I've tried that too. I even reset my phone to factory settings. But no luck. Any other methods I should try out?


----------



## LrdAnkh

Can someone help me i am new to droid and to rooting.
I have a droid x2 running Gingerbread 2.3.3
I believe from all i have read i can do this my question is that if i have warranty issues ans i want to reset it to un rooted is there a way with the MotorolaOneClick method to do so like you could do with the z4?
Thanks in advance i have searched but not found an answer.


----------



## slow88lx

LrdAnkh said:


> Can someone help me i am new to droid and to rooting.
> I have a droid x2 running Gingerbread 2.3.3
> I believe from all i have read i can do this my question is that if i have warranty issues ans i want to reset it to un rooted is there a way with the MotorolaOneClick method to do so like you could do with the z4?
> Thanks in advance i have searched but not found an answer.


The newest version of psouza's Root Tools has an unroot option. But if you ever had to send the phone back for warranty you would be best served to SBF the phone before returning it.


----------



## LrdAnkh

thank you, now to go find out what SBF is and how to go about it I appreicate your help i asked becauseI tried to run it and all it showed was to root but i guess that would be since the phone is not rooted yet it cannot detect that is is rooted to offer the unroot option.

Found out about SBF and have all the files now building up the nerve to go for the root.

Thank You for your help, this forum is friendlier and better than the Droid one i started at.


----------



## slow88lx

You only saw root because that was an older version. Check post #2 for the most current.


----------



## LrdAnkh

:smile3::smile3::smile3:Well took the plunge thanks to you guys, i have done it and have installed a screenshot app and a tethering app, any suggestions where to find other apps for rooted phones, and again you guys are super in tis forum thank you.:smile3::smile3::smile3:


----------



## LrdAnkh

slow88lx said:


> You only saw root because that was an older version. Check post #2 for the most current.


.

Ooops i did it with the older from the first post can i just download the newer one and will i have to do anything at all.


----------



## slow88lx

He just tweaked and polished the One Click program. Once you're rooted, you're good to go.

Root apps are in the market like any other app. Google 'root apps', there are plenty of "10 top" kind of lists.


----------



## LrdAnkh

So if i Have to to unroot just run the second version and it will work, that sounds great, for 2 weeks i tried to do all this in another forum without any help from anyone, and here i come in one day and accomplish it all, i even have now three root apps tether, screenshot and titanium for backups installed and running. Thank you slow88lx you have been great help. My hat is off to you


----------



## Kaos2flo

Yeah I used the oneclickroot method from the second post too but when I go into root explorer, it still force closes. I'm on Droid Pro 2.3.3. Any other help please?


----------



## havensed

Just delete it,redownload it then it will work fine

.602 GB, rooted wishing for the final bug free Apex, overclocked at 1.2, sporting Droid Bionic boot and theme


----------



## Kaos2flo

havensed said:


> Just delete it,redownload it then it will work fine
> 
> .602 GB, rooted wishing for the final bug free Apex, overclocked at 1.2, sporting Droid Bionic boot and theme


Delete the oneclickroot? or the root explorer app?
Because I've tried deleting the root explorer app and reinstalled it.


----------



## slow88lx

Kaos2flo said:


> Delete the oneclickroot? or the root explorer app?
> Because I've tried deleting the root explorer app and reinstalled it.


Fix permissions and/or wipe dalvik cache


----------



## drummernick12

So I have a Droid2 CDMA, and I tried using the latest oneclickroot. What I think the problem was is that my phone was rooted before I downloaded the verizon update to gingerbread. So superuser was still installed on my newly updated/unrooted phone. So I tried rooting it, and it acted like it rooted properly, but it didnt. Wireless tethering did not have root access (even after reboots). So I tried rerooting it, and once again it acted like it was rooted, but wasnt. So I decided that there must have been some left over junk from my previous root (old version of superuser?) and used the unroot tool. This seemed to work properly, but for some reason superuser did not uninstall. However, now it seems that some permissions got messed up. When I try to root my phone, I get this error:

ERROR: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method

Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version
of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit
was fixed.

My phone still functions normally, but I was hoping to root it in order to have wireless tethering. Any help would be appreciated. What would be your next step? Hard reset?


----------



## arcooke

drummernick12 said:


> So I have a Droid2 CDMA, and I tried using the latest oneclickroot. What I think the problem was is that my phone was rooted before I downloaded the verizon update to gingerbread. So superuser was still installed on my newly updated/unrooted phone. So I tried rooting it, and it acted like it rooted properly, but it didnt. Wireless tethering did not have root access (even after reboots). So I tried rerooting it, and once again it acted like it was rooted, but wasnt. So I decided that there must have been some left over junk from my previous root (old version of superuser?) and used the unroot tool. This seemed to work properly, but for some reason superuser did not uninstall. However, now it seems that some permissions got messed up. When I try to root my phone, I get this error:
> 
> ERROR: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method
> 
> Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version
> of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit
> was fixed.
> 
> My phone still functions normally, but I was hoping to root it in order to have wireless tethering. Any help would be appreciated. What would be your next step? Hard reset?


I'm in the same boat, but with the DX. I badly need to get my phone re-rooted.. I was relying on having tethering for a long upcoming road trip so any advice would be highly appreciated.

- I used to have my DX rooted (z4root). Applied an OTA update without thinking and inadvertently broke root.
- I applied the newest one-click root and it said it worked, but it did not actually work.
- I cannot "unroot" with the one-click method, adb cannot get root access
- I cannot "reroot" with the one-click method, adb cannot get root access
- I cannot follow these instructions because adb cannot get root access.

My phone is working fine, but I can't get the darn thing rooted to save my life. Any ideas?

Android Version: 2.3.3
System Version: 4.5.602.MB810.Verizon.en.US


----------



## slow88lx

I'm going to hope you both have recent Titanium Backups?? Then the SBF route will work just fine and you can get your data back.

Arcooke: You have to use Root Tools and hit the "Temp ADB Root" button before running "these instructions".

I don't have either of those phones, but NUMEROUS people have had the same problem with applying OTA's to a rooted phone. They have also managed to work it out, the answer is in this thread, but I leave the burden of finding it up to you. If you can't figure it out....the SBF method is flawless and will absolutely return you to a rooted phone.

If you didn't know, it's good practice to make a backup from Titanium Backup before flashing anything....or at least making sure you have a pretty recent backup of your app data. If you're flashing from a rooted ROM to another rooted ROM it's also good practice to make a Clockwork Mod Recovery nandroid backup.


----------



## arcooke

slow88lx said:


> I'm going to hope you both have recent Titanium Backups?? Then the SBF route will work just fine and you can get your data back.
> 
> Arcooke: You have to use Root Tools and hit the "Temp ADB Root" button before running "these instructions".
> 
> I don't have either of those phones, but NUMEROUS people have had the same problem with applying OTA's to a rooted phone. They have also managed to work it out, the answer is in this thread, but I leave the burden of finding it up to you. If you can't figure it out....the SBF method is flawless and will absolutely return you to a rooted phone.
> 
> If you didn't know, it's good practice to make a backup from Titanium Backup before flashing anything....or at least making sure you have a pretty recent backup of your app data. If you're flashing from a rooted ROM to another rooted ROM it's also good practice to make a Clockwork Mod Recovery nandroid backup.


Thanks for the reply. I can't use Temp ADB Root, I've already tried. It fails at the same spot rooting and unrooting do.. unable to grant adb root access. And I can't use Root Tools without my phone being rooted, so that's out of the question too.

Unfortunately I don't have any recent backups, I've always been bad about doing that. I guess SBF is my only hope. :erm:


----------



## psouza4

Version 1.05 of my root tools has been released which should fix a lot of Droid X and Droid 2 Global issues:

www.psouza4.com/Droid3


----------



## arcooke

psouza4 said:


> Version 1.05 of my root tools has been released which should fix a lot of Droid X and Droid 2 Global issues:
> 
> www.psouza4.com/Droid3


IT WORKED!! Thanks so much for all your work.

First root attempt unsuccessful.. it told me to unroot first and try again. Unrooted successfully. Rooted successfully.

Now my only problem is when I use the "Wireless Tether" app, android somehow finds out that I'm tethering and tries to get me to pay an extra $20/month. I guess they found a way to circumvent rooted tethering in the latest OTA update... bummer.


----------



## LrdAnkh

So if i understand it right, if you are rooted and you are notified of a wireless update to the OS, you should not do it, unroot the phone first then, apply the OS update before rerooting it again and things will be fine?


----------



## drummernick12

arcooke said:


> IT WORKED!! Thanks so much for all your work.
> 
> First root attempt unsuccessful.. it told me to unroot first and try again. Unrooted successfully. Rooted successfully.
> 
> Now my only problem is when I use the "Wireless Tether" app, android somehow finds out that I'm tethering and tries to get me to pay an extra $20/month. I guess they found a way to circumvent rooted tethering in the latest OTA update... bummer.


Exact same process worked for me. Sadly, Wireless tethering does not work... Will probably end up doing the SBF route to hopefully unlock tethering/mobile hotspot.


----------



## ABakersDozen

slow88lx said:


> Since you have SBF'd, your phone is as good as stock. You can safely use the One-Click. There is a new version that psouza4 wrote a few days ago. It's in the second post above the bold blue text.
> 
> There is a new version that psouza4 wrote a few days ago. It's in the second post above the bold blue text.
> This is the version you will want to run. I would recommend running it in this order. "Run Temp ADB Root", then "Unroot My Phone" and finally "Restore My /system/app". Your phone should then be back to stock. If it's still having problems then it has nothing to do with root.


I noticed some issues w/ my OTA gingerbread, I just rooted Droid 2 using Pete's wonderful 1 click method. I the GB bugs are driving me nuts so I'm gonna unroot so hopefully can get some help from big red. I'm in the run rooting process and I'm following the same method as you suggested above, but since my phone is only a D2, and this code was written for the D3 will there be some issues with the "Restore My/system/app" process? Or should I do the whole SBF route to get it back to stock OTA gingerbread so I can call verizon and have them troubleshoot/bring it in to get bugs looked at, if i should SBF can you point me in the right directions.. Thanks again much appreciated


----------



## slow88lx

arcooke said:


> IT WORKED!! Thanks so much for all your work.
> First root attempt unsuccessful.. it told me to unroot first and try again. Unrooted successfully. Rooted successfully.
> Now my only problem is when I use the "Wireless Tether" app, android somehow finds out that I'm tethering and tries to get me to pay an extra $20/month. I guess they found a way to circumvent rooted tethering in the latest OTA update... bummer.


The only method of free tethering is here now - LINK to TBH tether hack



LrdAnkh said:


> So if i understand it right, if you are rooted and you are notified of a wireless update to the OS, you should not do it, unroot the phone first then, apply the OS update before rerooting it again and things will be fine?


The only reason to unroot is because you will likely come out of the update without root and then like people in this thread you will have trouble re-rooting because the superuser and busybox will already be there and cause conflict. With the Droid X/X2/2 ect, there is no reason to ever take OTA's because P3droid and his team TBH typically will have a pre-rooted OTA for you to install(might just be a few days after the official OTA rolls out, most of the time is prior).



drummernick12 said:


> Exact same process worked for me. Sadly, Wireless tethering does not work... Will probably end up doing the SBF route to hopefully unlock tethering/mobile hotspot.


See above reply to arcooke



ABakersDozen said:


> I noticed some issues w/ my OTA gingerbread, I just rooted Droid 2 using Pete's wonderful 1 click method. I the GB bugs are driving me nuts so I'm gonna unroot so hopefully can get some help from big red. I'm in the run rooting process and I'm following the same method as you suggested above, but since my phone is only a D2, and this code was written for the D3 will there be some issues with the "Restore My/system/app" process? Or should I do the whole SBF route to get it back to stock OTA gingerbread so I can call verizon and have them troubleshoot/bring it in to get bugs looked at, if i should SBF can you point me in the right directions.. Thanks again much appreciated


Yes, restore system is for D3. The SBF is the best thing to do because VZW will always have you start with a factory reset. BUT, I would venture into the ROM world because there are most certainly ROMs out there with these bugs fixed. If not, at least go into the D2 section/forum and read-up/post about your issues and see if there are already solutions. VZW is the last place to go for software issues, I would only contact them if there is a hardware problem.


----------



## arcooke

slow88lx said:


> The only method of free tethering is here now - LINK to TBH tether hack


After much messing around, trying just about every tethering app under the sun, I found out that EasyTether still works (via USB) just fine. I guess since it uses a completely different method (installing a network driver on your PC). Lite version doesn't allow https access and a few other features, full version does. It works well so far, and much faster than wifi tethering I might add. Verizon removed it from the market but you can still find the apk from a simple google search.

This is perfectly fine for my needs. Only time I need tethering is when I'm using my laptop. Don't mind having to plug in my phone for internet access.


----------



## LrdAnkh

Please pardon me not following your response slow88lx to this:
Quote Originally Posted by LrdAnkh View Post
So if i understand it right, if you are rooted and you are notified of a wireless update to the OS, you should not do it, unroot the phone first then, apply the OS update before rerooting it again and things will be fine?
The only reason to unroot is because you will likely come out of the update without root and then like people in this thread you will have trouble re-rooting because the superuser and busybox will already be there and cause conflict. With the Droid X/X2/2 ect, there is no reason to ever take OTA's because P3droid and his team TBH typically will have a pre-rooted OTA for you to install(might just be a few days after the official OTA rolls out, most of the time is prior).

If i unroot, then do ota and then reroot i will be ok.
Am I correct in doing this way.

If not i should use this: P3droid and his team TBH now where to i find P3droid and the TBH team so I can keep an eye on things.


----------



## slow88lx

LrdAnkh said:


> Please pardon me not following your response slow88lx to this:
> Quote Originally Posted by LrdAnkh View Post
> So if i understand it right, if you are rooted and you are notified of a wireless update to the OS, you should not do it, unroot the phone first then, apply the OS update before rerooting it again and things will be fine?
> The only reason to unroot is because you will likely come out of the update without root and then like people in this thread you will have trouble re-rooting because the superuser and busybox will already be there and cause conflict. With the Droid X/X2/2 ect, there is no reason to ever take OTA's because P3droid and his team TBH typically will have a pre-rooted OTA for you to install(might just be a few days after the official OTA rolls out, most of the time is prior).
> 
> If i unroot, then do ota and then reroot i will be ok.
> Am I correct in doing this way.
> 
> If not i should use this: P3droid and his team TBH now where to i find P3droid and the TBH team so I can keep an eye on things.


Yes you can simply unroot and OTA then re-root. TBH is based out of mydroidworld.com....they publish an APP with all of their releases and downloads.


----------



## LrdAnkh

Thank You for the tip on Easy Tethering I googled it got the app loaded it unto my sd card, downloaded the drivers for the pc installed the app and I was able to tether right from the get go. I am a happy camper. Thank you.


----------



## LrdAnkh

slow88lx said:


> Yes you can simply unroot and OTA then re-root. TBH is based out of mydroidworld.com....they publish an APP with all of their releases and downloads.


You are a God sent man thanks yet once again.


----------



## jawonder

Can this work for the bionic ?.


----------



## psouza4

jawonder said:


> Can this work for the bionic ?.


Yep, several people already used it

www.psouza4.com/Bionic


----------



## jawonder

Ok thanks


----------



## jawonder

When i download the file for the Mac it's in a folder, how do i extract it so it can be used ?, i tried double clicking but that doesn't work. Ok i open the folder but when i click on the "run_to_root" it open up in text editor.


----------



## jawonder

I switch to my PC and now the phone is not recognized and i can't get the drivers to install. Not my day.


----------



## jawonder

Ok got it my Bionic is now rooted, it was google chrome that was causing me problems i uninstall it and everything worked fine after .


----------



## ABakersDozen

slow88lx said:


> Yes, restore system is for D3. The SBF is the best thing to do because VZW will always have you start with a factory reset. BUT, I would venture into the ROM world because there are most certainly ROMs out there with these bugs fixed. If not, at least go into the D2 section/forum and read-up/post about your issues and see if there are already solutions. VZW is the last place to go for software issues, I would only contact them if there is a hardware problem.


if i did the one click unroot and then a factory reset would that removed any evidence of rooting on my phone besides the Ti back files on my SD card?


----------



## slow88lx

ABakersDozen said:


> if i did the one click unroot and then a factory reset would that removed any evidence of rooting on my phone besides the Ti back files on my SD card?


Yes I believe that is close enough. Don't forget to unfreeze any apps and uninstall TiBu before the factory reset.

What bugs are you talking about?


----------



## ABakersDozen

slow88lx said:


> Yes I believe that is close enough. Don't forget to unfreeze any apps and uninstall TiBu before the factory reset.
> 
> What bugs are you talking about?


nothing major, just some things that annoying me, lock screen issues... ive tried several different lock screen apps to try and fix it and disabling the stock... its nothing i cant get use to just kind of annoying thats all 
thanks again for all your help!!


----------



## psouza4

ABakersDozen said:


> if i did the one click unroot and then a factory reset would that removed any evidence of rooting on my phone besides the Ti back files on my SD card?


No, probably not. Unless you didn't do anything with root other than freeze apps, and you undo freezing apps, then maybe.

Root lets you do a lot of stuff with a lot of apps that modify your /system partition, like AdFree. If your hosts file has mutated, you are a dead giveaway for once having rooted. If you used the Chainfire 3D program, same thing. If you physically deleted or renamed anything in /system/app without replacing it, you're also in trouble. Un-rooting only removes 3 files that are giving you root (2 + busybox actually). Additionally, if you used BusyBox installer from the market, it symlinked all of the busybox applets individually to your /system/bin or /system/xbin folder which must be removed manually before root.

This list is NOT exhaustive -- there's so many ways you could still be 'caught' as evidence of root... changing boot animations or sounds, adding system ringtones, modifying icons or artwork in framework-res, etc.


----------



## Kaos2flo

slow88lx said:


> Fix permissions and/or wipe dalvik cache


How do I fix permission? I can't use any root apps. I am on a droid pro with OTA gingerbread.


----------



## psouza4

Kaos2flo said:


> How do I fix permission? I can't use any root apps. I am on a droid pro with OTA gingerbread.


You'll need to root first, I imagine.


----------



## hartzog86

Last one I sent back I some how dropped, the battery popped out and my welder fell across the battery terminals. Really strange the way it happened. but anyway the special smoke that is trapped in it during the manufacturing process got loose and came out. Sent it back and was never asked about it being rooted.


----------



## hartzog86

New DX2, rooted

Thanks


----------



## Vicw926a4

Thanks so much for providing this valuable tool.

I rooted my DX a couple of days ago. I just want to advise others of a problem that I encountered afterward that had me preparing to Unroot, or SBF back to start all over again. That problem, it turned out to my great surprise, had nothing to do with 1-Click.

SwiftKey X, which had been working previously on my original phone at 2.3.3, also rooted via TBH, failed on the newly rooted refurbed DX using 1-Click. When keying in input on a variety of apps and browser pages, after entering the first character, the keyboard disappeared, and the only way out was to use the Back key. I was 99% certain that the problem was either due to the 1-Click process, or the new refurbed DX.

In fact, the problem was a bug in the current version of the Swiftkey X app related to its use of gmail personalization. Some others have disabled the gmail personalization as a workaround, but I was successful in working around the problem by using the Titanium app to restore an earlier backup.


----------



## ABakersDozen

psouza4 said:


> No, probably not. Unless you didn't do anything with root other than freeze apps, and you undo freezing apps, then maybe.
> 
> Root lets you do a lot of stuff with a lot of apps that modify your /system partition, like AdFree. If your hosts file has mutated, you are a dead giveaway for once having rooted. If you used the Chainfire 3D program, same thing. If you physically deleted or renamed anything in /system/app without replacing it, you're also in trouble. Un-rooting only removes 3 files that are giving you root (2 + busybox actually). Additionally, if you used BusyBox installer from the market, it symlinked all of the busybox applets individually to your /system/bin or /system/xbin folder which must be removed manually before root.
> 
> This list is NOT exhaustive -- there's so many ways you could still be 'caught' as evidence of root... changing boot animations or sounds, adding system ringtones, modifying icons or artwork in framework-res, etc.


OK cool, this make some sense to me, as ive mentioned in the past I am very new to the whole rooting world, just understand that is can make my droid2 much more awesome!! From what I understand even if I was to get "caught" by vzw w/ a rooted/evidence of rooted phone it really only void any warranties? Thank you for your help, this makes some sense to me and a big THANK YOU for your one click root as it made my life very easy!!


----------



## slow88lx

Kaos2flo said:


> How do I fix permission? I can't use any root apps. I am on a droid pro with OTA gingerbread.


I'm not sure what the next move would be. I don't think there were meaningful fixes for your device, but try rooting and/or unrooting with the latest 1.05 version in post #2. Also if you have your apps backed up with TiBu then I'd recommend an SBF(if one exists for that phone).



Vicw926a4 said:


> Thanks so much for providing this valuable tool.
> 
> I rooted my DX a couple of days ago. I just want to advise others of a problem that I encountered afterward that had me preparing to Unroot, or SBF back to start all over again. That problem, it turned out to my great surprise, had nothing to do with 1-Click.
> 
> SwiftKey X, which had been working previously on my original phone at 2.3.3, also rooted via TBH, failed on the newly rooted refurbed DX using 1-Click. When keying in input on a variety of apps and browser pages, after entering the first character, the keyboard disappeared, and the only way out was to use the Back key. I was 99% certain that the problem was either due to the 1-Click process, or the new refurbed DX.
> 
> In fact, the problem was a bug in the current version of the Swiftkey X app related to its use of gmail personalization. Some others have disabled the gmail personalization as a workaround, but I was successful in working around the problem by using the Titanium app to restore an earlier backup.


As you said...rooting is never the problem.


----------



## jabomano

Okay...I'm rooted. Now how do I access it to run my iPad 2?


----------



## slow88lx

jabomano said:


> Okay...I'm rooted. Now how do I access it to run my iPad 2?


----------



## jabomano

Ok...fair enough. Let me rephrase...how do access by 3G phone network for internet access for my portable 'devices?'


----------



## Vicw926a4

slow88lx said:


>


Very funny, and I agree with the sentiment, but you shoulda used a red apple. At first glance, I though you had shot Lloyd's body out from under him, and you were just holding his head.


----------



## Vicw926a4

slow88lx said:


> As you said...rooting is never the problem.


I don't know enough for me to make that statement, but the timing for the SwiftKey X bug to rear its ugly head coincident with a switchover to a newly refurbed DX, and a new 1-Click procedure, could not have been worse, and had me seriously wondering.


----------



## slow88lx

jabomano said:


> Ok...fair enough. Let me rephrase...how do access by 3G phone network for internet access for my portable 'devices?'


Ahh, you mean tethering? http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/android-hacks/5156-tbh-droid-3g-hotspot-nvram-hack.html



Vicw926a4 said:


> I don't know enough for me to make that statement, but the timing for the SwiftKey X bug to rear its ugly head coincident with a switchover to a newly refurbed DX, and a new 1-Click procedure, could not have been worse, and had me seriously wondering.


You confirmed another case of rooting the phone and then blaming every problem thereafter on root. I have a similar problem at my job. We install car alarms and then every time someone's car won't start they blame the alarm....however it's never the alarm's fault. It's just a good scapegoat.


----------



## Vicw926a4

slow88lx said:


> Ahh, you mean tethering? http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/android-hacks/5156-tbh-droid-3g-hotspot-nvram-hack.html
> 
> You confirmed another case of rooting the phone and then blaming every problem thereafter on root. I have a similar problem at my job. We install car alarms and then every time someone's car won't start they blame the alarm....however it's never the alarm's fault. It's just a good scapegoat.


I never blamed rooting for the problem. It was just one of the variables I had to consider, given the timing of the of the problem.

The whole point of my post was to inform anyone else who might get caught up with the SwiftKey X bug coincident with the root, that the problem is clearly NOT caused by rooting, and it might save them some extended grief trying to isolate it.


----------



## slow88lx

Vicw926a4 said:


> I never blamed rooting for the problem. It was just one of the variables I had to consider, given the timing of the of the problem.
> 
> The whole point of my post was to inform anyone else who might get caught up with the SwiftKey X bug coincident with the root, that the problem is clearly NOT caused by rooting, and it might save them some extended grief trying to isolate it.


I didn't mean to single you out, it's just a trendy thing to do. People in your situation have reason to think that, but rooting the phone doesn't touch any files on the phone, it just adds a couple.


----------



## jabster

$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_ih=0" > /data/local.prop'

I noticed that too, but just followed the directions, so the first line is not in my local.prop file.

Question tho: What happens if that line is NOT in local.prop?

I still got root even not correcting that line.

-john


----------



## jabster

Hmm. Maybe not a big deal.

Here's my /data/local.prop:

ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_usb=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_ih=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_core=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_panic=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_core=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_efem=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_bp_log=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_ap_mot_log=0
ro.sys.atvc_allow_gki_log=0

So, never mind, I guess.


----------



## LrdAnkh

for the life of me i cannot get the clockworld mod 5.0.2 work in my droid X2 so i cannot take a full backup yet. I have installed unistallled rom manager rebooted tried again, i have tried the fix permissions and i get an error, i have tried the option to use earlier crm 2.o something or other and nothing, i have chosen all the different droid options and nothing.


----------



## 3rdrock

This worked for me.First time rooting ever.The phone is 1 year old,so why not.The only thing that is not working right is Wifi Tether,it will work for 5-8 min then drop off. :erm (1): I did install 3.1-beta6 and still have the same problem. Droid X


----------



## Queenz

Droid X (new phone, never rooted before so the "special droid x" instructions shouldn't apply right?) and on a Macbook Pro 15" snow leopard os
I have been trying to root my droid x for three days now with this forum. I downloaded the mac/linux version of the script in post 3 and followed the seemingly simple directions. When I FULLY unzipped the file I only received 6 files, not seven like many of the posts said. (I unzipped the file using stuffit expander, zipeg, terminal, and simple double clicking: all resulted in 6 files) The files are: run_to_root_your_droid3.sh, busybox, adb.osx, adb.linux, Superuser.apk, and su. I have read EVERY post in this thread and all of the other users who had difficulty with Mac either switched to a PC or fixed it themselves and didn't post WHAT they actually did. I am new to Mac (by force of my college) and thus new to terminal as well (I used command on windows when I needed to with clear instructions). Sorry for the lengthy introduction but I wanted to make sure everyone knew what I've done and my experience level. So, when I unzipped the .zip file, plugged in my phone under "charge only", and double clicked on "run_to_root_your_droid3.sh" I get a script that opens with text edit that looks like this:

#!/bin/bash
#
# Modified from origial script by Framework, psouza4_, method by bliss
#
# http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2011/08/25/rooting-the-droid-3/
#
# Some things from Continuum one-click script by bubby323 (OSX support mainly)
#
# v7a - updated from psouza's v7, added check for already rooted, added check in case root fails
# v7b - attempt to better set up adb on OSX, removed Windows files from package, call for pc only mode
# v7c - rework platform detection/adb setup, handle case where system adb is installed
# This is what I get for copying bubby323's script. Sigh.
# v7d - document charge mode for mac, remove initial kill-server

if [ ! -f busybox -o ! -f su -o ! -f Superuser.apk ]
then
cat <<_EOF
! Error
!
! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script
! from the directory where the zip was extracted.
_EOF
exit 1
fi

platform=`uname`
if [ $(uname -p) = 'powerpc' ]; then
echo "Sorry, this won't work on PowerPC machines."
exit 1
fi
which adb > /dev/null 2>&1
if [ $? -eq 1 ]; then
if [ "$platform" = 'Darwin' ]; then
adb="./adb.osx"
else
adb="./adb.linux"
fi
chmod +x $adb
else 
adb="adb"
fi
$adb kill-server > /dev/null 2>&1
root=$($adb shell su -c id | grep uid=0)
if [ ! -z "$root" ]; then
cat <<_EOF
* 
* Hey wierdo, your phone is already rooted.
*
_EOF
exit 1;
fi
cat <<_EOF
***************************************************************************
* *
* DROID 3 Easy Root script v7d *
* *
***************************************************************************
*
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
*
* (a) install the correct driver... er, nevermind, we don't need no stinkin' drivers
* (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)
* (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'PC Mode' (on Linux)
* or 'Charge Only' mode (on Mac)
* (but if it hangs waiting for the phone to connect, set it the other way)
*
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
*
_EOF
read -n1 -s -p "* Press enter to continue..."
cat <<_EOF

*
* Waiting for your phone to be connected...
*
_EOF
$adb wait-for-device
$adb wait-for-device
echo "* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]..."
$adb shell "if [ -e /data/local/12m.bak ]; then rm /data/local/12m.bak; fi"
$adb shell mv /data/local/12m /data/local/12m.bak
$adb shell ln -s /data /data/local/12m
$adb reboot

cat <<_EOF
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
_EOF

$adb kill-server
$adb wait-for-device
$adb wait-for-device
echo "* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]..."
$adb shell rm /data/local/12m
$adb shell mv /data/local/12m.bak /data/local/12m
$adb shell "if [ -e /data/local.prop.bak ]; then rm /data/local.prop.bak; fi"
$adb shell mv /data/local.prop /data/local.prop.bak
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_usb=0" > /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_ih=0" > /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_core=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_panic=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_core=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_efem=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_bp_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_ap_mot_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb shell 'echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_gki_log=0" >> /data/local.prop'
$adb reboot

cat <<_EOF
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
_EOF

$adb kill-server
$adb wait-for-device
$adb wait-for-device
root=$($adb shell id | grep uid=0)
if [ -z "$root" ]; then
cat <<_EOF
! ERROR: root was not obtained.
!
! You might want to try rebooting your phone and trying again.
_EOF
exit 1;
fi
echo "* Running exploit [part 3 of 3]..."

$adb remount
$adb push busybox /system/xbin/busybox
$adb push su /system/xbin/su
$adb install Superuser.apk 
$adb shell chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
$adb shell chmod 755 /system/xbin/busybox
$adb shell /system/xbin/busybox --install -s /system/xbin/
$adb shell ln -s /system/xbin/su /system/bin/su
$adb shell chown system.system /data

cat << _EOF
*
* ALL DONE! YOUR PHONE SHOULD BE ROOTED!
*
******************************************************************************

_EOF

Nothing else happens. I have tried forcing it to open with terminal by copy/paste, dragging, trying to "import" under the shell tab (the file doesn't show up as compatible) and I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I read the entire script about 10 times and couldn't get anything to work. I read in a post that you're supposed to hit any key several times to get it to run but this didn't work. The script itself confuses me a lot with the misspelled "if"s and terms I don't understand. Evidently I'm missing some instruction that will probably make me feel like an idiot for missing it. Please help...


----------



## slow88lx

LrdAnkh said:


> for the life of me i cannot get the clockworld mod 5.0.2 work in my droid X2 so i cannot take a full backup yet. I have installed unistallled rom manager rebooted tried again, i have tried the fix permissions and i get an error, i have tried the option to use earlier crm 2.o something or other and nothing, i have chosen all the different droid options and nothing.


Sorry I don't have that phone, try one of the Droid X2 forums on this site, or XDA, or My Droid World, or Droid Forums, ect.



3rdrock said:


> This worked for me.First time rooting ever.The phone is 1 year old,so why not.The only thing that is not working right is Wifi Tether,it will work for 5-8 min then drop off. :erm (1): I did install 3.1-beta6 and still have the same problem. Droid X


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1182940 This thread is in the Droid 3 forums so read through it. But it's supposed to be the exact same or similar for DX. Currently VZW has gotten wise to all other tethering methods, but this one still works.



Queenz said:


> Droid X (new phone, never rooted before so the "special droid x" instructions shouldn't apply right?) and on a Macbook Pro 15" snow leopard os
> I have been trying to root my droid x for three days now with this forum. I downloaded the mac/linux version of the script in post 3 and followed the seemingly simple directions. When I FULLY unzipped the file I only received 6 files, not seven like many of the posts said. (I unzipped the file using stuffit expander, zipeg, terminal, and simple double clicking: all resulted in 6 files) The files are: run_to_root_your_droid3.sh, busybox, adb.osx, adb.linux, Superuser.apk, and su. I have read EVERY post in this thread and all of the other users who had difficulty with Mac either switched to a PC or fixed it themselves and didn't post WHAT they actually did. I am new to Mac (by force of my college) and thus new to terminal as well (I used command on windows when I needed to with clear instructions). Sorry for the lengthy introduction but I wanted to make sure everyone knew what I've done and my experience level. So, when I unzipped the .zip file, plugged in my phone under "charge only", and double clicked on "run_to_root_your_droid3.sh" I get a script that opens with text edit that looks like this:
> 
> allthatshit
> 
> Nothing else happens. I have tried forcing it to open with terminal by copy/paste, dragging, trying to "import" under the shell tab (the file doesn't show up as compatible) and I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I read the entire script about 10 times and couldn't get anything to work. I read in a post that you're supposed to hit any key several times to get it to run but this didn't work. The script itself confuses me a lot with the misspelled "if"s and terms I don't understand. Evidently I'm missing some instruction that will probably make me feel like an idiot for missing it. Please help...


I don't have a mac, but I think you can drag and drop that .sh file into the command(terminal?) window. Either way the important part is that your terminal window is running from or pointing to the same folder where the One-Click file was extracted. Sorry I can't be of more help with Mac's.


----------



## reposter432

Queenz, I got it working on my Mac. I was struggling with it too, trying to double-click the sh file, but that did nothing.

In a new Terminal window, I typed "cd" and pressed the Space bar, dragged the unzipped folder to the Terminal window, then pressed return.

Then I dragged the "run_to_root_your_droid3.sh" file to Terminal window and pressed return. In a few seconds, the instructions should pop up.


----------



## slow88lx

reposter432 said:


> Queenz, I got it working on my Mac. I was struggling with it too, trying to double-click the sh file, but that did nothing.
> 
> In a new Terminal window, I typed "cd" and pressed the Space bar, dragged the unzipped folder to the Terminal window, then pressed return.
> 
> Then I dragged the "run_to_root_your_droid3.sh" file to Terminal window and pressed return. In a few seconds, the instructions should pop up.


Sounds like easy enough instructions. I'm gonna wait for someone else to confirm that works for them then steal your instructions for the OPs. Thanks!


----------



## Queenz

reposter432, that worked, you rock!! But, now it says:

Last login: Wed Sep 14 16:50:10 on ttys000
bphipps-MacBook-Pro:~ bphipp$ cd /Users/bphipp/Desktop/DroidXroot 
bphipps-MacBook-ProroidXroot bphipp$ /Users/bphipp/Desktop/DroidXroot/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh 
error: device not found
***************************************************************************
* *
* DROID 3 Easy Root script v7d *
* *
***************************************************************************
*
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
*
* (a) install the correct driver... er, nevermind, we don't need no stinkin' drivers
* (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)
* (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'PC Mode' (on Linux)
* or 'Charge Only' mode (on Mac)
* (but if it hangs waiting for the phone to connect, set it the other way)
*
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
*
* Press enter to continue...
*
* Waiting for your phone to be connected...
*
... is there something special I need to do to get it to recognize my phone? Usb storage mode is the only mode that my Mac acknowledges that my phone is there, but I tried running it with the phone on usb, charge only, and pc modes. Any suggestions?


----------



## slow88lx

Do you have usb debugging mode on?


----------



## Queenz

Yes I do

Edit: I just restarted terminal, and tried it again out of persistency and it seems to be working! I had to run a script mentioned in post # 69 before I could get it to work. I had EasyTether installed a week ago, but deleted it after trying it. I had to run the commands the poster listed and restart terminal. The root process appears to be complete! Thanks everyone!! 
*If it matters, the connection mode was on charge only like the original instructions said.


----------



## kriptikjohn

Hey Guys, I have pretty much the same set up as Queenz except my mac is running 10.4. I've been following along with the advice he was given. So I tried the last piece of advice reposter432 gave him thinking I would be good. Terminal accepted the .sh file, but where his told him "error: device not detected" mine is saying "line 1: adb: command not found". When I hit enter like it says to I instantly get the rest of the script text telling me line by line command not found, going from 77 to 119 then back to line 1. Never attempted to root before, but have had to factory restore my phone once due to freezing. Any assistance would be appreciated.

Last login: Fri Sep 16 00:23:36 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
Macintosh-5:~ manciniinc$ cd /Users/manciniinc/Desktop/droid_easy_root_v7d\(2\)\ 2/ 
Macintosh-5:~/Desktop/droid_easy_root_v7d(2) 2 manciniinc$ /Users/manciniinc/Desktop/droid_easy_root_v7d\(2\)\ 2/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh 
/Users/manciniinc/Desktop/droid_easy_root_v7d(2) 2/run_to_root_your_droid3.sh: line 1: adb: command not found
***************************************************************************
* *
* DROID 3 Easy Root script v7d *
* *
***************************************************************************
*
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
*
* (a) install the correct driver... er, nevermind, we don't need no stinkin' drivers
* (b) turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)
* (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'PC Mode' (on Linux)
* or 'Charge Only' mode (on Mac)
* (but if it hangs waiting for the phone to connect, set it the other way)
*
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
*
* Press enter to continue...


----------



## reposter432

Sorry it didn't work for you, I'm not sure what to tell you. Are all the files in the folder?

You could burn a Linux boot disc and boot it up on your Mac, and then it will SBF your phone to 340 easily. Then you can root that with Z4 app and install the two-part pre-rooted 602.

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...rbread-update-4-5-602-rooted-ready-stock.html

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/d...-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## bigdog357

i had to sign in just to say thank you to slow881x,the link u put up worked like a charm,thanks bro now my x and i can rest lol.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

it keeps freezing on waiting for device, im on mac and ive tried it in both pc mode and charge only mode. i did this before but now i cant get it to work

EDIT: Ok its official im an idiot, i got unknown sources and debugging confused. Word to the wise, dont be a duffus like me.


----------



## razorloves

fakiesk8r333 said:


> it keeps freezing on waiting for device, im on mac and ive tried it in both pc mode and charge only mode. i did this before but now i cant get it to work


 Reboot phone. Reboot pc. Make sure USB debugging is ON.


----------



## Milly79

I seriously cannot get this to even work for me. I've had to reflash back down twice to even get my phone in working order (out of the Bootloader/and a loop).

I'm on 2.3.3, Droid 2 (R2-D2 (if that matters)).

It just sits on "rebooting phone" forever, yank battery - fixed. Try again. Nope, nothing.

Any suggestions? I have the newest drivers installed, in USB dev and charge mode.

Oh, and I'm pretty new to this Android stuff, so take it easy.


----------



## razorloves

"Milly79 said:


> I seriously cannot get this to even work for me. I've had to reflash back down twice to even get my phone in working order (out of the Bootloader/and a loop).
> 
> I'm on 2.3.3, Droid 2 (R2-D2 (if that matters)).
> 
> It just sits on "rebooting phone" forever, yank battery - fixed. Try again. Nope, nothing.
> 
> Any suggestions? I have the newest drivers installed, in USB dev and charge mode.
> 
> Oh, and I'm pretty new to this Android stuff, so take it easy.


What do you mean by "reflash back down"

When it says "rebooting phone" what is your phone doing? What happens?


----------



## slow88lx

Milly79 said:


> I seriously cannot get this to even work for me. I've had to reflash back down twice to even get my phone in working order (out of the Bootloader/and a loop).
> 
> I'm on 2.3.3, Droid 2 (R2-D2 (if that matters)).
> 
> It just sits on "rebooting phone" forever, yank battery - fixed. Try again. Nope, nothing.
> 
> Any suggestions? I have the newest drivers installed, in USB dev and charge mode.
> 
> Oh, and I'm pretty new to this Android stuff, so take it easy.


 Manually reboot and then jump right back in to whichever step you are on.


----------



## Milly79

razorloves said:


> What do you mean by "reflash back down"
> 
> When it says "rebooting phone" what is your phone doing? What happens?


Flashing it back to stock. It was in endless loop and loader.


----------



## Milly79

Oh my God! I got it using my Mac (instead of Windows).

It probably would have worked the same, but I just did the manual reboots like you said and now it's got root rights. Awesome. Time to flash it to Cricket. Thank you!


----------



## roygbiv

Droid X rooted...thanks everyone.


----------



## themib

Droid 2g 2.3.3 rooted
with MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4
thanks this is great


----------



## UltraMagnus0001

I read this entire thread, but I can't get ADB to connect to my phone with win7. It gets stuck at SEARCHING FOR THE PHONE (connect it now if you haven't yet)... I can get the script to go through in safe mode with networking off but it wont push any files to the phone. On the Phone debugging is on, charge only is set and recommended Motorola drivers installed. I disabled my firewall, Avast antivirus and removed my host-files set by spybot. I also tried the .bat version. Any suggestions?


----------



## razorloves

"UltraMagnus0001 said:


> I read this entire thread, but I can't get ADB to connect to my phone with win7. It gets stuck at SEARCHING FOR THE PHONE (connect it now if you haven't yet)... I can get the script to go through in safe mode with networking off but it wont push any files to the phone. On the Phone debugging is on, charge only is set and recommended Motorola drivers installed. I disabled my firewall, Avast antivirus and removed my host-files set by spybot. I also tried the .bat version. Any suggestions?


What phone?
Sometimes rebooting the pc will work. Wouldn't hurt to reboot your phone too. Also, try a different cable. And try a different usb port on the pc (preferably on the back of it)


----------



## UltraMagnus0001

View attachment 2894


razorloves said:


> What phone?
> Sometimes rebooting the pc will work. Wouldn't hurt to reboot your phone too. Also, try a different cable. And try a different usb port on the pc (preferably on the back of it)


I have 2 droid3s and and tried every thing you said on both, except different USB cables and USB ports, until now and still nothing. I'm thinking I have some kind of networking problem, since ADB needs to go through ports.
I get stuck here and it takes a while to get to "found"


----------



## slow88lx

So how long are you waiting after it says "found"? Windows 7?


----------



## leap

Tried this twice with Psouza's and once with easy root v7, each time the process completes itself, but when the phone reboots, no root. I'm running gingerbread (thanks to Team Black Hat) on a Droid 2. No doubt I'm missing something obvious. Anybody care to help a rookie?


----------



## slow88lx

leap said:


> Tried this twice with Psouza's and once with easy root v7, each time the process completes itself, but when the phone reboots, no root. I'm running gingerbread (thanks to Team Black Hat) on a Droid 2. No doubt I'm missing something obvious. Anybody care to help a rookie?


The phone should reboot 3 times. You have to unlock the phone after each reboot and then hit any key to move to the next step.

If you're on Gingerbread with your D2 are you not already rooted? Or are you on an unrooted leak?


----------



## leap

slow88lx said:


> The phone should reboot 3 times. You have to unlock the phone after each reboot and then hit any key to move to the next step.
> 
> If you're on Gingerbread with your D2 are you not already rooted? Or are you on an unrooted leak?


I guess I'm on an unrooted leak because it is definitely not the official Gingerbread... I'm going to try rebooting my computer and running em again (this time with the "hitting any key") advice. Do these work on unrooted leaks?


----------



## UltraMagnus0001

slow88lx said:


> So how long are you waiting after it says "found"? Windows 7?


 I left it overnight!


----------



## leap

slow88lx said:


> You have to unlock the phone after each reboot and then hit any key to move to the next step.


 No dice. I was under the assumption that flashing the leak I flashed wouldn't take root away. Anybody know how to get it back on a leak?


----------



## Mister Martian

Whenever I run the .bat file, it says *server not responding* or *Not on server* or something like that... what am I doing wrong?

It will say "Running Exploit" 
*server not responding*

It restarts my phone...

same thing for the next step...

then when it's all over, my phone is not rooted.

I've rooted my phone plenty of times before. I know the z4 root isn't working with the Gingerbread update. I'm trying to use my parents old shitty XP computer and it will be the only computer I have for like, a month. USB Debugging is on, It's in charge only mode. What the heck am I doing wrong? It's really frustrating for this not to work.


----------



## slow88lx

UltraMagnus0001 said:


> I left it overnight!





leap said:


> No dice. I was under the assumption that flashing the leak I flashed wouldn't take root away. Anybody know how to get it back on a leak?





Mister Martian said:


> Whenever I run the .bat file, it says *server not responding* or *Not on server* or something like that... what am I doing wrong?
> 
> It will say "Running Exploit"
> *server not responding*
> 
> It restarts my phone...
> 
> same thing for the next step...
> 
> then when it's all over, my phone is not rooted.
> 
> I've rooted my phone plenty of times before. I know the z4 root isn't working with the Gingerbread update. I'm trying to use my parents old shitty XP computer and it will be the only computer I have for like, a month. USB Debugging is on, It's in charge only mode. What the heck am I doing wrong? It's really frustrating for this not to work.


Are you all using version 1.06 from post #2?


----------



## Mister Martian

slow88lx said:


> Are you all using version 1.06 from post #2?


No... The 1.06 doesn't work with my computer. I get a .NET Framework error.

http://www.psouza4.com/droid3/#windowsxp < I used that.


----------



## slow88lx

Mister Martian said:


> No... The 1.06 doesn't work with my computer. I get a .NET Framework error.
> 
> http://www.psouza4.com/droid3/#windowsxp < I used that.


Try installing .net 4 and the newer version 1.06.

link to .net--> http://www.microsoft.com/net

What phone are we talking about?


----------



## 1xmattx1

slow88lx;75866WARNING for Droid X: Previously rooted DX owners who took an OTA update and then lost root should proceed with caution. This seems to only work flawlessly on SBF'd DX's or fully factory stock ones(read: never been rooted). The problem is with getting Superuser installed because it is already on your phone from when you were rooted previously.
[/QUOTE said:


> ATTENTION! This does work with the OTA .605
> 
> Once you update to .605 from .602 You will lose root.
> Uninstall the Current Superuser.apk (Settings>Applications>Manage Apps)
> Once it's uninstalled. Run the 1 Click Method and you will have Root!
> 
> Confirmed this last night. Using Dropcap2 and Root Explorer as we speak!


----------



## Mister Martian

slow88lx said:


> Try installing .net 4 and the newer version 1.06.
> 
> link to .net--> http://www.microsoft.com/net
> 
> What phone are we talking about?


Droid 2. I'm trying this... hoping it works.


----------



## Mister Martian

"Unable to find a version of runtime to run this application."

Hell does that mean?


----------



## Mister Martian

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=782556

This worked for me, no problem.


----------



## lamarrk

1xmattx1 said:


> ATTENTION! This does work with the OTA .605
> 
> Once you update to .605 from .602 You will lose root.
> Uninstall the Current Superuser.apk (Settings>Applications>Manage Apps)
> Once it's uninstalled. Run the 1 Click Method and you will have Root!
> 
> Confirmed this last night. Using Dropcap2 and Root Explorer as we speak!


I've run thru this at least 3 times and still no root after doing the one-click method on .605. Deleting the SUPERUSER and reinstalling it after the root process does not give me root.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## slow88lx

If you were once rooted before installing a leak, try unrooting first, then rooting.


----------



## clow81

I rooted my Droid X today and tried using both barnacle and open garden to do wireless tether. Get verizon mobile hotspot pay site (dunsp.vzw.com) when trying to connect wifi device to my phone. Not sure what to do next as it looks like they are blocking my wireless tether. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## slow88lx

clow81 said:


> I rooted my Droid X today and tried using both barnacle and open garden to do wireless tether. Get verizon mobile hotspot pay site (dunsp.vzw.com) when trying to connect wifi device to my phone. Not sure what to do next as it looks like they are blocking my wireless tether. Any help would be appreciated.


I can't keep supporting all these DX owners with their tethering problems and their terrible reading comprehension. That answer is in the original posts.


----------



## razorloves

clow81 said:


> I rooted my Droid X today and tried using both barnacle and open garden to do wireless tether. Get verizon mobile hotspot pay site (dunsp.vzw.com) when trying to connect wifi device to my phone. Not sure what to do next as it looks like they are blocking my wireless tether. Any help would be appreciated.


use this
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/g...8-wugpacked-gb-tether-patch-all-one-zips.html


----------



## clow81

razorloves said:


> use this
> http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/g...8-wugpacked-gb-tether-patch-all-one-zips.html


Thanks for that razor. I will let you know how it works as soon as I try it.


----------



## razorloves

"clow81 said:


> Thanks for that razor. I will let you know how it works as soon as I try it.


You're welcome.
Its not untested. It works fine. Tons of people use it.


----------



## acoers

Hello there i just updated my phone and it was rooted before. Well i did the proper thing and unfroze everything and did the update and it worked great. Well now im trying to freeze apps again with tb pro. Well when i try to get in the app it keeps saying no superuser access. So i tried re rooting and when its all done its says its rooted. Well i tried again and still says im not rooted. I still had the superuse app,tbpro, bootstrap, and rootexplorere after i did the update. do i need to uninstall all those and apps and try rooting then? Any help would be great. i got a droid 3 with the new update just to let ya know


----------



## acoers

got it to work finally. i used pete's motorola tools to get it to root this time and it worked. yee haw back to making my phone better...


----------



## chimpsnest

Hi everybody - I'm new to this forum, and new to rooting a moto, but not new to rooting and flashing custom ROMs (been on HTCs, current the TBolt and prior was the Eris). Anyway, my BF has a Moto Droid Pro, NEVER been rooted, hates his damn phone, ready to throw it in the woods, it freezes, etc., etc., I was going to help him out w/a factory data reset tonight and see if that helps make the phone faster again (going to have him uninstall a bunch of apps that he doesn't use too much, old games, etc), but then I started thinking maybe I'll just look to root his phone and I landed here.

I don't think he'll be gung-ho for any new ROM on it, but I was hoping to use this method (after all the reading I've done) and just use TiB to freeze original bloat on the phone, etc., then maybe talk him into a good ROM if there are any solid developers for the phone (I haven't really looked into that yet).

Anyway, just wondering if this will work w/a *non *GB version of the Pro - I checked his phone s/ware last night and it's still on 2.2 and says "no" other update is available (I guess he's not getting GB, did they stop that roll out?).

I didn't read anywhere that it WON'T work, but want to double check. He's always picking on me if I have a little bug here and there on my TBolt, so I don't want to listen to it if something happens w/his phone, lol.

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## slow88lx

chimpsnest said:


> Hi everybody - I'm new to this forum, and new to rooting a moto, but not new to rooting and flashing custom ROMs (been on HTCs, current the TBolt and prior was the Eris). Anyway, my BF has a Moto Droid Pro, NEVER been rooted, hates his damn phone, ready to throw it in the woods, it freezes, etc., etc., I was going to help him out w/a factory data reset tonight and see if that helps make the phone faster again (going to have him uninstall a bunch of apps that he doesn't use too much, old games, etc), but then I started thinking maybe I'll just look to root his phone and I landed here.
> 
> I don't think he'll be gung-ho for any new ROM on it, but I was hoping to use this method (after all the reading I've done) and just use TiB to freeze original bloat on the phone, etc., then maybe talk him into a good ROM if there are any solid developers for the phone (I haven't really looked into that yet).
> 
> Anyway, just wondering if this will work w/a *non *GB version of the Pro - I checked his phone s/ware last night and it's still on 2.2 and says "no" other update is available (I guess he's not getting GB, did they stop that roll out?).
> 
> I didn't read anywhere that it WON'T work, but want to double check. He's always picking on me if I have a little bug here and there on my TBolt, so I don't want to listen to it if something happens w/his phone, lol.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


If he is on 2.2 you should try Z4 root. Search XDA for it, that will most likely work.


----------



## WanderMan

I'm having some trouble getting this to work for my macbook air.

I downloaded the file, but when I opened 'run_to_root_your_droid3.sh' it was just a simple text edit file. It did not do anything that I could see.

I'm a bit of a noob, so I don't really know what I'm doing wrong. Can anyone help?

I'm running Macbook Air on OS X 10.7.1, and a Motorola Droid 2, on gingerbread, with keyboard.

thx.


----------



## slow88lx

WanderMan said:


> I'm having some trouble getting this to work for my macbook air.
> 
> I downloaded the file, but when I opened 'run_to_root_your_droid3.sh' it was just a simple text edit file. It did not do anything that I could see.
> 
> I'm a bit of a noob, so I don't really know what I'm doing wrong. Can anyone help?
> 
> I'm running Macbook Air on OS X 10.7.1, and a Motorola Droid 2, on gingerbread, with keyboard.
> 
> thx.


Read back through the thread...but the basic jist is you have to drag/drop the .sh into a terminal window.


----------



## Superdroid

Is there a procedure to unroot, I can't find one.


----------



## slow88lx

Superdroid said:


> Is there a procedure to unroot, I can't find one.


Use the latest 1.06 and click the unroot button. Same instructions as rooting.


----------



## Mike T.

Jaeger said:


> I just saw a tweet from P3Droid that this will work with all moto devices running gingerbread. Dies this mean I can and back to stock, take the update and use this to regain root?


Is there a way to unroot for phone going back to verizon? Please


----------



## pedwards3x

"mikeyt114 said:


> Is there a way to unroot for phone going back to verizon? Please


Post above you just explained this. Just use the latest one click root and click the unroot option in the program.


----------



## chimpsnest

slow88lx said:


> If he is on 2.2 you should try Z4 root. Search XDA for it, that will most likely work.


I was reading on that, seems all the posts I was seeing on Z4 were almost a year old - was hoping for a more recent option. Looking at Super One Click. I did a factory data reset for him last night, we'll see how that goes - I told him if it still ticks him off we'll root the darn thing, can't make it any worse than it is.

Was hoping somebody had a good experience w/this method 

Thank you.

EDIT: still having issues after I reset the phone, any app he DL's from the market either never loads or does an immediate FC. Sorry, not trying to hijack thread, just saying. Off to research this.

2nd EDIT: I've learned some stuff today, lol. I think what I'm going to do is apply the OTA GBread update (which I don't need to be rooted for) and then I will root the Gbread via the instructions/method in this here thread. I did not realize that I could apply the OTA GBread update even if it was not offered to my BF's phone, I thought I had to be rooted first, then apply. So, hopefully tonight I can apply, then root the phone  Thanks everybody. Hopefully this will fix it.


----------



## cummins2500hd

Tried this V1.06 three times now and keep getting the same error message...

SEARCHING FOR THE PHONE (connect it now if you haven't yet)... found!
Running exploit step 1 of 3 (setting up symlink)... done!
Rebooting your phone... done!
Running exploit step 2 of 3 (modifying local.prop)... done!
Rebooting your phone... done!
Running exploit step 3 of 3 (adding su, busybox, and superuser.apk)... FAIL!

ERROR: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method

Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version
of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit
was fixed.

Any ideas?? My Droid 3 says it is running 2.3.4


----------



## banderies

I'm getting a "device not found" error. I've tried all of the usb settings and none work. Is it a permission error? Why can't it find my phone? I haven't seen any post relating to this problem.

My droid x is on 4.5.605 and my computer is a macbook pro OS X 10.6.8.

Please Help!


----------



## slow88lx

cummins2500hd said:


> Tried this V1.06 three times now and keep getting the same error message...
> 
> SEARCHING FOR THE PHONE (connect it now if you haven't yet)... found!
> Running exploit step 1 of 3 (setting up symlink)... done!
> Rebooting your phone... done!
> Running exploit step 2 of 3 (modifying local.prop)... done!
> Rebooting your phone... done!
> Running exploit step 3 of 3 (adding su, busybox, and superuser.apk)... FAIL!
> 
> ERROR: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method
> 
> Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version
> of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit
> was fixed.
> 
> Any ideas?? My Droid 3 says it is running 2.3.4


Hmm, maybe try the other versions? But really the only reason that step would fail is if somehow the "support files" folder didn't have the su and superuser.apk. Make sure they are there, if they aren't then redownload.



banderies said:


> I'm getting a "device not found" error. I've tried all of the usb settings and none work. Is it a permission error? Why can't it find my phone? I haven't seen any post relating to this problem.
> 
> My droid x is on 4.5.605 and my computer is a macbook pro OS X 10.6.8.
> 
> Please Help!


Were you previously rooted? If so, try the directions in this link

Otherwise, try the other versions in post #2. Both the one in Step #2 and Version 7(WinXP version)

Also see if they can help you over here


----------



## Maverick39

Are you in charge only?


----------



## MIHITNRUN

I know this may be a lot to ask, but can someone make a truly simplified version to doing this on a Mac. I've tried running the .sh, well, I'm not sure if I'm doing it correctly...

Like... with pictures? Maybe? Please?

I miss the good old days when it was easy...


----------



## sooner2k1

I'm getting this message:

SEARCHING FOR THE PHONE (connect it now if you haven't yet)... found!
Running exploit step 1 of 3 (setting up symlink)... done!
Rebooting your phone... done!
Running exploit step 2 of 3 (modifying local.prop)... done!
Rebooting your phone... done!
Running exploit step 3 of 3 (adding su, busybox, and superuser.apk)... FAIL!

ERROR: we have root, but couldn't push su

I've tried manually installing superuser, but then I get an out of date binary error and it FCs on me. This all happened after I completely SBFd (or whatever it is now) and ran the software.


----------



## slow88lx

MIHITNRUN said:


> I know this may be a lot to ask, but can someone make a truly simplified version to doing this on a Mac. I've tried running the .sh, well, I'm not sure if I'm doing it correctly...
> 
> Like... with pictures? Maybe? Please?
> 
> I miss the good old days when it was easy...


I don't have a Mac and didn't write the script, plenty of people have managed to work it. Read through the thread more.



sooner2k1 said:


> I'm getting this message:
> 
> SEARCHING FOR THE PHONE (connect it now if you haven't yet)... found!
> Running exploit step 1 of 3 (setting up symlink)... done!
> Rebooting your phone... done!
> Running exploit step 2 of 3 (modifying local.prop)... done!
> Rebooting your phone... done!
> Running exploit step 3 of 3 (adding su, busybox, and superuser.apk)... FAIL!
> 
> ERROR: we have root, but couldn't push su
> 
> I've tried manually installing superuser, but then I get an out of date binary error and it FCs on me. This all happened after I completely SBFd (or whatever it is now) and ran the software.


Only thing I can recommend is just running it again. Also trying the other versions. Make sure the "support files" folder has all 6 files- namely busybox, su, and superuser.apk in it.


----------



## SmartPunch

SUCCESS!! Droid X running Gingerbread 2.3.3, with System version 4.5.602.MB810.Verizon.en.US

I did it running the MotorolaOneClickRoot.exe file, and each time it told me "waiting for reboot", i had to unplug and manually reboot, then plug back in. But it worked.
Question: What do these commands do? I didn't follow through with this: http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2011/08/25/rooting-the-droid-3/
I do get a # in my terminal though, and I see Superuser, so i guess I'm good to go?


----------



## WanderMan

The OP stressed that the original file should be _fully_ unzipped. How do I know if its fully unzipped? What am I supposed to do to unzip besides just clicking on it? Sorry if this is basic stuff, I'm new to this.


----------



## slow88lx

WanderMan said:


> The OP stressed that the original file should be _fully_ unzipped. How do I know if its fully unzipped? What am I supposed to do to unzip besides just clicking on it? Sorry if this is basic stuff, I'm new to this.


Depending on your OS and setup, you can view the contents of a zip file without actually liberating them from the zip. If you are using pzousa4's version 1.06 then it will tell you if something is wrong with an error code.


----------



## juny20

Just want to say thank you to everyone that made this possible! I've used this method twice in Linux on my Droid X...it is completely painless and only takes about five minutes!!! Totally awesome!!! A few entries in terminal and then...magic.


----------



## bhavlo

SmartPunch said:


> SUCCESS!! Droid X running Gingerbread 2.3.3, with System version 4.5.602.MB810.Verizon.en.US
> 
> I did it running the MotorolaOneClickRoot.exe file, and each time it told me "waiting for reboot", i had to unplug and manually reboot, then plug back in. But it worked.
> Question: What do these commands do? I didn't follow through with this: http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2011/08/25/rooting-the-droid-3/
> I do get a # in my terminal though, and I see Superuser, so i guess I'm good to go?


I couldn't figure out how to do the adb shell approach to remove the old SuperUser apk I thought I was stuck. Until I found SmartPunch's post.

I want to confirm that this approach worked for me as well! As SmartPunch said the process would hang while is said it was rebooting my phone. I did exactly as he suggested and disconnected my Droid X from the USB cable and rebooted manually. Once it was up and running again, I connected it back to the USB cable and the process continued. I did it each time it rebooted and I AM ROOTED!!!!


----------



## EVBdroidX1

Well I've been racking my brain trying to root my DROIDX w my Mac. Haven't got there yet, but @ least I know Im not alone. Try again tomorrow...


----------



## razorloves

EVBdroidX1 said:


> Well I've been racking my brain trying to root my DROIDX w my Mac. Haven't got there yet, but @ least I know Im not alone. Try again tomorrow...


http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...ows-Linux-OSX)&p=106506&viewfull=1#post106506


----------



## bn1234

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum, and I used this method to root my Droid X (gingerbread) for mac. I need to unroot my phone now, is uninstalling superuser enough? If not, how do I go about unrooting? I've been searching, but cannot find a solution. Thanks!


----------



## slow88lx

bn1234 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum, and I used this method to root my Droid X (gingerbread) for mac. I need to unroot my phone now, is uninstalling superuser enough? If not, how do I go about unrooting? I've been searching, but cannot find a solution. Thanks!


No, that's not all you need to do. But why are you unrooting? If you are returning the device for any reason then an SBF is the best route to go.


----------



## bn1234

I rooted out of curiosity, but not sure if I really need it to be honest. Maybe I'll give root a shot, not really sure what I'm going to do with it though. Is it really a benefit to be rooted? I've read up on it before, but am still unsure.

Edit: When I open superuser, there are no apps in the list, and there's nothing at all there. Also, I've seen that people suggest getting Titanium Backup before doing anything. Is this going to save my current settings and stuff so if I have to go back I can? Just trying to understand everything.


----------



## slow88lx

bn1234 said:


> I rooted out of curiosity, but not sure if I really need it to be honest. I uninstalled superuser before posting this, but just got it from the market again. Maybe I'll give root a shot, not really sure what I'm going to do with it though. Is it really a benefit to be rooted? I've read up on it before, but am still unsure.


Depends on how much tweaking you like to do. The major advantage is running custom ROMS. Other than that it can make some apps more powerful. Root explorer apps, widget locker, sleep timers, making backups of app data(Titanium Backup), ect.


----------



## bn1234

How would I go about backing up my phone so if I wanted to restore it back to before I started messing around with it I can?


----------



## slow88lx

There's no reason to unroot your phone unless you need to return it. Nothing about your phone changes once you're rooted. It just allows you to make greater changes than before.

If you want to be able to return your phone to an unmolested, but rooted state: Titanium Backup > Backup Apps > SBF your phone > Root > Restore apps

Or: Grab the bootstrapper > Install Clockwork Recovery > Make Nandroid backup.....then later down the road if you've fvcked something up you can restore the Nandroid backup and be back to a working/unmolested phone


----------



## reardan

EasyTether was interfering with the my computer recognizing my phone.

sudo kextunload /System/Library/Extensions/EasyTetherUSBEthernet.kext

i entered the above line in terminal and then my phone was recognized after a toggle from PC mode to Charge Only.

Hope this helps others.


----------



## slow88lx

reardan said:


> Droid x on mac: EasyTether was interfering with the my computer recognizing my phone.
> 
> sudo kextunload /System/Library/Extensions/EasyTetherUSBEthernet.kext
> 
> i entered the above line in terminal and then my phone was recognized after a toggle from PC mode to Charge Only.
> 
> Hope this helps others.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## docmundy

Hello all... I was nervous about rooting, but after reading and re-reading, I took the plunge. The OneClick worked like a charm. No manual reboots or anything of the like. Thank you very much for the info. Now, to tread lightly. I want to freeze most of this bloatware on my *droid x2* 2.3.3. Not deleting a thing! That said, I've read a lot about people saying Titanium BU is a must have. Now that the phone is rooted, what do you "seasoned vets" recommend that I have on stand by to ensure the health of my recently unchained and now fresh-air breathing beast? My main reason for rooting is to freeze some of these bloatware apps. I'm not doing a damn thing more unless I know wtf I'm getting into. No ROMs yet, no transporters, no lie detectors... keeping it simple because for right now, when it comes to this new area, I'm still stupid! Which recommended app/software, gives me the most potential (bang for the buck, but with a safety net, if you will).

I appreciate any honest and candid feedback, Thanks again.

DocMundy


----------



## slow88lx

docmundy said:


> Hello all... I was nervous about rooting, but after reading and re-reading, I took the plunge. The OneClick worked like a charm. No manual reboots or anything of the like. Thank you very much for the info. Now, to tread lightly. I want to freeze most of this bloatware on my *droid x2* 2.3.3. Not deleting a thing! That said, I've read a lot about people saying Titanium BU is a must have. Now that the phone is rooted, what do you "seasoned vets" recommend that I have on stand by to ensure the health of my recently unchained and now fresh-air breathing beast? My main reason for rooting is to freeze some of these bloatware apps. I'm not doing a damn thing more unless I know wtf I'm getting into. No ROMs yet, no transporters, no lie detectors... keeping it simple because for right now, when it comes to this new area, I'm still stupid! Which recommended app/software, gives me the most potential (bang for the buck, but with a safety net, if you will).
> 
> I appreciate any honest and candid feedback, Thanks again.
> 
> DocMundy


Grab the Clockwork Recovery for your X2 and make a nandroid backup. Then grab TiBu and go crazy. Hopefully someone in an X2 forum has made a list of apps you can freeze without consequence. Otherwise you should freeze them one at a time and make sure one app doesn't break another. For instance you can't freeze the "Facebook Authentication"(or most of the other autenticators) because it will cause the contacts app(dialer) to force close. But if you go slowly you can simply unfreeze it and everything will be fine. Good luck!


----------



## docmundy

Ok, I'm perplexed here. (((I understand that this is the D3 forum, but I appreciate you taking the time to mull over this and give me your take))). I've done some reading on Clockwork Recovery. I installed it and followed the steps accordingly.

# Launched the Android Market and searched for a free app called 'ROM Manager'. 
# Once it has been installed, launched 'ROM Manager' on phone.
# In ROM Manager, tapped 'Flash ClockworkMod Recovery'. Specified phone model as prompted during the process. I allowed
# Once installed, I launched Rom Manager and tap 'Reboot into Recovery'.

Problem is, is that it would basically just reboot the phone to my normal "desktop".

So, seeing and reading that at times the above may not always work, I tried to enter "recovery" the hard way, if you will:

•Powered down
•Powered up holding the power button and the down arrow at the same time and keep holding. Saw "Fast Boot." Released buttons.
•Pressed the down arrow until "Android Recovery" came up.
•Pressed both the up and down arrow simultaneously. It will load the next window we all know.
•Now press the up AND down arrows again. Now it will put you into the menu screen.
•Up and down arrows are still used to scroll. Your power button is your "enter" or "select" key.

Doing that takes me to the standard (stock) recovery screen. I cannot get in to the Clockwork Recovery...

I know the phone is rooted, I did the flash clockworkMod Recovery (latest recovery: clockworkMod 5.0.2.5... but cannot access it otherwise... any suggestions.

Thanks for the help.

DocMundy


----------



## docmundy

*****Update******

I came across a bit of info saying that some ppl have been having issues with the new version of CWM version 5.0.2.0 and that there was a way to "supposedly" correct the issue:

Symptoms: After upgrading Rom Manager, you can't boot into clockworkmod 5.0.2.0.

Reason: Rom Manager executes a script containing this code:

Code:

dd if=/sdcard/clockworkmod/download/download.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-shadow.zip of=/preinstall/recovery/recovery.zip

It wants to convert and copy the new CWM 5.0.2.0 to your /preinstall/recovery/ folder. It always did this before, but the filesize of the new recovery has changed. This requires a certain amount of room... room you might not have given the new size (if you're like Iceman0803, you're off by about .01mb).

Solution:
1) Using root explorer, go to /preinstall/app/ and delete any apks you don't use (NFSShift is a great one to delete, its huge)

2) Reflash Clockworkmod Recovery in ROM Manager.

Now you can reboot to CWM 5.0.2.0 through Rom Manager.

I'm a bit leary, given my newness to all of this. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## knuckleheadTech

KevlarGibs said:


> I didn't create the file, but they should be able to update it easily.
> in the meantime, open the folder you extracted these files to.
> (i'm assuming you are in windows 7 here)
> hold Shift+right click a blank spot, select "open a command prompt here"
> type: adb shell
> when you hit enter, the next line should end with a #
> if it's $, run the oneclick again, then start this over
> 
> once you have the # prompt, type
> mount -oremount,rw /dev/block/system /system
> rm /system/bin/su
> rm /system/xbin/su
> hitting enter after each line.
> don't worry if it says it can't find the file... the point here is to get rid of it anyway
> 
> then run the oneclick again. worked for me


Thank you KevlarGibs. Worked just fine. My coworker can now get back to his tethering in rooted bliss.


----------



## RootingIdiot

So, I must not be doing something right. I am running OS X Lion, and when I follow the instructions, literally nothing happens. I open 'run_to_root_your_droid3.sh' and its just a text edit window. Look at my user name, I obviously don't know what I am doing. I don't know what the commands in the text edit window mean or how to even execute them. This seems to be easier on a Windows machine. Either that or I am truly helpless. HELP PLEASE!!


----------



## RootingIdiot

Never Mind, just read back through the thread and got the answers. Thanks guys


----------



## Drunkula

First post here, just passing along a heads-up. First time I was here I did the one-click method. Haven't done much with root yet but it has been working fine (nice to get rid of some bloat). Great work by the way!

Anyhow I got a Verizon OTA update today. I wasn't aware it was even coming as I was already on 2.3.3. I tried to let it update and it failed multiple times. Not sure what was up I went back into /system/apps and renamed the few apks back to their original names. After that the update succeeded successfully.

I post this in hope that it will save somebody some time.


----------



## slow88lx

Drunkula said:


> First post here, just passing along a heads-up. First time I was here I did the one-click method. Haven't done much with root yet but it has been working fine (nice to get rid of some bloat). Great work by the way!
> 
> Anyhow I got a Verizon OTA update today. I wasn't aware it was even coming as I was already on 2.3.3. I tried to let it update and it failed multiple times. Not sure what was up I went back into /system/apps and renamed the few apks back to their original names. After that the update succeeded successfully.
> 
> I post this in hope that it will save somebody some time.


What phone?


----------



## Drunkula

slow88lx said:


> What phone?


Guess I did forget that! Droid X2. So now it is 2.3.4.

EDIT:
I guess it's no surprise but I lost root since the upgrade. I still have superuser on the phone. Not ready to try right to re-root now. May give it a shot later.


----------



## aznproto

i followed post #442 for macs and it worked.. thanks alot!


----------



## billy

I thought I should jump in. I have followed this thread and Pete's root really works on my Droid 2 Global. I just downloaded and installed the new Gingerbread 2.3.3. But, I had to unfreeze all apps and then it took. I then ran the root exe again and all things are back to being rooted!!


----------



## slow88lx

Good to hear. I don't want anyone to think this method is dead. The only phone that might have been patched against this method is the Bionic, P3Droid says that very latest update breaks this method of root, but he does have a method of retaining root through that update.


----------



## RogueDOC

Will this work with stock .605 Droid X?

I have never rooted my Droid X


----------



## razorloves

RogueDOC said:


> Will this work with stock .605 Droid X?
> 
> I have never rooted my Droid X


yes. use the droid x thread here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6199-How-to-ROOT-or-UNROOT-your-Droid-X


----------



## PGM95Z

Registered to say THANK YOU for this root method. I lost root doing the OTA update (droid 2 global) and Z4 root didn't work anymore. This worked flawlessly; to be safe I did uninstall super user and z4 root before starting this process.

Thanks again!


----------



## timcon

HELP!! I'm a new user, somewhat familiar with computers but this is the firs time I have attempted to root or otherwise modify my phone. I tried the one-click root on my wife's Droid X and got as far as the first reboot on the command prompt window and the phone only shows: Bootloader 30.04 om the upper LH side of the screen and below that "Battery OK and OK to Program, Transfer Mode: USB and it's froze up there. It's my wife's phone and she uses it for business so she is going to FREAK if I can't get it usable soon.. anyone help, PLEASE!!


----------



## timcon

Nevermind.. had to unplug and manually reboot.. we'll see what happens now!


----------



## Maverick39

"timcon said:


> Nevermind.. had to unplug and manually reboot.. we'll see what happens now!


It's should reboot on its own


----------



## slow88lx

Maverick39 said:


> It's should reboot on its own


There are certain phones and situations where it will not. But if it doesn't then manually rebooting and continuing will ultimately work.


----------



## Maverick39

"slow88lx said:


> There are certain phones and situations where it will not. But if it doesn't then manually rebooting and continuing will ultimately work.


Cool, thanks for the information.


----------



## gunde5

can you help me i have android 2.3.3 with 4.5.605 and im lost. i downloaded the file. i have debugging. ihave my phone set to charging. i pressed on the mac osx file and it opened terminal and had a lot of instructions and at the bottom it said process complete. Nothing happened. WHAT DO I DO NEXT


----------



## JohnM121

Hi everyone!
It's been awhile since I last checked this thread.
Can anyone tell me if the Linux shell script has changed since 7d?
I had to make a tiny change to it so it would run with Unetbootin /Slitaz -- I changed the shell script mode from 'bash' to 'sh' on the header comment.


----------



## asnyder

The "link" in post #1 no longer leads to the referenced post, now it simply links to the forum index. Can someone point me to the correct post?

"DX Owners: read this if you have trouble LINK" <------- This one


----------



## slow88lx

asnyder said:


> The "link" in post #1 no longer leads to the referenced post, now it simply links to the forum index. Can someone point me to the correct post?
> 
> "DX Owners: read this if you have trouble LINK" <------- This one


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5307-how-to-root-or-unroot-your-droid-x/


----------



## kzieler718

Ok so I'm new to this and I am thoroughly confused.. *sorry!*

I followed all the instructions and the installer said my Droid X was successfully rooted.
Now... how do I use the hotspot capabilities!? Lol
I downloaded barnacle wifi tether and tried enabling the hotspot with that and its not working,

So confused








Also, I have no clue how to get rid of the bloating ( whatever that means... ) even after reading the included instructions.

Help would be greatly appreciated








Thanks!


----------



## slow88lx

kzieler718 said:


> Ok so I'm new to this and I am thoroughly confused.. *sorry!*
> 
> I followed all the instructions and the installer said my Droid X was successfully rooted.
> Now... how do I use the hotspot capabilities!? Lol
> I downloaded barnacle wifi tether and tried enabling the hotspot with that and its not working,
> 
> So confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have no clue how to get rid of the bloating ( whatever that means... ) even after reading the included instructions.
> 
> Help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I recommend poking around in the Droid X section of Rootzwiki for more details. But follow the link to "using the stock mobile hotspot" as that is really the only option left now that Verizon is cracking down on tethering.

On the de-bloating you just need to grab Titanium Backup(an app from the market) and use it to freeze unwanted apps. I would see if there is a list of apps you can safely freeze on the DX. The other option is to flash a de-bloated ROM. Basically there's no easy way in, you just need to read a whole lot about it. Good news is you've already gotten over a big hurdle by rooting your phone.


----------



## Barney Stinson

slow88lx said:


> follow the link to "using the stock mobile hotspot" as that is really the only option left now that Verizon is cracking down on tethering.
> 
> The other option is to flash a de-bloated ROM.


Are you including internet from phone via USB as tethering? 
[I would]

wifi tethering [heat] does not interest me: only usb. It is easy to secure usb use: table side bat.


----------



## PhotoMaster

I am a total noob to rooting and just watched the video for the one click rooting of the Droid 3. Obviousely I would want to back everything up, but from the video it doesn't look like a factory reset is part of the process. If I run the one click root, do I have to reinstall all of my apps?? The video makes it look like there is no reinstalling of apps, but I want to know before I start, what to expect. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.

Greg


----------



## Maverick39

PhotoMaster said:


> I am a total noob to rooting and just watched the video for the one click rooting of the Droid 3. Obviousely I would want to back everything up, but from the video it doesn't look like a factory reset is part of the process. If I run the one click root, do I have to reinstall all of my apps?? The video makes it look like there is no reinstalling of apps, but I want to know before I start, what to expect. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Greg


It's been awhile since I rooted my phone but I don't think you will lose anything apps and such, if you flash a ROM then you will have to reinstall your apps.


----------



## PhotoMaster

Once rooted I might look into ROMs, but for now I'd be thrilled just to be rooted and be able to use apps that require root.


----------



## Maverick39

PhotoMaster said:


> Once rooted I might look into ROMs, but for now I'd be thrilled just to be rooted and be able to use apps that require root.


Yeah it's cool too do that and get some of the other stuff that you don't use off.


----------



## melikoth

I'm working on a D2 Global, so hopefully you guys can help me out a little, I was linked here from the article on Droid Life.

I had a previously rooted D2G which I had to SBF to get the OTA update.
It updated to 4.5.608.A956.Verizon.en.US
The MotorolaOneClick root by psouza4 rooted it with no problems

Any application that tries to access the internet now cannot detect a connection. If I open the browser the google page shows up, but when I try to search I get the "do you wanna pay for being a hotspot" message as if I was trying to tether using their built in app. Does anyone know if there is a way to get this functionality back? It is affecting all internet using applications such as Pandora, Google Maps, even the Market.


----------



## PhotoMaster

I am now rooted! Awesome!! Now I need to learn to freeze apps and make my phone more streamlined. I can't thank you guys enough!!


----------



## 93fuelslut

how do u unroot or make sure its unrooted for good so verizon cant see? i know u hit unroot but it says to go back 1st and make changes to where u ordinary wouldnt have access to like sd cache..well i went iinto bootloader mode and didnt see where to wipe sd cache or wipe data'''


----------



## 93fuelslut

stock rom to


----------



## ckelly8316

I feel dumb, but where can I find version 7d for mac? and i have my phone on charge only and it's not showing up....


----------



## ckelly8316

servax said:


> Turns out it was because of EasyTether's drivers being installed, incase anyone is wonder how to remove it:
> 
> 1) Start Terminal
> 2) Run: sudo kextunload -m com.mobile-stream.driver.EasyTetherUSBEthernet
> 3) Run: sudo rm -fr /System/Library/Extensions/EasyTetherUSBEthernet.kext (Be careful with this one, be sure to type it exactly)
> 4) Remove 'EasyTether' from Network Preferences.
> 5) Reboot.


When I run #2 I get

WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss
or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your
typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.

To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.

Password:


----------



## ckelly8316

So, nevermind, I just used the app z4root. All done


----------



## 93fuelslut

can u post the z4 apk ? i cant find z4 anywhere


----------



## slow88lx

Z4 Root only works on early Froyo builds. All of the phones this method works on have Gingerbread available....i.e. they should already be on Gingerbread.


----------



## 93fuelslut

Nice sig............. what's a nandroid back up? How u do that? Thanks


----------



## evaneggnog

So, i have the droid 2 global and everytime i try to run this, it works up until the first reboot and then when it turns back on it's in the bootloader and nothing happens, please help


----------



## slow88lx

93fuelslut said:


> So, i have the droid 2 global and everytime i try to run this, it works up until the first reboot and then when it turns back on it's in the bootloader and nothing happens, please help


Get back to the homescreen and it will continue. You'll have to do this after each reboot.


----------



## 93fuelslut

Yo thanks man...how do u get superuser app to unistall?
what all mods u got done to ur fox btw?


----------



## 93fuelslut

U think Verizon will not issue me a new phone because the superuser app is there?


----------



## Lauren

I originally had an OG Droid that was rooted (I didn't root it, the person who gave it to me did) so when I got my new Droid 3, I put in my info and it got all my apps, and SuperUser is one of them. but the original post said something about not being able to root when SuperUser was already there? Does this only affect the Droid X's, or should I be worried about it, too? (If so, what do I do?)


----------



## slow88lx

93fuelslut said:


> I originally had an OG Droid that was rooted (I didn't root it, the person who gave it to me did) so when I got my new Droid 3, I put in my info and it got all my apps, and SuperUser is one of them. but the original post said something about not being able to root when SuperUser was already there? Does this only affect the Droid X's, or should I be worried about it, too? (If so, what do I do?)


I would not worry about it. Go ahead and try to root it. There isn't anything bad that can happen other than the root failing. Right now you just have the app, the actual SU will be in a different location once rooted.


----------



## 93fuelslut

Yea man I know..fox's don't make any power... 6grand just in parts was 320rwhp..and thddat was with Chris tuten dyno tuning it to..he just set the sso record (I think it's sso)..hes in all the magazines with the green hatchback. But now i have a 93 coupe again that i bought with 23,000$ invested..10.56s all motor..408 with 627 lift cam and 2 different fuel systems so u can run pump gas to the strip and race fuel at the strip .

a guy I know who builds cars just put a ls in a 240...that Female Dog is bad!


----------



## Lauren

Wow, that was so fast and easy! Worked great on Ubuntu 11.04. You guys rule. Hopefully the unroot is just as easy in case I have a problem with my phone and need to send it back to Verizon!


----------



## hiudkny

I did everything but It was stuck at the connecting.
Im using window xp...
Help me plez! T.T


----------



## DiRKiNg

I get this error in ADB log:

ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: cannot connect to daemon

Any advice?


----------



## slow88lx

hiudkny said:


> I get this error in ADB log:
> 
> ADB server didn't ACK
> * failed to start daemon *
> error: cannot connect to daemon
> 
> Any advice?


Both of you should try the other versions of the one click. Especially the guy with XP, the older version is definitely what you need. Also make sure you are in charge only mode with USB debugging enabled.


----------



## DiRKiNg

I did finally after 3 reboots of laptop and D2G and trying other usb ports!

Thnx


----------



## hiudkny

slow88lx said:


> Both of you should try the other versions of the one click. Especially the guy with XP, the older version is definitely what you need. Also make sure you are in charge only mode with USB debugging enabled.


I tried, even with win7...
Is there anyone had the same problem with me T.T


----------



## dedduck

So, I am about to root my Droid X 2.3.3 but i really need to know if there is a way to unroot...i tried reading this whole thread but there are SOOO many pages! lol

EDIT* Think i found my answer...searching...


----------



## kryznic

Hi all,

So I gave this root a try, just did it on my Droid 2 R2D2. It said it completed successfully but I can't really tell. Everything still looks the same. What now? I do see a Superuser icon and something about a Superuser in the Settings section of the Superuse icon, there is nothing under apps. I was really trying to root my phone so I can enable it as a wifi hotspot and remove this POS verizon skype thing. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Maverick39

kryznic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I gave this root a try, just did it on my Droid 2 R2D2. It said it completed successfully but I can't really tell. Everything still looks the same. What now? I do see a Superuser icon and something about a Superuser in the Settings section of the Superuse icon, there is nothing under apps. I was really trying to root my phone so I can enable it as a wifi hotspot and remove this POS verizon skype thing. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


If you have the superuser icon then you got root.


----------



## bbcardwiz

Hi all,
Great forum. I just rooted my Verizon Droid 3 to these instructions. The rooting went fine and completed properly. I thought all was well.

So, I've got the Open Garden app on the phone to wifi tether and I started testing that out. When I enabled the wifi tether, I could see the SSID, I could connect to the SSID on my laptop, but I had no internet connection.....hmm.....

Then, I looked at my phone. Opening a web browser on the phone brought up a webpage by Verizon asking me to pay for tethering service, the very one thing I was trying to avoid in the first place by rooting the phone.

Now what? Any suggestions?

Do I have to go back and unroot the phone?

Thanks
-bb


----------



## bbcardwiz

Update....
So, I reboot my Droid 3. Internet on the phone works once again! Great.

I try Open Garden again, connect laptop, and success it connects, but it says no Internet connectivity. I unconnect and internet on phone no longer works again as it takes me to the Verizon page asking me to pay $20 per month for tethering. Ugh.

Help!
Thanks
-bb


----------



## slow88lx

Read the first several posts. The answers to tethering are there.


----------



## wileydl527

i ran the .sh file on my mac to root, worked fine but i want to trade my phone in and i cant figure out how to unroot, help please

i have a droid x2


----------



## slow88lx

wileydl527 said:


> i ran the .sh file on my mac to root, worked fine but i want to trade my phone in and i cant figure out how to unroot, help please
> 
> i have a droid x2


Get to a PC. There was no unroot written for MAC. Your other option and the one I would recommend is running the fastboot through the phone, check out my other pinned thread. I would follow the "Ultimate Unbricker" instructions.


----------



## chadwickdsmith

I am new and trying to root but in the process my phone gets stuck at the top it says bootlader30.04 towards the bottom battery ok ok to program transfer mode: usb am i doing something wrong it just sits there doing nothing the loader ysys goes trhough connected phone running exploit and reboots the phone so I am geeting stuck in the first exploit. Help I am doing something wrong running Petes moto tool


----------



## slow88lx

chadwickdsmith said:


> I am new and trying to root but in the process my phone gets stuck at the top it says bootlader30.04 towards the bottom battery ok ok to program transfer mode: usb am i doing something wrong it just sits there doing nothing the loader ysys goes trhough connected phone running exploit and reboots the phone so I am geeting stuck in the first exploit. Help I am doing something wrong running Petes moto tool


Get back to the home screen and continue with the next step.


----------



## chadwickdsmith

Thanks I didnt think I would have to unplug and rebooted everytime I thought it would do it by itself. I am rooted now took less than 3 min


----------



## slow88lx

chadwickdsmith said:


> Thanks I didnt think I would have to unplug and rebooted everytime I thought it would do it by itself. I am rooted now took less than 3 min


Yeah it's supposed to reboot for you and go to the next step by itself, but your situation is known to happen.


----------



## chadwickdsmith

wherews the best plce to go and find roms and read about them in detail and ask people like this forum


----------



## razorloves

if you have a droid x, you can find everything in the droid x section here http://rootzwiki.com/forum/14-droid-x/


----------



## zeppelin222

I'm still getting stuck at the error about needing to extract the whole archive. Perhaps this has been solved, but I didn't see it in the 20 pages I read, and google has not been helpful either.

-Running OSX Lion
-using v7d
-extracted using the UnArchiver
-copied all the files to a new folder, just to make sure they weren't still zipped.
-still getting an error.

What do?


----------



## razorloves

zeppelin222 said:


> I'm still getting stuck at the error about needing to extract the whole archive. Perhaps this has been solved, but I didn't see it in the 20 pages I read, and google has not been helpful either.
> 
> -Running OSX Lion
> -using v7d
> -extracted using the UnArchiver
> -copied all the files to a new folder, just to make sure they weren't still zipped.
> -still getting an error.
> 
> What do?


follow this
http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__104438


----------



## wileydl527

i used the mac method. root worked perfectly but i want to start my phone fresh b/c its getting kind of jumbled what's the easiest / is there a way to unroot from that?


----------



## 3dgarAllanPwn

Tried this recently, I've run the .exe multiple times now and each time it has "worked". It claims to have rooted the phone but rootchecker comes up negative, and I cannot give anything root permissions with Superuser (Automatic denial). I am running a Droid 2 Global (2.3.3) and ran the program on a Windows 7 64 bit system. USB debugging was enabled (although I did not see the icon at the top of the screen like I used to, did they take that away a few updates ago? I didn't notice until now). I had rooted the phone with z4root a while back, but I'm pretty sure the OS updated to a later version of Gingerbread since then that was incompatible with z4's root (I tried using this after Superuser wouldn't let me use any new applications requiring root).

Any ideas? Has this problem come up before?

Edit: Disregard everything. For some reason I wasn't using the latest update. Just tried 1.06 and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Kevin

Please help me...

I used to know all about rooting and ROMs on FROYO, but this has been my first time trying to root on Gingerbread with my little brothers phone. He has OTA gingerbread and I tried using this program (windows 7), but the phone is not being seen after rebooting the first time. Any suggestions? It completes step 1 and then just sits there. I am sure that it was in charge only mode and I am talking about a Droid 2. Thanks guys, love all the help I've received from this website over the years.

Merry (late) Christmas.


----------



## razorloves

Kevin said:


> Please help me...
> 
> I used to know all about rooting and ROMs on FROYO, but this has been my first time trying to root on Gingerbread with my little brothers phone. He has OTA gingerbread and I tried using this program (windows 7), but the phone is not being seen after rebooting the first time. Any suggestions? It completes step 1 and then just sits there. I am sure that it was in charge only mode and I am talking about a Droid 2. Thanks guys, love all the help I've received from this website over the years.
> 
> Merry (late) Christmas.


When it reboots, unlock the screen


----------



## JulianNHBTX

I just followed the instructions posted here: http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/01/how-to-root-the-droid2-droidx2-droidx-and-droid3-running-gingerbread/ and everything seems to have gone smoothly. I am on a Droid 2 running GB 2.3.3. My question is how can I find out if the phone has indeed been rooted? Also, I downloaded Titanium Backup to try to remove bloatware such as the Blockbuster and Skype mobile apps but it doesn't seem to be working properly as the applications are still there after attempting removal. How can I get these apps removed and would you even suggest completely removing them?


----------



## razorloves

JulianNHBTX said:


> I just followed the instructions posted here: http://www.droid-lif...ng-gingerbread/ and everything seems to have gone smoothly. I am on a Droid 2 running GB 2.3.3. My question is how can I find out if the phone has indeed been rooted? Also, I downloaded Titanium Backup to try to remove bloatware such as the Blockbuster and Skype mobile apps but it doesn't seem to be working properly as the applications are still there after attempting removal. How can I get these apps removed and would you even suggest completely removing them?


you removed them and they're still in your app drawer?
if you open superuser app, is titanium backup listed there?
try freezing them with tb.
freezing is the method you should use. that way it's easy to undo if you need to.


----------



## JulianNHBTX

razorloves said:


> you removed them and they're still in your app drawer?
> if you open superuser app, is titanium backup listed there?
> try freezing them with tb.
> freezing is the method you should use. that way it's easy to undo if you need to.


Correct. After attempting to remove them using Titanium they still show up under All Apps. Is another app similar to TB available that I can use for this purpose?


----------



## jpc477

Hello, hoping I can get some help / guidance! I have a macbook and just recently got a droid bionic. Well, a replacement... The first bionic I got, I used the droid 3 easy root method (that also works for the bionic). Worked beautifully, not even five minutes later, I had root. However I had to get it replaced after it decided not to turn on. I assumed the replacement would be just as easy to root, but not so. Any ideas? I ONLY have a mac, no windows... Below is what's happening. I've tried this several times, each time getting the same result. Please help!

* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
*
* Press enter to continue...
*
* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...
failed on '/data/local.prop' - Permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
! ERROR: root was not obtained.
!
! You might want to try rebooting your phone and trying again.
Janoss-MacBook-Pro:desktop janosclark$


----------



## slow88lx

I don't have one, but I think the Bionic's latest update broke this root method.


----------



## dragonfly1113

Quick question i have a droid 3 that i've rooted and that ive ran the TBH hack on, curious how can i reset the phone? like wipe all my data? can i just do a factory restore? or do i need to go through unrooting the phone first? and what about the TBH wifi hack, will that effect resetting the phone? there are no custom roms or anything on the phone. selling it to someone today and want to make sure when i go to wipe it i dont mess it up. thanks.


----------



## jbriggs33

question if anyone is replying to this anymore. im using windows xp. downloaded all the verisons. the first two fail to initialize properly when trying to open, the third one (verision 7) opens, and lets me run. I get the *server not responding* message between each thing...it says it's rooted at the end with no other errors and the superuser app is on the phone, but does not allow permissions for anything when I went to try and edit some audio system settings, so I know the root didn't take. i tried searching this topic but the only response i've been able to find is basically "try running verision 6" which i obviously can't do on my pc. any ideas?


----------



## orcson

hey all, I am new to this forum but I realy hope someone can help me.

I had a Milestone 2 on stock rom rooted using z4root. Then I did something stupid, I updated to the new gingerbread without first un-rooting. No I have lost root and unable to reroot.

I tried using all kinds of root methods but none did the trick of rerooting. Also found a thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1249861&page=2) on XDA developers were people had kinda the same problem. A solution for other people was the method discribed by psouza and posted on XDA by drumster. Where manual removal of su and busybox did the trick. Of course I tried the method but could not get su acces to remove su. When doing the "/system/xbin/su"command I get the message /system/xbin/su: not found.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## kejkk

I read on the first few pages that the OS X rooting solution is 'in the making' or not quite here yet, but I'm not about to go through 60 pages to look for updates.

I have a Droid X, running Gingerbread, and OS X. When I try to open "run_to_root_your_droid" my phone is unable to open that type of file. This is a problem.


----------



## razorloves

kejkk said:


> I read on the first few pages that the OS X rooting solution is 'in the making' or not quite here yet, but I'm not about to go through 60 pages to look for updates.
> 
> I have a Droid X, running Gingerbread, and OS X. When I try to open "run_to_root_your_droid" my phone is unable to open that type of file. This is a problem.


you have to read the updated OP for the latest info.

you dont run it on your phone. http://rootzwiki.com...t-your-droid-x/


----------



## Maverick39

JulianNHBTX said:


> I just followed the instructions posted here: http://www.droid-lif...ng-gingerbread/ and everything seems to have gone smoothly. I am on a Droid 2 running GB 2.3.3. My question is how can I find out if the phone has indeed been rooted? Also, I downloaded Titanium Backup to try to remove bloatware such as the Blockbuster and Skype mobile apps but it doesn't seem to be working properly as the applications are still there after attempting removal. How can I get these apps removed and would you even suggest completely removing them?


you'll have a app that is called supperuser


----------



## txme911

I just ran the 5.6.890 and now I'm stuck in the droid eye splash screen (after the dual core splash). The restore/unroot will not see the phone. Anyone have a fix?


----------



## razorloves

txme911 said:


> I just ran the 5.6.890 and now I'm stuck in the droid eye splash screen (after the dual core splash). The restore/unroot will not see the phone. Anyone have a fix?


factory reset. if that doesnt work, then use rsdlite to flash it back to stock


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

Sorry, I didn't have time to read the whole thread, but it's not working on D2, if it's even supposed to. Mod delete this post if it doesn't support it


----------



## rover95disco

My D3 will not root using either one-click. I receive different errors in each but neither will complete.

I rooted from stock when new using one-click, I had played around with too many things so I unbricked using Flash+Verizon+DROID+3+OTA+5.6.890+to+phone_psouza4.zip, after SBF I cannot reroot.

Ideas?


----------



## mikel61101

Why wont the one-click unroot my phone it says I have no back up file. Is the update for the D3 worth trying to figure out how to unroot? Thx


----------



## dog_soldier

i have a motorola droid 2 global running gingerbread 2.3.4
when i ran Droid3_Easy_Root_v7d this is what i got.
i use ubuntu 10.04

***************************************************************************
* *
* DROID 3 Easy Root script v7d *
* *
***************************************************************************
*
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
*
* (a) install the correct driver... er, nevermind, we don't need no stinkin' drivers
* ( turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)
* © plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'PC Mode' (on Linux)
* or 'Charge Only' mode (on Mac)
* (but if it hangs waiting for the phone to connect, set it the other way)
*
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
*
* Press enter to continue...
*
* Waiting for your phone to be connected...
*
* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...
failed on '/data/local.prop' - Permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully


----------



## rperez1968

I just tried this method on my DroidX 2.3.4, and the process gets hang on step 1 of 3, the phone begins to reboot, but it has been sitting on the message that reads, "bootloader 30.04....battery ok, ok to program, transfer mode: ok. It has been on that screen for about 30 minutes now. I stopped the process before and began again, same result....Any ideas?


----------



## randolphmcafee

Solved: Motofail, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1497690, did the job.

I could use help with rooting my Droid 3, running 2.3.4, Baseband N_03.18.32P, Verizon, about three weeks old. My purpose for rooting is primarily to shut off all the junk Verizon runs by default.

I tried Pete's Motorola Root tools v1.07, using Win 7 x32. Droid connects fine to PC, set to Charge Only, and with USB debugging checked.
It gets through the first two steps fine, but on the third step says "ERROR: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method" and then to try again. Trying again after rebooting doesn't change the outcome. (I'm curious about the people who said it worked after some number of hours; I would expect the same outcome if I repeated, as indeed I've found.)

To get a better sense of what was transpiring I also ran DooMLoRD_v4_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su. I will reprint below the output of this program.

My experience level is low. I successfully rooted a G1 years ago. So the "Manual ADB method" leaves me with many questions and no confidence I can execute it properly from the existing descriptions I have found. This is the only method that seems to work in this circumstance.

---------------------------------------------------------------
Easy rooting toolkit (v4.0)
created by DooMLoRD
using exploit zergRush (Revolutionary Team)
Credits go to all those involved in making this possible!
---------------------------------------------------------------
[*] This script will:
(1) root ur device using latest zergRush exploit (21 Nov)
(2) install Busybox (1.18.4)
(3) install SU files (binary: 3.0.3 and apk: 3.0.6)
(4) some checks for free space, tmp directory
(will remove Google Maps if required)
[*] Before u begin:
(1) make sure u have installed adb drivers for ur device
(2) enable "USB DEBUGGING"
from (Menu\Settings\Applications\Development)
(3) enable "UNKNOWN SOURCES"
from (Menu\Settings\Applications)
(4) [OPTIONAL] increase screen timeout to 10 minutes
(5) connect USB cable to PHONE and then connect to PC
(6) skip "PC Companion Software" prompt on device
---------------------------------------------------------------
CONFIRM ALL THE ABOVE THEN
Press any key to continue . . .
--- STARTING ----
--- WAITING FOR DEVICE
--- creating temporary directory
mkdir failed for tmp, File exists
--- cleaning
rm failed for *, No such file or directory
--- pushing zergRush
1247 KB/s (23060 bytes in 0.018s)
--- correcting permissions
--- executing zergRush

[**] Zerg rush - Android 2.2/2.3 local root
[**] © 2011 Revolutionary. All rights reserved.

[**] Parts of code from Gingerbreak, © 2010-2011 The Android Exploid Crew.

[+] Found a GingerBread ! 0x00000118
[*] Scooting ...
[*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
[*] Sending 189 zerglings ...
[-] Hellions with BLUE flames !
--- WAITING FOR DEVICE TO RECONNECT
if it gets stuck over here for a long time then try:
disconnect usb cable and reconnect it
toggle "USB DEBUGGING" (first disable it then enable it)
--- DEVICE FOUND
--- pushing busybox
2149 KB/s (1075144 bytes in 0.488s)
--- correcting permissions
--- remounting /system
mount: permission denied (are you root?)
--- checking free space on /system
142 KB/s (439 bytes in 0.003s)
df: /mnt/secure/asec: Permission denied
df: /mnt/sdcard/.android_secure: Invalid cross-device link
--- Free space on /system : 104193 bytes
--- no cleanup required
--- copying busybox to /system/xbin/
/system/xbin/busybox: cannot open for write: Read-only file system
--- correcting ownership
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: No such file or directory
--- correcting permissions
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: No such file or directory
--- installing busybox
/system/xbin/busybox: not found
--- pushing SU binary
failed to copy 'files\su' to '/system/bin/su': Read-only file system
--- correcting ownership
Unable to chmod /system/bin/su: No such file or directory
--- correcting permissions
Unable to chmod /system/bin/su: No such file or directory
--- correcting symlinks
rm failed for /system/xbin/su, Read-only file system
link failed Read-only file system
--- pushing Superuser app
failed to copy 'files\Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/./Superuser.apk': Read-only
file system
--- cleaning
--- rebooting
ALL DONE!!!
Press any key to continue . . .


----------



## DisgracelandUSA

Just got my phone replaced via insurance and tried to root it and it failed. Initially, I used an older version of the Windows one-click root, and it said it was successful, but when I checked my apps, I did not see the superuser app. I switched to try the newer(est?) version of Windows one-click root and got the following error:



> ERROR: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method
> 
> Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version
> of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit
> was fixed.


I checked between the old phone and the new phone, and they have the same build number (5.5.1_84_D3G-66_M2-10) and the same Android version (2.3.4). Then I remembered that Verizon pushed out an update the other day, so I used SWUpdate to flash back to an older version (Build number 5.5.1_84_D3G-55). Tried rooting again, didn't work. Tried flashing the Preinstall img, as well, no change. Tried flashing the boot img, but my boot.img was corrupt.

Tried to do it manually, but after doing step one and rebooting, adb did not retain rwx permission to /data/ folder. I think there's something going on at a low level in the phone that's explicitly setting permissions to /data, but I have no idea, haven't looked at local.prop or anything like.

Any suggestions? hopefully this information is helpful.


----------



## DisgracelandUSA

randolphmcafee said:


> Solved: Motofail, http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1497690, did the job.


This worked for me.


----------



## Rolscht

My Droid X is on .605, never rooted before. I ran the OS X script to root, run_to_root_your_droid3.sh.

Everything went fine until the command to install busybox. The output started saying *"busybox: /system/xbin/ttysize: No space left on device"* and did this for all the rest of the utilities alphabetically after ttysize. The symlink for su, ln -s /system/xbin/su /system/bin/su also gave me an error, *"link failed No space left on device"*.

I got the superuser app and I am rooted. I installed Titanium Backup and successfully froze the installer so .621 did not get pushed to me. Now I want to start trying custom ROMs and am worried about the fact that busybox didn't finish the install and the su symlink was not created.

Any suggestions as to what I should do, or if it matters that the script didn't finish? I can't find any information on any of the forums about this error...


----------



## razorloves

Rolscht said:


> My Droid X is on .605, never rooted before. I ran the OS X script to root, run_to_root_your_droid3.sh.
> 
> Everything went fine until the command to install busybox. The output started saying *"busybox: /system/xbin/ttysize: No space left on device"* and did this for all the rest of the utilities alphabetically after ttysize. The symlink for su, ln -s /system/xbin/su /system/bin/su also gave me an error, *"link failed No space left on device"*.
> 
> I got the superuser app and I am rooted. I installed Titanium Backup and successfully froze the installer so .621 did not get pushed to me. Now I want to start trying custom ROMs and am worried about the fact that busybox didn't finish the install and the su symlink was not created.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what I should do, or if it matters that the script didn't finish? I can't find any information on any of the forums about this error...


Use jrummy's busy box installer. Its free in market


----------



## lferryt

Hi all, i was update my droid 3 up to .906, i never root before, Now i want root it, can i use root tool in first page?


----------



## razorloves

lferryt said:


> Hi all, i was update my droid 3 up to .906, i never root before, Now i want root it, can i use root tool in first page?


no. use this method http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9325-how-to-root-the-droid-razr-or-razr-maxx/
It works on Droid 3 and several other Moto phones.


----------



## macmaggie

So, I'm trying very hard to root my droid 3, but I must be some kind of idiot. I'm on a mac, btw.

After downloading the .zip, I double clicked on it, it opens in finder(already unzipped by safari), I drag the script into terminal, press enter, and automatically receive the error:

! Error
!
! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script
! from the directory where the zip was extracted.

So, I figure okay, safari didn't do it right maybe? So I downloaded it in FF, opened it and unzipped it through Archive Utility. Same thing happens when I drop the script into terminal.

What am I doing wrong?? There's nothing left to extract!


----------



## razorloves

macmaggie said:


> So, I'm trying very hard to root my droid 3, but I must be some kind of idiot. I'm on a mac, btw.
> 
> After downloading the .zip, I double clicked on it, it opens in finder(already unzipped by safari), I drag the script into terminal, press enter, and automatically receive the error:
> 
> ! Error
> !
> ! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script
> ! from the directory where the zip was extracted.
> 
> So, I figure okay, safari didn't do it right maybe? So I downloaded it in FF, opened it and unzipped it through Archive Utility. Same thing happens when I drop the script into terminal.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?? There's nothing left to extract!


after you extract the contents of the zip into a new folder, close the archive utility. delete the zip file. then open the folder where you extracted the files too.


----------



## SuperNoob

This post is very long so please have patience. When I started this process I didn't want to be another one of those posts where the answer is simple and it all comes down to user error. Well, I'm here. First I'd like to state I'm a PC guy and this is my first time picking up an Apple computer. I'm very uneducated as how it all works. Typically I'd use a PC but a Mac is my only option at this point. I spent hours researching and trouble shooting to no avail. Here is my results and where I'm stuck. I'm on a PowerBook G4 running Mac OS X Version 10.5.8. The fist problem I had was verifying that the file was actually fully unzipped. Safari has an option where it opens/unzip files once downloaded. I changed that option so once the file downloaded it was just a zip file and not a folder. I double clicked the zip file and it created a new folder of the same name. Just to be sure I then dragged the folder to the desk top. I opened the folder and then moved all six files to the desktop. I created a new folder and moved the six files into it. I opened Terminal dragged and dropped run_to_root_your_droid3.sh into it and got this:

end-users-powerbook-g4-15:~ enduser$ /Users/enduser/Desktop/droid_easy_root_v&#8230;
! Error
!
! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script
! from the directory where the zip was extracted.
end-users-powerbook-g4-15:~ enduser$

The solution to which is supposedly making the Terminal understand where the file is coming from. So I changed the directory and I got this:

end-users-powerbook-g4-15:~ enduser$ cd /Users/enduser/Desktop/droid_easy_root_v&#8230; 
end-users-powerbook-g4-15:droid_easy_r&#8230; enduser$ /Users/enduser/Desktop/droid_easy_root_v&#8230; 
Sorry, this won't work on PowerPC machines.

Then I tried the method suggested by droidxforums and this is what I got:

end-users-powerbook-g4-15:~ enduser$ cd /Users/enduser/Desktop/droid_easy_root_v&#8230; 
end-users-powerbook-g4-15:droid_easy_r&#8230; enduser$ ./run_to_root_your_droid3.sh
Sorry, this won't work on PowerPC machines.

I couldn't find any real solution to this problem so I tried several different methods. One was to change the .sh extension to .command forcing it to run in Terminal and this is what I got:

end-users-powerbook-g4-15:~ enduser$ /Users/enduser/Desktop/Droid/run_to_root&#8230; ; exit;
! Error
!
! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script
! from the directory where the zip was extracted.
logout

[Process completed]

Now, the solution was to change the directory so I got a new fresh file from the internet and opened the .sh file as a text document. I entered end-users-powerbook-g4-15:~ enduser$ cd/Users/enduser/Desktop/droid_easy_root&#8230; in the first line of the document, saved and then changed the extension to .command. I got the same result.

/Users/enduser/Desktop/droid_easy_root&#8230; ; exit;
end-users-powerbook-g4-15:~ enduser$ /Users/enduser/Desktop/droid_easy_root_v&#8230; ; exit;
/Users/enduser/Desktop/droid_easy_root&#8230; line 1: end-users-powerbook-g4-15:~: command not found
! Error
!
! You must extract the entire contents of the zip file and then run this script
! from the directory where the zip was extracted.
logout

[Process completed]

Okay, still not working. I thought maybe it needed some type of permission so I did the following:

end-users-powerbook-g4-15:~ enduser$ cd /Users/enduser/Desktop/droid_easy_root_v&#8230; 
end-users-powerbook-g4-15:droid_easy_r&#8230; enduser$ chmod +x run_to_root_your_droid3.sh
end-users-powerbook-g4-15:droid_easy_r&#8230; enduser$ /Users/enduser/Desktop/droid_easy_root_v&#8230; 
Sorry, this won't work on PowerPC machines.

Now I'm getting frustrated but I refuse to give up! I've done much more trouble shooting but I feel this post has gone on long enough. If any one has any insight it would be much appreciated. Maybe there's a step by step tutorial out there that I haven't found? I can only hope.


----------



## leckheflin

In Root Explorer I don't get the check mark by the app selected for removal. Instead I get a popup with three options: Install/View/Cancel. What am I missing here?


----------



## razorloves

leckheflin said:


> In Root Explorer I don't get the check mark by the app selected for removal. Instead I get a popup with three options: Install/View/Cancel. What am I missing here?


This thread is for rooting or unrooting your phone. What are u trying to do? Sounds like you're trying to remove an app. Use the application manager built into android for that.


----------



## Seth H

slow88lx said:


> As per P3Droid, this method should work on the following devices, as tested:
> Droid 3, Droid Bionic, Droid X, Droid X2, Droid Pro, Droid 2 Global, Cliq and Cliq 2


I got an OTA update this morning. System version is now 5.7.906.XT862. Kernel is 2.6.35-7-g5fa4155. Build 5.5..1_84_D3G-66_M2-10

This method no longer works for me to root the phone. I'm perfectly willing to except that I've done something wrong in the process but I'd like to hear if other folks have been able to re-obtain root after the OTA update.

Thanks.


----------



## razorloves

Seth H said:


> I got an OTA update this morning. System version is now 5.7.906.XT862. Kernel is 2.6.35-7-g5fa4155. Build 5.5..1_84_D3G-66_M2-10
> 
> This method no longer works for me to root the phone. I'm perfectly willing to except that I've done something wrong in the process but I'd like to hear if other folks have been able to re-obtain root after the OTA update.
> 
> Thanks.


This is discussed a few posts before yours


----------



## faptastics

razorloves said:


> can i get a chicken dinner, por favor?


yes. yes you can.


----------



## razorloves

faptastics said:


> yes. yes you can.


Gracias


----------



## Seth H

razorloves said:


> This is discussed a few posts before yours


Thanks. I didn't check back far enough figuring the OTA update was recent enough that I only had to check a couple of posts. And I'm kind of lazy in the morning.

That appears to go to a post about rooting via Windows. I'm running a Mac but I would also like to thank you for posting back to the original source which eventually got me here:

http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2012/02/11/rooting-the-droid-4-a-failed-bounty-experiment/

It's listed as a Droid4 utility but it says it was tested on Droid 3, Droid Bionic, Droid RAZR, and Droid 4.

Worked flawlessly. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## coolpoete

Question: The superuser.apk file that is included in the tool is outdated. Can I extract the updated apk from my phone and replace it in the windows file folder so that next time I go to rooting it won't be so outdated?


----------



## razorloves

coolpoete said:


> Question: The superuser.apk file that is included in the tool is outdated. Can I extract the updated apk from my phone and replace it in the windows file folder so that next time I go to rooting it won't be so outdated?


Yep. Just make sure its named exactly the same


----------



## coolpoete

Thanks!


----------



## TonyDroid2

Droid 2
2.3.4
Win7 64 on PC.
ran fine, but no root access. Here's the results:
Downloaded RootChecker.... Says I have no root access.
No Superuser app either.
Suggestions?

****************************************************************************
** **
** MOTOROLA GINGERBREAD 2.3.4 ONE-CLICK ROOT **
** **
****************************************************************************

A huge thanks to Dan Rosenberg ('djrbliss') who discovered this exploit!

This one-click root brought to you by Peter Souza ('psouza4').

This root method is known to work on the following Motorola devices:
o Motorola Cliq
o Motorola Cliq 2
o Motorola DROID 2 Global
o Motorola DROID 3
o Motorola DROID Pro
o Motorola DROID X
o Motorola DROID X2

You will need the following:
o Motorola's End User drivers for your version of Windows
o a USB cable connected between your computer and phone
o ADB.EXE and other support files that were packaged with this program

Running exploit step 1 of 3 (setting up symlink)... done!
Running exploit step 2 of 3 (modifying local.prop)... done!
Running exploit step 3 of 3 (adding su, busybox, and superuser.apk)... done!

Congratulations: your phone should now have be rooted!

Be careful what you do with this kind of access as you can ruin your phone
if you are not careful.

..... PRESS ANY KEY TO EXIT .....


----------



## TJP37

I had the exact same problem with my Droid X on 2.3.4

Figures, I decide to root and there's a bug somewhere.


----------



## joshkw10691

I keep getting the permission denied but it says you should have root access.
I have a DROID PRO with 2.3.4. Im even trying to do it the hard way and getting permission denied.


----------



## slogar25

Try using the motofail root script

Sent from my XT862


----------



## axel.isr

Impossible to root my vzw Droid3

Log:


Code:


<br />
***************************************************************************<br />
*<br />
   *<br />
*						  DROID 3 Easy Root script v7<br />
   *<br />
*<br />
   *<br />
***************************************************************************<br />
*<br />
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:<br />
*<br />
*	   (a) install the correct driver<br />
*	   (<img src='http://rootzwiki.com/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/cool.png' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='B)' /> turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)<br />
*	   (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'charging only'<br />
*<br />
* Note: your phone will reboot twice during this procedure.  This is normal.<br />
*<br />
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!<br />
*<br />
Presione una tecla para continuar . . .<br />
*<br />
* Waiting for your phone to be connected...<br />
*<br />
* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...<br />
*<br />
* Rebooting the phone... please wait.<br />
* server not running *<br />
*<br />
* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...<br />
failed on '/data/local.prop' - Permission denied<br />
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied<br />
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied<br />
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied<br />
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied<br />
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied<br />
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied<br />
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied<br />
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied<br />
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied<br />
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied<br />
*<br />
* Rebooting the phone... please wait.<br />
*<br />
* Running exploit [part 3 of 3]...<br />
remount failed: Operation not permitted<br />
failed to copy 'busybox' to '/system/xbin/busybox': Read-only file system<br />
failed to copy 'su' to '/system/xbin/su': Read-only file system<br />
failed to copy 'Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/Superuser.apk': Read-only file sy<br />
stem<br />
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/su: No such file or directory<br />
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: No such file or directory<br />
Unable to chmod /data: Operation not permitted<br />
*<br />
* ALL DONE!  YOUR PHONE SHOULD BE ROOTED!<br />
*<br />
******************************************************************************<br />
						 You may now close this window...<br />
* server not running *<br />
Presione una tecla para continuar . . .<br />


----------



## themib

Try using the motofail root script
http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2012/02/11/rooting-the-droid-4-a-failed-bounty-experiment/


----------



## cdavis

I have been following this post as I was trying to root my Droid 3 and having the same problems with Pete's tools as others above. Pete's Tools, v1.09 did not work for my droid 3 that I purchased used. I tried everything and it would not work. I am running windows 7 64-bit, with a gingerbread 2.3.4 droid 3. Just wanted to share that I did end up being able to root off of the link shared on this page from droid life...hope it helps anyone having the same trouble I had. Its a root process for the droid 4, but for some reason it worked for my droid 3. I'm pretty stoked-this is my first time having a rooted phone, and for a while there I thought it wasn't going to work! Hope this helps.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/13/droid-bionic-and-razr-ota-updates-can-be-rooted-using-latest-droid-4-method/


----------



## themib

Or just follow the link, I posted 1 post above.
Which is the original link, from where droid life got the file.

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk


----------



## UnixRonin

razorloves said:


> no. use this method http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9325-how-to-root-the-droid-razr-or-razr-maxx/
> It works on Droid 3 and several other Moto phones.


This tool, OneClickRoot for Android, tries to push about half a dozen different pieces of bloatware/adware, including Icarus, which is reported by Avast! as being infected with the Win32:Evo-gen virus. Then after all that, it wants $30 to actually root your phone.


----------

